# CONNECTIONS 4 #43



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Party? sleep? Knit? the options are endless
> 
> Just talked to my Dad and they are sending him home.


That's good news.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> obtw.....I am on my own tomorrow, what shall I Doo hahahahaha


Put your feet up and have a peaceful day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's not for me either DS is taking it right now and there is 100 questions on this final it takes the award for the longest one, but also the easiest.


DD just did one of her exams. 3 days worth of studying and angst, and she finished it in 1/2 hour. She said it was all multiple choice. I asked her if she had missed part of the exam. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Had to go to the eye Dr. today and they dialated my eyes and when I was done with my appointment which went well my prescription has barely changed although next time I might have to get a prescription for my left eye it has always been just my right one and when I was leaving they put in the reversal drops for the dialation and I have never had them and it just made me quisy and light really hurt this time even with sunglasses on. Starting to feel better laid down for a bit some of it could be just tired since I had to get up at 6:30 and I didn't sleep very well.


Why would they put in reversal drops? I just put on my sunglasses and walk around for a while pretending I'm window browsing when really I can't see much, until the drops wear off. It's usually about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes for me. Then I drive home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:



> Drove near where Londy lives today & the road was full of construction diggers etc and they were all yellow! My little GSs thought they were all great, I didn't it took ages to get home. We got so wet today, we all needed change of she's & socks!
> I enclose a picture of GS O, he was on a Bank Holiday walk wih his dad! At least he was dressed for it.


What a cutie. And he looks like he is having such fun.
Here they say we have two seasons, winter and construction.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go. I've had all the windows open while I was on here and the house feels less sticky (and I feel less cranky too)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We are hiring one at the moment, but he will need it for quite a while so it will work out pricey. So I reckon I could get something for the price of the hire and can then sell it on after. I'm looking in British Heart Foundation furniture shops at the moment. Have also looked online, but it will be better to try before we buy.


Can Social Services not help? When my DS has a bad motor bike accident, they loaned us all manner of things, including a high armchair? Also The Red Cross do something similar but there might be a small charge for that xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goodmorning. its pouring down. DH has gone to DS's and I'm all alone. I slept until nealy 11 and I'm not sure what I will do today. I may make a casserole so that it can be eaten hen he comes home and I might not!!!!!!!!!!Dreamed al night about Londy! she was sed to be driving me to work but she was taking so long it was unbeleivable then the car became a bike and we were going up the road on the to the wrong side of thestreet. It was one of those stupid dreams. it was nice being with Londy though. I know we laughed in our dream.


Sounds like a typical day out with me, :lol: :lol: :roll: Lovely that I featured in your dream though and that it was a good one. Love you xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 11'C (52'F). Still sticky. There were thunderstorms that rolled through yesterday with burst of rain, but they were over quickly. They just made everything stickier. Maybe that is why I feel so cranky today. Good thing I only have to deal with machines at work and not too many people.


How weird that it is sticky at 11'C?!! It is supposed to be 17'C here and I have had to get my waterproof winter jacket out again!!! It's C-C-Cold!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice walk. I'd do that one.


I'd do it with you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, all caught up! The weather here is awful again, rain, rain and more rain. My Heucheras no longer look like the one in my avatar, the rain has flattened them all! Never mind, they'll bounce back if and when this rain eases up! Hope everyone has a good day, free from pain, stress, worry and trouble! We are off to the cinema later and it is definitely X Men today! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. I was an early bird today. Up at 5:45 am. Have been quite busy the past few days with household projects. The yard work is still in limbo. The companay did send out a third orker, but he broke his shovel, said he would be back, yea right. Haven't seen or heard from them since. DH is calling this am and raising caine so to speak. I want my yard done. No money till they do it correctly.

Making lists for our July trip to Florida. Can't wait to meet Susan and Albert.We hopefully will have some type of furniture for them to sit on, as that is on my list of to do. Looking forward to furnishing the new house.

Off to the ENT doctor this afternoon to see if I need surgery done on my Thyroid. Hope not. Our DD and her family are coming On June 20th and I have a large family dinner planned at restaurant to celebrate DH birthday on the 21st. So anxious to see DSIL and our grandsons..Lookig forward to fun times.

Xiang your dragons are adorable. I would also put them up for sale and save the money for your trip to UK.You seem to work alot Judy. You turn out so many projects, it makes my head spin. You are very productive.

GS I know, nothing is as comfortable as your own bed.Enjoy your day of peace and quiet. I have noticed that I really like my peace and quiet. Don't know when that happened. I would love to have heated bathroom floors. New house has all ceramic floors, which can feel good on the feet when it is 90 degrees out, cold tootsies when it is in the 50's.

Londy loved the pictures of Ms. Charlotte. She is a cutie that is for sure. Know as she gets older she will love her books you sent. Hope your eyes are better. Did you need to get new glasses???

Purple have a wonderful day out and about with a new KP member. Know you will buy some lovely yarn. We can't help ourselves. When do you leave for France. Do they know the sex of new grandchild yet????

Chrissy you little grandson is adorble. He looks like he was really enjoying himself in the rain with his Dad. Hope your back is doing better.

Lifeline good luck finding the type of chair you are looking for.Is there a reason they are so hard to find. I would thinka highbacked chair wouldn't be so unusual. Glad J is doing better. Is he in PT now???? Hope you are doing well and glad you have some time off now.

Nitzi it has been warm here also. Have had the air condiioner on as well. Not to high just enough to keep the humidity down.Finding a little warm to knit, but I shall pick it up again soon.Have a good day at work.

Binky glad nothing serious with your eyes. Hope the testing goes well for your kids and you can get to summer fun and relaxation soon. Know you must miss the little guy, he is much a part of your lives. Your sweaters are so cute. Great job.Hope your Dad is feeling much improved and does well at home.

Polly could hardly believe you got locked in at the cementery. So glad they were able to let you out. You do have interesting happenings happen to you dear girl. How is your doggy doing???

Smiley hope you find the job you would be happy doing. Take care. Loved the wedding photos. Hope the couple will have a long and happy marriage.

Jynx love you and hope all is well for you.

I am going to go onto the forum for a short time then get ready for my day. Oh, some wonderful news. Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Looks awesome but tough! How far did you walk?


Once we got down to the bottom of the steps, I think we walked another 300 metres up the gorge, and then reversed the entire walk and climb. I won't be doing that again, because my knees are still killing me, and it is still very difficult getting up from a sitting position; and usually any bad effects of my activities are over by now :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good! I hope his tum behaves and doesn't give him any pain.


Same here


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice walk. I'd do that one.


I felt great, after that walk until later Monday afternoon. Then I began to feel the after effects of all that movement, but I am glad I did it


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I felt great, after that walk until later Monday afternoon. Then I began to feel the after effects of all that movement, but I am glad I did it


I was like that Sunday before last when my friend and I walked Knole Park. It wasn't the distance, I can usually walk for miles, but going constantly uphill really hurt the back of my calves and they ached for a couple of days!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

*From Purly* 
Londy loved the pictures of Ms. Charlotte. She is a cutie that is for sure. Know as she gets older she will love her books you sent. Hope your eyes are better. Did you need to get new glasses???

Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day.

Hi Purly, hope DH can get your yard men sorted out, it seems like nobody wants the work these days! Hope your ENT guy says you don't need surgery. On the other hand, if the alternative is more meds.........!? I am still wearing some old, spare specs but they seem fine. They couldn't repair my broken pair, too far gone but I need a sight test in a few weeks anywayso will either keep on with what I am wearing or get a new pair - $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$!! So happy you will see DD and family very soon, what a tonic for you! The news about your DS is excellent too, happy times to come! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive go the school jumper up to the neck and stitching up part. My aim is to get it finished this week. 

DH isstill up there,and I've made a casserole. Now I'm goingto chill...

How was your meeting with a KPeer Putrple. Will she be joingin us?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *From Purly*
> Londy loved the pictures of Ms. Charlotte. She is a cutie that is for sure. Know as she gets older she will love her books you sent. Hope your eyes are better. Did you need to get new glasses???
> 
> Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day.
> ...


Ditto...just like Londy says..I too am so pleased for you..dying to see you. The first week in August is when we get there, will give you the dates in a pm.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly wrote*
Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day. Purly

That is wonderful Purly, please pass on my congratulations to the happy couple


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having an awful lot of problems with kp and my pc today. Is it just me?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm having an awful lot of problems with kp and my pc today. Is it just me?


I have a problem with Internet Explorer but only on KP :evil: It keeps freezing, then closing down and re-opening. This has been going on for a couple of weeks now and it's testing my PATIENCE!!! sorry for shouting


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Binky, hope there is nothing serious with the eyes ....... your sight will come back.
> 
> As for school and helping kids pick subjects, I am so glad I don't have to do that any more :roll: I am just waiting to see how my girls, & their daughters get along with the process.


I can see again I just wont have the reversal drops anymore they had a bad effect on me, I know they want them to take geometry next year and I really don't want them to and they have to take 3 electives which means a foreign language, I picked Spanish since I have some history with it and I think they will be fine(DS wanted Japanese I really don't think so) :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> He might be in the "Retirement Doldrums". I hope you got to go on your road trip. I like to do that, now & then. The Alligator Gorge trip has settled me, for a bit longer.
> 
> This link has photos of the walk we did, named "Alligator Gorge Walk"
> 
> ...


I want to go!!! That is gorgeous and I can see how you would be done in, That is defiantely a setting I would love to see!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a problem with Internet Explorer but only on KP :evil: It keeps freezing, then closing down and re-opening. This has been going on for a couple of weeks now and it's testing my PATIENCE!!! sorry for shouting


I'm shouting with you...its driving me insane over the last few weeks...games come up...then it freezes and I have to try again..It just shows how much we love each other with what we have to ut up with from internet explorer.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


They are wonderful...honestly, I love them...I cant wear ankle straps because my ankles swell...but I love them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and cloudy Surrey. I am off to meet a fellow KPer today and go on a yarn shop hunt, should be fun. Wonder if I will buy anything??
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day. Catch you later. xxxx


I wonder if it will be purple? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a problem with Internet Explorer but only on KP :evil: It keeps freezing, then closing down and re-opening. This has been going on for a couple of weeks now and it's testing my PATIENCE!!! sorry for shouting


Mines sort of doing that too but I am also having problems with my laptop. So for the time being I am using my tablet.

Love the shoes xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I wonder if it will be purple? :roll:


No it wasn't. I bought all Kaffe Fassett colours. Will post pic later. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Why would they put in reversal drops? I just put on my sunglasses and walk around for a while pretending I'm window browsing when really I can't see much, until the drops wear off. It's usually about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes for me. Then I drive home.


I usually do to but last year it took for ever and I could see to drive just not read and I made the mistake of stopping at the bank well I couldn't see to sign the paper and she asked me if I should be driving and should she call the police, I was worried she would, so I thought ok the reversal drops should work fast well I must be allergic to them because I think they made it really hard for me to see, I could still see to drive the light even with sunglasses on was really hurting my eyes, No more reversal drops for me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


They are purdy!! I would brake something in those don't do heels of any kind never have been able to I twist my ankles way to easy. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How weird that it is sticky at 11'C?!! It is supposed to be 17'C here and I have had to get my waterproof winter jacket out again!!! It's C-C-Cold!!


That's what I was thinking it is 83 F right now and it is hot and sticky and it doesn't help that it looks like it is snowing out with all the cotton balls flying from the cottonwood trees!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly wrote:
Binky glad nothing serious with your eyes. Hope the testing goes well for your kids and you can get to summer fun and relaxation soon. Know you must miss the little guy, he is much a part of your lives. Your sweaters are so cute. Great job.Hope your Dad is feeling much improved and does well at home.

I am going to go onto the forum for a short time then get ready for my day. Oh, some wonderful news. Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day. Purly[/quote]

My eyes are much better today and I have the baby today I sure have missed the little guy, his little giggle the way his feet sound when he runs across the wood floor....*sigh* love it.
Congratulations to your DS and his bride to be!
Have you all placed your other Fl. home up for sale or are you going to?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's what I was thinking it is 83 F right now and it is hot and sticky and it doesn't help that it looks like it is snowing out with all the cotton balls flying from the cottonwood trees!


its still pouring, windy and cold and I've got the central heating on. Cuddled up to the radiator. DH is still not back.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> its still pouring, windy and cold and I've got the central heating on. Cuddled up to the radiator. DH is still not back.


he I really late then isn't he I hope you went ahead and ate trying to type with one hand the baby I asleep on my shoulder


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No it wasn't. I bought all Kaffe Fassett colours. Will post pic later. Xx


Hopefully, here's the photos...

Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested

http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


What no purple? What are you going to make?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> he I really late then isn't he I hope you went ahead and ate trying to type with one hand the baby I asleep on my shoulder


that was supposed to be "is really"


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Wow! I love the colors!! is that some purple!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


These are very pretty, are they for your holiday? Won't be long now! Sorry to hear about your specs, they are so expensive to replace.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy, love the new shoes.
Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.

I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I want to go!!! That is gorgeous and I can see how you would be done in, That is defiantely a setting I would love to see!


Just an added bit of whimsy for Alligator Gorge.

We used to take our kids there now and then and when Miss 17 was about 6 and Miss 16 was about 4 they used to have a wonderful game looking for the alligator named George while we were hiking through. They reinterpreted the name of the place as Alligator George and were convinced that he had to live there some where. :lol:

Of course that might have had something to do with my tendency to tell silly stories - think I take after my grandfather. :wink:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Love Kaffe Fasset but I'd buy his fabric :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could come out with Flo and me tomorrow. Xxxxx


Will that mean warm feet when you step on it...I'd love that!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm home girls...ther IS a God!. wht a day.....hammer bang, boys shouting at each other. ouf for groceries then back out for rabbit food, I'm shattered....DH is going up tomorrow..I'M NOT............love them really, just sometimes cant stand it. I must be getting old and to think I've got 4 weeks of this coming up....I'll have my own ensuite room with TV etc and I shall lock myself in there if it kicks off like this afternoon......Its funny when I think wbout it, but by gum its not funny at the time....I'm going to catch up.


I'm glad you are home ..it sounded stressful. Warm bath plus stiff drink? 
I got home and dog had my raspberry yogurt cup empty..the foil lid was not torn..it was in the fridg second shelf. Only guess I have is it fell out and she got it but how did she open it without taring the foil?

I had a nice lunch with my dear friend. We shopped for a towel shelf. Found one at Target. Now need son to put it together. Need to dry one load of laundry and do another. I put it off too long.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I was an early bird today. Up at 5:45 am. Have been quite busy the past few days with household projects. The yard work is still in limbo. The companay did send out a third orker, but he broke his shovel, said he would be back, yea right. Haven't seen or heard from them since. DH is calling this am and raising caine so to speak. I want my yard done. No money till they do it correctly.
> 
> Making lists for our July trip to Florida. Can't wait to meet Susan and Albert.We hopefully will have some type of furniture for them to sit on, as that is on my list of to do. Looking forward to furnishing the new house.
> 
> ...


I can see where it sounds like a made up story but cross my heart it realy happened. Dog is still Wierd. She got my yogurt that was in the fridge second shelf. Must have fallen out. The cats are funny..some mornings they come to me to put them in a room away from dog..other mornings I play find the cats with or without son's help. 5/6/7 am are not fun times for me. She is still trying to locate chipmunks in the yard. Did I tell how she bit the drain pipe on the side of the house and tore it off trying to get the chipmunk that ran ip the drain? My friend says I should try her with the cats butbim afraid she might chase them as she does the chipmunks. 
I was feeling badly because one of my meeting groups got political/ cliquey but a friend told me she wishes I was her daughter which helped my self esteem so much. I wish she was my sister..she isn't much older than me. I'm very sensitive around memorial day. Just makes my loses seem so vivid. My day out with my friend cheered me up a bit. 
Son couldn't take his driving lesson yesterday because the teacher had to take his daughter to get care for a leg injury atbschool. He will come on Friday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


They are very purdy :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What no purple? What are you going to make?


I'm making some cushions for the garden seats based on Kaffe Fassetts quilt desings. Started last night using the domino square pattern that Londy usec for Charlotte s jacket. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm making some cushions for the garden seats based on Kaffe Fassetts quilt desings. Started last night using the domino square pattern that Londy usec for Charlotte s jacket. X


That sounds very pretty. 
I am so looking forward to going to the exhibition in a couple of weeks when we are on holiday in Somerset. DH keeps reminding me there are other days as well, I just remind him he is going to treat me for my birthday!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Londy, love the new shoes.
> Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.
> 
> I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


That was a result! BH foundation often have good bits near me, my DD has got a few bits for her flat. You could even but a throw over it for now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Purely
Congratulations on gaining a new member of the family. It's good that you gt on so well with her too. Hope you outside work is completed now. My back is still painful, waiting for a MRI scan, hopefully soon. Look after yourself, hope your DH is OK. Hugs. Chris. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all
Hope you all have a good, I'm just off to my voluntary job, I am always amazed that every week is so different. This afternoon we have a session at our knitting group when children come in to learn to knit. Last time we had so many turn up we had to send some away. Today we have a ticket only, hopefully it will be a little more organised! I shall be a little stressed when I get home. Have a good day, love to you all. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I slept well . Pain in the right shoulder is coming back again. I had an injection last year, maybe I need another one. Ive got the day to myself again, so I will try to do some knitting. Blow the chores...I'll have a catch up...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Beauiful..Are you going to make one of those intarsia jumpers?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Beauiful..Are you going to make one of those intarsia jumpers?


Going to use it to make cushions. Off bowling with gks, but ill knit. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The little baby coletits have fledge. they are sitting on the greenhouse and various other places and mammy is feeding them...I just love birds.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 12'C (54'F). A nice morning.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The little baby coletits have fledge. they are sitting on the greenhouse and various other places and mammy is feeding them...I just love birds.


Our baby grackles, that were nesting in the spruce near our back door, have flown the nest. The grackles usually nest in the lilacs but there were no leaves on them this year when they arrived. Grackles only nest once a season so they spend the rest of the season feeding their grown babies and wandering around looking lost. They have been stealing kibbles from the cat's dish to feed the babies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept well . Pain in the right shoulder is coming back again. I had an injection last year, maybe I need another one. Ive got the day to myself again, so I will try to do some knitting. Blow the chores...I'll have a catch up...


Sorry your shoulder is acting up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all
> Hope you all have a good, I'm just off to my voluntary job, I am always amazed that every week is so different. This afternoon we have a session at our knitting group when children come in to learn to knit. Last time we had so many turn up we had to send some away. Today we have a ticket only, hopefully it will be a little more organised! I shall be a little stressed when I get home. Have a good day, love to you all. Xx


It's wonderful that so many want to learn to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm glad you are home ..it sounded stressful. Warm bath plus stiff drink?
> I got home and dog had my raspberry yogurt cup empty..the foil lid was not torn..it was in the fridg second shelf. Only guess I have is it fell out and she got it but how did she open it without taring the foil?
> 
> I had a nice lunch with my dear friend. We shopped for a towel shelf. Found one at Target. Now need son to put it together. Need to dry one load of laundry and do another. I put it off too long.


One of our cats loves yogurt. If you are eating yogurt, he parks himself on or near you, and keeps patting you gently with his paw until you give him some.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, love the new shoes.
> Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.
> 
> I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


Great find.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I usually do to but last year it took for ever and I could see to drive just not read and I made the mistake of stopping at the bank well I couldn't see to sign the paper and she asked me if I should be driving and should she call the police, I was worried she would, so I thought ok the reversal drops should work fast well I must be allergic to them because I think they made it really hard for me to see, I could still see to drive the light even with sunglasses on was really hurting my eyes, No more reversal drops for me.


Sounds like no reversal drops might be better. Just drive straight home until your vision returns.
That was unhelpful of the bank teller. I hope she needs the dilation drops some time, might make her a little more understanding.
We have to take accessibility training at work. One of the sessions, I had to sit in a wheelchair and try to make it around our building. Another time they put a blindfold on me and gave me a white cane and gave me a task to complete. That one was actually fairly easy. My sight without glasses is not great. 
The training makes you a little more aware of what obstacles people may be facing when coming into our building.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm shouting with you...its driving me insane over the last few weeks...games come up...then it freezes and I have to try again..It just shows how much we love each other with what we have to ut up with from internet explorer.....


My computer freezes, then I get a popup that explorer has stopped working do I want to reload.
It's my McAfee that is causing the problems. The ads on KP are active and have scripts now. I put the popup blocker on, but something is still trying to run in the background and McAfee stops everything trying to get rid of it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


They are pretty. I couldn't wear those for very long though. I'll keep my flats.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I was an early bird today. Up at 5:45 am. Have been quite busy the past few days with household projects. The yard work is still in limbo. The companay did send out a third orker, but he broke his shovel, said he would be back, yea right. Haven't seen or heard from them since. DH is calling this am and raising caine so to speak. I want my yard done. No money till they do it correctly.
> 
> Making lists for our July trip to Florida. Can't wait to meet Susan and Albert.We hopefully will have some type of furniture for them to sit on, as that is on my list of to do. Looking forward to furnishing the new house.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the addition to your family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Oooh, yummy, yummy!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, love the new shoes.
> Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.
> 
> I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


Oh brilliant, good old BHF!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just an added bit of whimsy for Alligator Gorge.
> 
> We used to take our kids there now and then and when Miss 17 was about 6 and Miss 16 was about 4 they used to have a wonderful game looking for the alligator named George while we were hiking through. They reinterpreted the name of the place as Alligator George and were convinced that he had to live there some where. :lol:
> 
> Of course that might have had something to do with my tendency to tell silly stories - think I take after my grandfather. :wink:


What is life with no silly stories?! They make for lovely memories!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can see where it sounds like a made up story but cross my heart it realy happened. Dog is still Wierd. She got my yogurt that was in the fridge second shelf. Must have fallen out. The cats are funny..some mornings they come to me to put them in a room away from dog..other mornings I play find the cats with or without son's help. 5/6/7 am are not fun times for me. She is still trying to locate chipmunks in the yard. Did I tell how she bit the drain pipe on the side of the house and tore it off trying to get the chipmunk that ran ip the drain? My friend says I should try her with the cats butbim afraid she might chase them as she does the chipmunks.
> I was feeling badly because one of my meeting groups got political/ cliquey but a friend told me she wishes I was her daughter which helped my self esteem so much. I wish she was my sister..she isn't much older than me. I'm very sensitive around memorial day. Just makes my loses seem so vivid. My day out with my friend cheered me up a bit.
> Son couldn't take his driving lesson yesterday because the teacher had to take his daughter to get care for a leg injury atbschool. He will come on Friday.


Glad your friend helped you feel better, what would we do without them?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm making some cushions for the garden seats based on Kaffe Fassetts quilt desings. Started last night using the domino square pattern that Londy usec for Charlotte s jacket. X


.....speaking of which........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My computer freezes, then I get a popup that explorer has stopped working do I want to reload.
> It's my McAfee that is causing the problems. The ads on KP are active and have scripts now. I put the popup blocker on, but something is still trying to run in the background and McAfee stops everything trying to get rid of it.


That's just what I get, it must be KP?! Oh, by the way, good morning, Nitzi!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


This is terrific. Theres some work gone into it! :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Praise be!!!!! Ive finished the flipping school jumper. It'll fit her when shes 6! Shes only 3 at the moment. Never mind. I'm not charging for it. I took the small one back.

DH is still out.I should do some work or have a bath, but I'm too busy doing what I want to do. Are you all having a good day?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, yes I said sunny!
Mr P, DD and the gks wrnt bowling this morning while I sorted out some things for France. Then I met them for a pizza.
Now sorting out some knitting to take with me.
How is everyone yhis afternoon?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be!!!!! Ive finished the flipping school jumper. It'll fit her when shes 6! Shes only 3 at the moment. Never mind. I'm not charging for it. I took the small one back.
> 
> DH is still out.I should do some work or have a bath, but I'm too busy doing what I want to do. Are you all having a good day?


Yes thank you, had coffee with my neighbour then out to lunch with former work friend. It's not a bad old life, is it?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, yes I said sunny!
> Mr P, DD and the gks wrnt bowling this morning while I sorted out some things for France. Then I met them for a pizza.
> Now sorting out some knitting to take with me.
> How is everyone yhis afternoon?


I'm fine thank you, went out for lunch with a couple of friends and it poured with rain just as I got back. I am now contemplating which of my WIPS I should pick up now I have finished Charlotte's jacket. Trouble is, I get bored with easy things but can't do complicated stuff while I watch TV!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Our baby grackles, that were nesting in the spruce near our back door, have flown the nest. The grackles usually nest in the lilacs but there were no leaves on them this year when they arrived. Grackles only nest once a season so they spend the rest of the season feeding their grown babies and wandering around looking lost. They have been stealing kibbles from the cat's dish to feed the babies.


They look beautiful


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


Yeh it's finished! I wonder how many colours there are in it? Charlotte is going to love it, well done.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be!!!!! Ive finished the flipping school jumper. It'll fit her when shes 6! Shes only 3 at the moment. Never mind. I'm not charging for it. I took the small one back.
> 
> DH is still out.I should do some work or have a bath, but I'm too busy doing what I want to do. Are you all having a good day?


Hi hope you have enjoyed your day on your own, nothing like it is there? I have been to vol job, really boring today as it was so quiet. There wasn't much to do, I couldn't even break the photo-copier this week! This afternoon went to knitting, we were supposed to be teaching children to knit but nobody turned up so we all sat, knitted, drank tea and chatted a very pleasant way to spend the afternoon. Speak soon.. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yeh it's finished! I wonder how many colours there are in it? Charlotte is going to love it, well done.


I hope so, mum is a bit of a hippy so I think _she_ will like it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi hope you have enjoyed your day on your own, nothing like it is there? I have been to vol job, really boring today as it was so quiet. There wasn't much to do, I couldn't even break the photo-copier this week! This afternoon went to knitting, we were supposed to be teaching children to knit but nobody turned up so we all sat, knitted, drank tea and chatted a very pleasant way to spend the afternoon. Speak soon.. X


How strange when you had so many there last time!!As you say, nice way to spend the afternoon though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey the sun's out!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, love the new shoes.
> Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.
> 
> I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


That is great about the chair!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just an added bit of whimsy for Alligator Gorge.
> 
> We used to take our kids there now and then and when Miss 17 was about 6 and Miss 16 was about 4 they used to have a wonderful game looking for the alligator named George while we were hiking through. They reinterpreted the name of the place as Alligator George and were convinced that he had to live there some where. :lol:
> 
> Of course that might have had something to do with my tendency to tell silly stories - think I take after my grandfather. :wink:


That's funny Dh's name is George! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, yes I said sunny!
> Mr P, DD and the gks wrnt bowling this morning while I sorted out some things for France. Then I met them for a pizza.
> Now sorting out some knitting to take with me.
> How is everyone yhis afternoon?


Hope you are sorted for France, do you have some yarn????????? Will you be making the new baby some things?
Not sure when you are off on holiday but I hope you have a great time with the GS and of course seeing your boy! Hugs. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


That is lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you are sorted for France, do you have some yarn????????? Will you be making the new baby some things?
> Not sure when you are off on holiday but I hope you have a great time with the GS and of course seeing your boy! Hugs. Xx


Hi Chris, just sorting out some knitting to take. We get the ferry Monday afternoon after WI knitting here in the morning. Taking loads of baby clothes from DD but not sure if they want me to knit snything yet.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, just sorting out some knitting to take. We get the ferry Monday afternoon after WI knitting here in the morning. Taking loads of baby clothes from DD but not sure if they want me to knit snything yet.


Do they know what they are having yet?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Do they know what they are having yet?


Hi Lisa, not yet but I think they will soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


This little cardigan is so pretty


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh dear, it's all kicking off here! DH downloaded some shortcut so he could instantly watch tennis in HD. Well, he got more than he bargained for because it came with a free virus! He now can't get into Internet Explorer at all and when he tried a system restore, it won't let him do it. Not a happy bunny!!! :twisted: If I sound like I'm enjoying it, it's because he won't let me help and keeps snapping at me!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

We finally went away for a couple of days and am just now catching up. We took a drive over to the other side of the mountains to visit DS who is working over in a tiny town just on the other side of the mountains and up toward the border of our state. It was good to see him and it's a pleasant drive, too, so that was a bonus. We went over one mountain pass and came back via another one. Didn't have to cover the same ground coming and going. Beautiful weather and hardly any traffic as is was mid-week. Always more pleasant that way!

I'm going to catch up now. Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening.

xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Why would they put in reversal drops? I just put on my sunglasses and walk around for a while pretending I'm window browsing when really I can't see much, until the drops wear off. It's usually about 1/2 hour to 45 minutes for me. Then I drive home.


That's exactly what I do, too. It's not so bad.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. I was an early bird today. Up at 5:45 am. Have been quite busy the past few days with household projects. The yard work is still in limbo. The companay did send out a third orker, but he broke his shovel, said he would be back, yea right. Haven't seen or heard from them since. DH is calling this am and raising caine so to speak. I want my yard done. No money till they do it correctly.
> 
> Making lists for our July trip to Florida. Can't wait to meet Susan and Albert.We hopefully will have some type of furniture for them to sit on, as that is on my list of to do. Looking forward to furnishing the new house.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly - busy lady, as usual. Hope all went well at your ENT doctor and that you don't have to have any surgery on your thyroid.

I'm sure you're getting excited to see DD and her family. That will be wonderful for you. When do you leave for Florida? Fun to be furnishing and decorating a new home. Did you get your other one down there sold yet?

That's exciting news about your DS getting engaged. Congratulations to all!

Pam


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


Those are really great looking shoes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Great photos! Looks like MiniFi and Flo are having a wonderful time and you made some lovely purchases, too! Glad you had a wonderful time as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, love the new shoes.
> Purple that yarn is lovely, nice assortment of colours.
> 
> I managed to get a chair. DS said it could be any high-back chair. I found one in a British heart foundation shop for £20.it's good and firm. Just the cover is a wee bit worn,but we might get it reupholstered because it's a nice chair. Purly the difficulty with getting this type of chair was simply the price. For a new one it would be £200+ we might go with Chris's idea of feet to heighten it.


That's great, Rebecca! So glad you were able to find one that didn't cost a small fortune!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


That is awesome! Well done, Londy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be!!!!! Ive finished the flipping school jumper. It'll fit her when shes 6! Shes only 3 at the moment. Never mind. I'm not charging for it. I took the small one back.
> 
> DH is still out.I should do some work or have a bath, but I'm too busy doing what I want to do. Are you all having a good day?


That's great, Susan. I'm sure you're really happy to be done with it. I'm busy doing what I want today, too. It's a nice way to spend the day. I may go meet up with a couple of my knitting friends tonight, but that's not definite yet as one of them picked up an intestinal bug of some sort while in Mexico a few weeks ago. Yikes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, it's all kicking off here! DH downloaded some shortcut so he could instantly watch tennis in HD. Well, he got more than he bargained for because it came with a free virus! He now can't get into Internet Explorer at all and when he tried a system restore, it won't let him do it. Not a happy bunny!!! :twisted: If I sound like I'm enjoying it, it's because he won't let me help and keeps snapping at me!!!


Oh, no! Mr. Ric is that way with me about helping out on the computer and it drives me nuts! He cusses and swears all the time he's trying to do whatever it is that he thinks needs doing. 

I have learned to go far, far away in another part of the house when he's tackling those kinds of things.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, it's all kicking off here! DH downloaded some shortcut so he could instantly watch tennis in HD. Well, he got more than he bargained for because it came with a free virus! He now can't get into Internet Explorer at all and when he tried a system restore, it won't let him do it. Not a happy bunny!!! :twisted: If I sound like I'm enjoying it, it's because he won't let me help and keeps snapping at me!!!


Poor Mr Londy! I bet he feels dreadful about it which is probably why he won't let you help!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Rebecca! So glad you were able to find one that didn't cost a small fortune!


The amusing thing about it is, the chair we hired has cost us more than the one we've bought. We are going to do what Chris suggested and put a throw over it. I might make caps for the arms to reduce the wear on them.

Pam it's good to see you back. Your trip sounds good and you sound quite cheery
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The amusing thing about it is, the chair we hired has cost us more than the one we've bought. We are going to do what Chris suggested and put a throw over it. I might make caps for the arms to reduce the wear on them.
> 
> Pam it's good to see you back. Your trip sounds good and you sound quite cheery
> :thumbup:


Great idea for making the caps for the arms and using a throw on the chair.

I'm glad we got away for a bit. I think we both needed it. And it was great to see DS and to see what he's working on.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We finally went away for a couple of days and am just now catching up. We took a drive over to the other side of the mountains to visit DS who is working over in a tiny town just on the other side of the mountains and up toward the border of our state. It was good to see him and it's a pleasant drive, too, so that was a bonus. We went over one mountain pass and came back via another one. Didn't have to cover the same ground coming and going. Beautiful weather and hardly any traffic as is was mid-week. Always more pleasant that way!
> 
> ...


Hi Pam, that sounds lovely! I never like to come back the same way I went if I can help it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Mr. Ric is that way with me about helping out on the computer and it drives me nuts! He cusses and swears all the time he's trying to do whatever it is that he thinks needs doing.
> 
> I have learned to go far, far away in another part of the house when he's tackling those kinds of things.


I only wish Our house was big enough to do that, 
:lol: He's finally given in and called someone but he couldn't hear them so it was me that finished up sorting it out anyway! It's going to cost him some money and he has to wait until Monday, sooo glad I am out most of today and tomorrow!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Poor Mr Londy! I bet he feels dreadful about it which is probably why he won't let you help!!!


Well, he _does_ spend about 90% of every day on it so it's a bit like taking the baby's toys away! Unfortunately, the French Open (Tennis) is on at the moment so he will be missing that, even though I offered him my laptop, which he declined not very politely. Hey ho!! Susan, please can we swap DHs?!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning everyone! It's grey here today but quite mild. I have been for a swim and feel better for it. Am meeting a friend for lunch today - yes, again! We are meeting at a garden centre so I am hoping that they don't have any varieties of Heucheras that I haven't already got!! Not sure what knitting to pick up now I have finished the Domino jacket. I have two lots of lace on the go but am really going to have to grit my teeth t get on with that!
Have a good one everybody, Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, I thought it was going to be sunny today? 
I'm having a day to myself today, hopefully go a bit of cleaning and a lot of knitting! 
Hope you all have a good day. Love from me xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! It's grey here today but quite mild. I have been for a swim and feel better for it. Am meeting a friend for lunch today - yes, again! We are meeting at a garden centre so I am hoping that they don't have any varieties of Heucheras that I haven't already got!! Not sure what knitting to pick up now I have finished the Domino jacket. I have two lots of lace on the go but am really going to have to grit my teeth t get on with that!
> Have a good one everybody, Lots of love xxxxxxx


Have a good lunch, are you going to Ruxley? Sorry to hear about your computer, if you lived nearer I would get SIL to have a look but at least you have found a 'man that can'. 
Speak to you soon. Hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We finally went away for a couple of days and am just now catching up. We took a drive over to the other side of the mountains to visit DS who is working over in a tiny town just on the other side of the mountains and up toward the border of our state. It was good to see him and it's a pleasant drive, too, so that was a bonus. We went over one mountain pass and came back via another one. Didn't have to cover the same ground coming and going. Beautiful weather and hardly any traffic as is was mid-week. Always more pleasant that way!
> 
> ...


Hi Pam your trip sounds wonderful, even a couple of days away can be a real change. Pleased you caught up with your DS as well, hope it's not long before you can go off again. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a good lunch, are you going to Ruxley? Sorry to hear about your computer, if you lived nearer I would get SIL to have a look but at least you have found a 'man that can'.
> Speak to you soon. Hugs. Xx


Thanks for that Chris but tee-hee, it's not mine that has the problem, mine is just fine!! Have a nice lazy day and don't worry about the cleaning! Yes, Ruxley it is!! We will have to have lunch up there one day?! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls its not raining. I've oversslept too. I'm tired today and havent done much at all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morni g from a dry and grey Surrey. Only just up. Going for a swim later. My mini laptop is vetting so slow that Ive given up using it, now on my tablet and I hate typing with one finger.
glad you had a good break Pam, morning Uk girls xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morni g from a dry and grey Surrey. Only just up. Going for a swim later. My mini laptop is vetting so slow that Ive given up using it, now on my tablet and I hate typing with one finger.
glad you had a good break Pam, morning Uk girls 



ooops double post


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Nice sunny spring morning.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morni g from a dry and grey Surrey. Only just up. Going for a swim later. My mini laptop is vetting so slow that Ive given up using it, now on my tablet and I hate typing with one finger.
> glad you had a good break Pam, morning Uk girls xx


Can you get one of those external keyboards for your tablet?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! It's grey here today but quite mild. I have been for a swim and feel better for it. Am meeting a friend for lunch today - yes, again! We are meeting at a garden centre so I am hoping that they don't have any varieties of Heucheras that I haven't already got!! Not sure what knitting to pick up now I have finished the Domino jacket. I have two lots of lace on the go but am really going to have to grit my teeth t get on with that!
> Have a good one everybody, Lots of love xxxxxxx


I want to pick up some Heucheras. I lost one a couple of years back but the remaining one that I have is doing fine and expanding. I don't know its name but I have the purply coloured one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only wish Our house was big enough to do that,
> :lol: He's finally given in and called someone but he couldn't hear them so it was me that finished up sorting it out anyway! It's going to cost him some money and he has to wait until Monday, sooo glad I am out most of today and tomorrow!!!


I end up with the phone whenever mum calls tech support. She can't hear (I don't know why she phones them when she can't hear) especially if any accents are involved. Almost every tech support can be reached by email. When I tell her what tech support says to do, she argues with me and won't do what tech support says will fix the problem. That's when I politely end the call and tell mum to call her boyfriend. He has a great way of totally destroying the computer, then it has to be taken into the shop and fixed the way that tech support said in the first place. (I know, I'm bad)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The amusing thing about it is, the chair we hired has cost us more than the one we've bought. We are going to do what Chris suggested and put a throw over it. I might make caps for the arms to reduce the wear on them.
> 
> Pam it's good to see you back. Your trip sounds good and you sound quite cheery
> :thumbup:


We have caps sewn onto the arms of the loveseat. Why sewn? They kept falling off, so mum sewed them to the loveseat. Hint, don't make the caps out of cotton.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> We finally went away for a couple of days and am just now catching up. We took a drive over to the other side of the mountains to visit DS who is working over in a tiny town just on the other side of the mountains and up toward the border of our state. It was good to see him and it's a pleasant drive, too, so that was a bonus. We went over one mountain pass and came back via another one. Didn't have to cover the same ground coming and going. Beautiful weather and hardly any traffic as is was mid-week. Always more pleasant that way!
> 
> ...


I would love a drive through your mountains. What we call mountains on this side of the continent would have you laughing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go. I hear there are problems out on the highway. Some concrete fell off the bridge over the highway so I'm not sure which way I will be re-routed.
Everyone have a great day. Happy knitting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Chris but tee-hee, it's not mine that has the problem, mine is just fine!! Have a nice lazy day and don't worry about the cleaning! Yes, Ruxley it is!! We will have to have lunch up there one day?! xxx


That's a date, love their salads!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morni g from a dry and grey Surrey. Only just up. Going for a swim later. My mini laptop is vetting so slow that Ive given up using it, now on my tablet and I hate typing with one finger.
> glad you had a good break Pam, morning Uk girls xx


Good morning, Sleeping Beauties! Sorry about your laptop, thank goodness you have your tablet as back-up! Don't forget there will probably be a lot of half-termers at the pool!! I had to look sternly at one or two of them this morning for splashing me unnecessarily, nearly hitting me in the face and generally getting in the way! I'm turning into a crotchety old lady!!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's a date, love their salads!


Yes, me too, I think you can make up your own, can't you? That's what I shall have today, I think!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I want to pick up some Heucheras. I lost one a couple of years back but the remaining one that I have is doing fine and expanding. I don't know its name but I have the purply coloured one.


They are one of my favourites but I also like the coral/peachy coloured ones!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I end up with the phone whenever mum calls tech support. She can't hear (I don't know why she phones them when she can't hear) especially if any accents are involved. Almost every tech support can be reached by email. When I tell her what tech support says to do, she argues with me and won't do what tech support says will fix the problem. That's when I politely end the call and tell mum to call her boyfriend. He has a great way of totally destroying the computer, then it has to be taken into the shop and fixed the way that tech support said in the first place. (I know, I'm bad)


No love, just human!!! x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, it's all kicking off here! DH downloaded some shortcut so he could instantly watch tennis in HD. Well, he got more than he bargained for because it came with a free virus! He now can't get into Internet Explorer at all and when he tried a system restore, it won't let him do it. Not a happy bunny!!! :twisted: If I sound like I'm enjoying it, it's because he won't let me help and keeps snapping at me!!!


These men of ours are good, aren't they???


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH decided he would set me one of these mathmatical wonders where you multyply your number first thought of etc by however much, etc and double it by howeverany etc and tun the number into a letter of the alphabet!!!Do you get what I mean? Well after going on counting for a few minutes he told me (smiling) that I'd guessed an Elephant, colour grey, and from Denmark!!!! My answer was a unicorn, brown and from Hungary!!!! He's gone off in the huff because he read me it wrong!..Londy, you can have mine any day. just saythe word.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, that sounds lovely! I never like to come back the same way I went if I can help it!!


We were thinking it would be a lovely drive to take you and Purple on if you were ever able to come to our part of the country.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only wish Our house was big enough to do that,
> :lol: He's finally given in and called someone but he couldn't hear them so it was me that finished up sorting it out anyway! It's going to cost him some money and he has to wait until Monday, sooo glad I am out most of today and tomorrow!!!


Oh, I bet he is a really unhappy fellow. Good thing you can be out and not have to listen to him go on about it too much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning everyone! It's grey here today but quite mild. I have been for a swim and feel better for it. Am meeting a friend for lunch today - yes, again! We are meeting at a garden centre so I am hoping that they don't have any varieties of Heucheras that I haven't already got!! Not sure what knitting to pick up now I have finished the Domino jacket. I have two lots of lace on the go but am really going to have to grit my teeth t get on with that!
> Have a good one everybody, Lots of love xxxxxxx


Sounds like a fun day today. I've got grocery shopping to do and then will probably knit. I'm working on a wingspan and the lace shawl I started a couple of weeks ago. I should be finishing the shawl soon. I hope. It's fun to do but my eyes can only take so much of it at a time. So far I've got 379 stitches on the needles and will end up with a total of 463. I have about 46 rows to go.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I thought it was going to be sunny today?
> I'm having a day to myself today, hopefully go a bit of cleaning and a lot of knitting!
> Hope you all have a good day. Love from me xx


Sounds like a great way to spend the day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I would love a drive through your mountains. What we call mountains on this side of the continent would have you laughing.


The mountain passes we went over were about 4000 and 4700 feet, respectively. Not as high as the Rockies I don't think but still really high compared to your side of the continent. Such beautiful sights with trees, rivers and little waterfalls as the snow is still melting off. It was a really nice break and hardly any traffic so Mr Ric didn't have to get impatient with slow pokes.  xxxooo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morni g from a dry and grey Surrey. Only just up. Going for a swim later. My mini laptop is vetting so slow that Ive given up using it, now on my tablet and I hate typing with one finger.
> glad you had a good break Pam, morning Uk girls xx


Sorry your having problems with your laptop. I know what you mean about typing with one finger. I get online a lot with my phone instead of the computer and it's a lot slower. Hope you're having a great day! Had a good knitting session last knit. Met up with a couple of friends and went to an open knitting session at a new shop. There were about 20 people there! Almost overwhelming. Nice to see my friends, though, and will give it a go again.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> The mountain passes we went over were about 4000 and 4700 feet, respectively. Not as high as the Rockies I don't think but still really high compared to your side of the continent. Such beautiful sights with trees, rivers and little waterfalls as the snow is still melting off. It was a really nice break and hardly any traffic so Mr Ric didn't have to get impatient with slow pokes.  xxxooo.


You are making me envious! I would love to visit your part of the world, maybe one day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It looks like DH will be helping DS again tomorrow. DS has been to the hospital to get his blood test before he he gets the injection in his back, next week. We all want him to have the op but its up to him. He might have to go to Turkey next week with work.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We were thinking it would be a lovely drive to take you and Purple on if you were ever able to come to our part of the country.


Write that down cos you just never know!!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I bet he is a really unhappy fellow. Good thing you can be out and not have to listen to him go on about it too much.


Well, he had the last laugh! I got home to find him smugly sitting at the computer and he says he fixed it by just deleting a programme he didn't recognise!!! My response was to ask him why he didn't do that in the first place!! Anyway, I had a lovely lunch and a good long chat with my friend, unfortunately, I didn't have time to look at the Heucheras!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day today. I've got grocery shopping to do and then will probably knit. I'm working on a wingspan and the lace shawl I started a couple of weeks ago. I should be finishing the shawl soon. I hope. It's fun to do but my eyes can only take so much of it at a time. So far I've got 379 stitches on the needles and will end up with a total of 463. I have about 46 rows to go.


Keep going, I just know it's going to be glorious!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry your having problems with your laptop. I know what you mean about typing with one finger. I get online a lot with my phone instead of the computer and it's a lot slower. Hope you're having a great day! Had a good knitting session last knit. Met up with a couple of friends and went to an open knitting session at a new shop. There were about 20 people there! Almost overwhelming. Nice to see my friends, though, and will give it a go again.


That sounds like a lot of fun, never see anything like that here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello it has been a long day already been to the store and I am beat baby went to sleep so I am going to rest before sewing circle tonight.

Hope you all have enjoyed your day!
love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are making me envious! I would love to visit your part of the world, maybe one day!


It truly is beautiful here and would be wonderful to show it off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Write that down cos you just never know!!!!xxx


Indeed!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, he had the last laugh! I got home to find him smugly sitting at the computer and he says he fixed it by just deleting a programme he didn't recognise!!! My response was to ask him why he didn't do that in the first place!! Anyway, I had a lovely lunch and a good long chat with my friend, unfortunately, I didn't have time to look at the Heucheras!!


LOL!!!!! No time for the Heucheras? That's a travesty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


Wow! That is amazing!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


He must surely love that :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny start to the day here today. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


Love it so will Michael, boys never grow out of minsters!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Well it's bright outside, which makes a change. Just off shopping with DD, leaving little O with grandad, would love to see what they get up to! Have a great day everyone. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Write that down cos you just never know!!!!xxx


Sounds great xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture onket that my sister made Michael


That is fantastic, he will love it forever. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morni g from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Must plant out my tomatoes today. Nearly sorted for France. Decided I need a new laptop, but will wait until after my holiday. Hope everyone has a good week end.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone. The sun is out. DH has gone to help up at DS's andI have the day to myself. Havent made up my mind what to do yet, I've just got up so I need to waken first.I shall catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


That is gorgeours. well done Linky.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


That is brilliant, tell her it looks wonderful and will be loved by him for a long, long time ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well looks like I missed every one, so I shall take myself in hand, and get on with some knitting so that a couple of little girls can get to wear them before the winter is finished :roll: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Praise be again!!!!!! Ive finished the back of the aran I'm doing and its massive, mind you she is a very large lady. and also a lovely one.

Ive just had a lovely bath and decided to cut my fringe because I couldnt see out of it....While doing that I've cut a piece of my long hair off. Not that anybody will notice, but next time I'll have to be more careful. I've spoken to Saxy and Londy today so its been a lovely day.

Its beautiful outside, I've been having coffee out the back and watching the birds. hope you've all had as good a day as me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a lovely sunny start to the day here today. Have a great day everyone.


It's like that here, too, this morning. Got my lazy self out early and had a lovely walk. It was wonderful! Hope everyone is having an enjoyable day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds great xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be again!!!!!! Ive finished the back of the aran I'm doing and its massive, mind you she is a very large lady. and also a lovely one.
> 
> Ive just had a lovely bath and decided to cut my fringe because I couldnt see out of it....While doing that I've cut a piece of my long hair off. Not that anybody will notice, but next time I'll have to be more careful. I've spoken to Saxy and Londy today so its been a lovely day.
> 
> Its beautiful outside, I've been having coffee out the back and watching the birds. hope you've all had as good a day as me.


Sounds like you're having a great day. Nice and quiet and at your own pace. I love days like that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! That is amazing!!!!


It IS and so colourful, I bet he loves it!! What is it made up of?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a lovely day up inLondon with Jill. Up to London Bridge by train, coffee at Hayes Wharf, near HMS Belfast, walked through Borough Market, enjoying a few samples on the way. Walked as far as the Festival Hall, 1000s of people everywhere and all restaurant full, walked back to Doggett's Coat and Badge pub, by Blackfriars Bridge, had a nice mixed starter platter between us and a glass of Rose. Crossed over the bridge and walked as far as the Embankment Station then got a boat down to Greenwich and a bus home, lovely!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Jake isn't 10 yet but I am dreading the day I have to ask for a cuddle - and quite possibly get turned down!!!


Harley is 10, and always first in the queue for a cuddle.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> While out driving, if you see a yellow car, the first one to see it shouts "Yellow car!" and gets a point. It involves lots of silliness and cheating and mass loss of points if you say "Yellow dustbin" for instance!! It's supposed to make the journey go quicker!


We play yellow lights, and it's harder because they only count if they are flashing. You lose points if you shout and they aren't.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Saxy, how you doing?
LM has now developed tbe yelloe car game..... one point for a yellow car, 2 for a purple one but you have to do a cartwheel and 3 for pink and jump up and shout hooray! Its getting all to far energetic. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


Wow! Lots of colours!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! Lots of colours!


Lovely shop and very nice owners.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of our cats loves yogurt. If you are eating yogurt, he parks himself on or near you, and keeps patting you gently with his paw until you give him some.


My cat goes made for yoghourt - even flavoured ones.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


Like Joseph's coat of many colours! It's wonderful.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely day up inLondon with Jill. Up to London Bridge by train, coffee at Hayes Wharf, near HMS Belfast, walked through Borough Market, enjoying a few samples on the way. Walked as far as the Festival Hall, 1000s of people everywhere and all restaurant full, walked back to Doggett's Coat and Badge pub, by Blackfriars Bridge, had a nice mixed starter platter between us and a glass of Rose. Crossed over the bridge and walked as far as the Embankment Station then got a boat down to Greenwich and a bus home, lovely!!


You make me feel tired just thinking about it, very envious I used to love wandering around that area. Hope you didn't wear your new shoes!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone , hope you have all had a good day. I want to ask for knitting advice. I have finished knitting my Ashton shawl and really pleased with my first attempt. I really want to make another one for one of my friends who loves shawls, I thought I would make it and give it to her for Christmas. I have quite a few WIP s. at the moment but I want to do some more lace. Ideas please, I loved the Dee O'Keefe patterns. Many thanks. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely day up inLondon with Jill. Up to London Bridge by train, coffee at Hayes Wharf, near HMS Belfast, walked through Borough Market, enjoying a few samples on the way. Walked as far as the Festival Hall, 1000s of people everywhere and all restaurant full, walked back to Doggett's Coat and Badge pub, by Blackfriars Bridge, had a nice mixed starter platter between us and a glass of Rose. Crossed over the bridge and walked as far as the Embankment Station then got a boat down to Greenwich and a bus home, lovely!!


What a fun day!!!  Wish I could have been with you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's like that here, too, this morning. Got my lazy self out early and had a lovely walk. It was wonderful! Hope everyone is having an enjoyable day. xxxooo


I got six loads of washing on the line today which was great as I have been unable to do much during the week because of all the rain we have had!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely day up inLondon with Jill. Up to London Bridge by train, coffee at Hayes Wharf, near HMS Belfast, walked through Borough Market, enjoying a few samples on the way. Walked as far as the Festival Hall, 1000s of people everywhere and all restaurant full, walked back to Doggett's Coat and Badge pub, by Blackfriars Bridge, had a nice mixed starter platter between us and a glass of Rose. Crossed over the bridge and walked as far as the Embankment Station then got a boat down to Greenwich and a bus home, lovely!!


What a wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone , hope you have all had a good day. I want to ask for knitting advice. I have finished knitting my Ashton shawl and really pleased with my first attempt. I really want to make another one for one of my friends who loves shawls, I thought I would make it and give it to her for Christmas. I have quite a few WIP s. at the moment but I want to do some more lace. Ideas please, I loved the Dee O'Keefe patterns. Many thanks. Xxx


So,are you wanting to make another shawl right away, or do something else lacy first?. I have a book of lace patterns and it's easy enough to create a lace scarf by taking one of the patterns and adding a garter stitch edging. Let me know if you want some ideas. If you want to do another of Dee's shawls Pam has done a few and would probably be happy to suggest one. I have done Ashton and Alexandra. Alex comes in shawl and shawlette sizes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got six loads of washing on the line today which was great as I have been unable to do much during the week because of all the rain we have had!


That is great! Must feel really good to get it all taken care of.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So,are you wanting to make another shawl right away, or do something else lacy first?. I have a book of lace patterns and it's easy enough to create a lace scarf by taking one of the patterns and adding a garter stitch edging. Let me know if you want some ideas. If you want to do another of Dee's shawls Pam has done a few and would probably be happy to suggest one. I have done Ashton and Alexandra. Alex comes in shawl and shawlette sizes.


I've done the Edwina and the Tristano and am just about finished with the Elizabeth. I really have enjoyed doing each of them and would recommend any of them for you to take on next.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone , hope you have all had a good day. I want to ask for knitting advice. I have finished knitting my Ashton shawl and really pleased with my first attempt. I really want to make another one for one of my friends who loves shawls, I thought I would make it and give it to her for Christmas. I have quite a few WIP s. at the moment but I want to do some more lace. Ideas please, I loved the Dee O'Keefe patterns. Many thanks. Xxx


I have just started the Holden shawl to do on holixay as it is supposed to be quite easy and I have just bought a pattern for the Miss Liot shawlfrom Ravelry which Iis a bit harder.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love it so will Michael, boys never grow out of minsters!


The name is Minister, actually! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We play yellow lights, and it's harder because they only count if they are flashing. You lose points if you shout and they aren't.


There's hope then!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We play yellow lights, and it's harder because they only count if they are flashing. You lose points if you shout and they aren't.


There's hope then!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, how you doing?
> LM has now developed tbe yelloe car game..... one point for a yellow car, 2 for a purple one but you have to do a cartwheel and 3 for pink and jump up and shout hooray! Its getting all to far energetic. Xx


How does she manage all that in the car??!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You make me feel tired just thinking about it, very envious I used to love wandering around that area. Hope you didn't wear your new shoes!!


I think they are going back  That was a temporary triumph of optimism over reality!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a fun day!!! Wish I could have been with you.


Me too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I got six loads of washing on the line today which was great as I have been unable to do much during the week because of all the rain we have had!


Wow, what a lovely feeling that must have been, bet it made you smile!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have just started the Holden shawl to do on holixay as it is supposed to be quite easy and I have just bought a pattern for the Miss Liot shawlfrom Ravelry which Iis a bit harder.


How are you getting on with the Holden? I think that one is really pretty! The Begonia Swirl isn't too hard, I only have another 14 rows to do and it is in something like 2 ply but it will not beat me. The annoying thing is that you can't really see how they are progressing until they are off the needles. Itching to start the next one though!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How does she manage all that in the car??!!! :lol:


This is the pedestrian version :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How are you getting on with the Holden? I think that one is really pretty! The Begonia Swirl isn't too hard, I only have another 14 rows to do and it is in something like 2 ply but it will not beat me. The annoying thing is that you can't really see how they are progressing until they are off the needles. Itching to start the next one though!!!


Only just got started. Lovely wool thought metino and silk


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It IS and so colourful, I bet he loves it!! What is it made up of?


He does love it, the monster material is just regular material and the zigzag is flannel so cuddly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely day.was had by all not done a lot my tummy has not been right today but I will be fine the baby is back!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sounds like a lovely day.was had by all not done a lot my tummy has not been right today but I will be fine the baby is back!


Hope your tummy settles down soon.

It looks like another lovely day here. Have a good one everyone


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its a beautiful day today. Ive been reading about you all doing lace, you are all very clever. I think my scene is cable if you like! but definitely not lace. I have holes where there shouldnt be when I try to knit it. 

Today I think we may go and loo at the kitchen tiles....I havent a clue what colour tiles or walls I want, and I'm in no hurry.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pedestrian version :thumbup:


Aaaah, that makes sense, do you do the cartwheel too?! :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Only just got started. Lovely wool thought metino and silk


Sounds lovely! Is it purple?! PM ing you!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its a beautiful day today. Ive been reading about you all doing lace, you are all very clever. I think my scene is cable if you like! but definitely not lace. I have holes where there shouldnt be when I try to knit it.
> 
> Today I think we may go and loo at the kitchen tiles....I havent a clue what colour tiles or walls I want, and I'm in no hurry.


Good morning Susan, what a lovely day to go and look at tiles!!! After you've looked at tiles, make DH take you somewhere to look at flowers or the sea or......yarn!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today! 
Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aaaah, that makes sense, do you do the cartwheel too?! :lol: xxx


But of course

:shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH decided he would set me one of these mathmatical wonders where you multyply your number first thought of etc by however much, etc and double it by howeverany etc and tun the number into a letter of the alphabet!!!Do you get what I mean? Well after going on counting for a few minutes he told me (smiling) that I'd guessed an Elephant, colour grey, and from Denmark!!!! My answer was a unicorn, brown and from Hungary!!!! He's gone off in the huff because he read me it wrong!..Londy, you can have mine any day. just saythe word.


you can all have mine. I'll chop him into several pieces and send him on his way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today!
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


HAPP BIRTHDAY OLIVA, remember on your birthday you can do what you like!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is a picture of a blanket that my sister made Michael


Any boy would love that! If his name began with M of course. It's wonderful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am on my computer which is going very very very slowly and keeps changing the size of the script!

Any way I have sorted out my knitting for France, I'm taking lots!!!
It seems that the car will be full of baby clothes from DD to DS - I shall change my name to Wells (GET IT) Fargo.

WI knitting is here in the morning so everything has to be done today as we leave at lunch time tomorrow to get the afternoon ferry.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be again!!!!!! Ive finished the back of the aran I'm doing and its massive, mind you she is a very large lady. and also a lovely one.
> 
> Ive just had a lovely bath and decided to cut my fringe because I couldnt see out of it....While doing that I've cut a piece of my long hair off. Not that anybody will notice, but next time I'll have to be more careful. I've spoken to Saxy and Londy today so its been a lovely day.
> 
> Its beautiful outside, I've been having coffee out the back and watching the birds. hope you've all had as good a day as me.


It was lovely to hear from you. I was getting out of touch. Half term!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, how you doing?
> LM has now developed tbe yelloe car game..... one point for a yellow car, 2 for a purple one but you have to do a cartwheel and 3 for pink and jump up and shout hooray! Its getting all to far energetic. Xx


that's definitely too much for me. I'll stick to yellow flashing lights on 'interesting' vehicles.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to have to go this computer is driving me insane. I'll pop back later on my tablet. Bye for now xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The name is Minister, actually! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I thought she was talking about choirboys!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you can all have mine. I'll chop him into several pieces and send him on his way.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPP BIRTHDAY OLIVA, remember on your birthday you can do what you like!!!!


Bless her heart, she does that every day!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! I've finally caught up. I was offline for four days and I had half caught up yesterday when we had a visitor and I just got back on.

Tuesday was out with my Army ladies, and a slow shopping trip; Wednesday I took the boys to the local Airport to 'help' grandad and his friends getting ready for the Airshow. Then it was RBL meeting. I should have been home by about 5, but we went to the supermarket first. DH picked up what looked like a cosmetic bag, but when we opened it it had a little bit of money and several cards. No phone number, but a driving licence with an address the other side of Worthing. So we took it over there. Silly woman didn't even know she had dropped it. Ironically she had moved from Brighton, and had only had the new driving licence a week. She was one lucky lady.
Thursday was a wonderful day. Took the boys, their Dad and his good lady to Southampton. Harley's school had picked 7 children from his class to visit the Titanic exhibition and he was bitterly disappointed not to be picked, so we took them there. He was so excited when he realised where he was. They were both well into it. We had lunch and DS and GF wanted to go to the Hall of Aviation - only 2 miles away. I grabbed a taxi! That was a big hit as well. A Sunderland boat plane took up most of the room. We went into it and pretended to be rich people from before the war. Then they were allowed to climb up into the flight deck. I declined. GF ended up sitting on top of the plane. Altogether everyone had a wonderful day, though the train journey home went a bit wrong.
Friday was another wonderful day. DIL and I took the twin girls to Harbour Park in Littlehampton, bought them wristbands that allowed them on all the rides as often as they wanted. We were there six hours. Plenty of seating, so Mum and I just moved seats occasionally so we were near them and they had the time of their lives. We lost count because sometimes they just stayed on the rides for several turns. We had a 'no rules' day, so aside from a small lunch we had ice cream, candy floss, chocolate cake (I had a large strawberry tart) coffees with vanilla shots and the girls went wherever they wanted on whatever rides they wanted.
We eventually drove home exhausted but happy. Incidentally, DIL crochets while I knit.
That long story is why I was missing for four days.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am on my computer which is going very very very slowly and keeps changing the size of the script!
> 
> Any way I have sorted out my knitting for France, I'm taking lots!!!
> It seems that the car will be full of baby clothes from DD to DS - I shall change my name to Wells (GET IT) Fargo.
> ...


You are so brave, not cancelling the WI when you are going away, I admire you no end for that!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bless her heart, she does that every day!!!


Happy birthday Olivia!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I've finally caught up. I was offline for four days and I had half caught up yesterday when we had a visitor and I just got back on.
> 
> Tuesday was out with my Army ladies, and a slow shopping trip; Wednesday I took the boys to the local Airport to 'help' grandad and his friends getting ready for the Airshow. Then it was RBL meeting. I should have been home by about 5, but we went to the supermarket first. DH picked up what looked like a cosmetic bag, but when we opened it it had a little bit of money and several cards. No phone number, but a driving licence with an address the other side of Worthing. So we took it over there. Silly woman didn't even know she had dropped it. Ironically she had moved from Brighton, and had only had the new driving licence a week. She was one lucky lady.
> Thursday was a wonderful day. Took the boys, their Dad and his good lady to Southampton. Harley's school had picked 7 children from his class to visit the Titanic exhibition and he was bitterly disappointed not to be picked, so we took them there. He was so excited when he realised where he was. They were both well into it. We had lunch and DS and GF wanted to go to the Hall of Aviation - only 2 miles away. I grabbed a taxi! That was a big hit as well. A Sunderland boat plane took up most of the room. We went into it and pretended to be rich people from before the war. Then they were allowed to climb up into the flight deck. I declined. GF ended up sitting on top of the plane. Altogether everyone had a wonderful day, though the train journey home went a bit wrong.
> ...


Oh my goodness, no wonder you had no time to get on here but sounds like you all had a wonderful time! I hope the lady who dropped the bag was suitable grateful to you and DH?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, no wonder you had no time to get on here but sounds like you all had a wonderful time! I hope the lady who dropped the bag was suitable grateful to you and DH?!


she was more embarassed I think. But, yes, she was grateful.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today!
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday Olivia! Have the best of days :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone from a sunny and warm Pa. Is to be 80 degrees F today. Are going up to Lake Chatauqua in NY state and picnic with DSIL and DBIL.Sould be a lovely day.

Have had a busy week. Have seen doctors re. thyroid. No surgery required at this time. Thank goodness. Had teeth cleaned at the dentist. Glad that is over, hate to go to the denist. Daisy doggy went to the vet for her annual shots and found out she had a bad ear infection. This visit cost almost $200.00 dollars. Going to look into doggy health insurance. Wow what a bill. They charge for every little thing.Plus her medicine cost the same as a human medicine. 

All three of us had an off day yesterday, hopefully every one will be feeling much improved today.

Have been reading all the chatter, but to be honest can't remember it all. Though it sounds like everyone has been keeping busy with pleasureable activities.

Purple have a wonderful vacation in France and enjoy your grandsons, which I am sure you will.

Londy I can see where the buckle on the new shoes could pose a problem with comfort. They are are a beautiful pair of shoes though.

Lifeline, so happy you found the type of chair you were looking for and best of all at the price you wanted to pay. Love those type of bargains.

Chrissy sounds like you are enjoying your self with your grandsons and DD. Hope you get the scan ordered soon so they can get your back in good shape and no pain.

Saxy what a wonderful 4 days you spent with your family members. You sound much better. Hope things are lightening up for you dear.

GS enjoy yourself at the tile store(hurrup) Have DH take you yarn shopping instead. Whatever you do enjoy.

Binky lovely blanke for michael. Tell Linky she did a wonderful job. Something he can keep for ever. Your sweater is very lovely also. Hope your tum is improved.

Pam so glad you and DH could get away for a few days of fun and relaxation and see your son also. I love little jaunts like that.

Nitzi hope you are having a spendid day weather wise. It is lovely here.Our weather patterns are almost the same I notice.

Linky good job on your blanket for Michael. Hope you are doig well healthwise.Tell Jess I wish her luck on her new endeavor with the purses.

Jynx just want to let you know you are in my thoughts. Hope all is going well.

Xiang love your little dragons. They are selling macaroni and cheese here with the macaroni in the shape of little dragons. Bet your little ones would like it. They have found ways to promote movies that is for sure. Rope in the little kids.

Smiley hope the job search is going well. Take care.

Well I am off to get ready for the day. Wishing everyone a spectacular day of fun and frollick. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today!
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday to Olivia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am on my computer which is going very very very slowly and keeps changing the size of the script!
> 
> Any way I have sorted out my knitting for France, I'm taking lots!!!
> It seems that the car will be full of baby clothes from DD to DS - I shall change my name to Wells (GET IT) Fargo.
> ...


You are going to have such fun. I bet you can't wait to see them all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I've finally caught up. I was offline for four days and I had half caught up yesterday when we had a visitor and I just got back on.
> 
> Tuesday was out with my Army ladies, and a slow shopping trip; Wednesday I took the boys to the local Airport to 'help' grandad and his friends getting ready for the Airshow. Then it was RBL meeting. I should have been home by about 5, but we went to the supermarket first. DH picked up what looked like a cosmetic bag, but when we opened it it had a little bit of money and several cards. No phone number, but a driving licence with an address the other side of Worthing. So we took it over there. Silly woman didn't even know she had dropped it. Ironically she had moved from Brighton, and had only had the new driving licence a week. She was one lucky lady.
> Thursday was a wonderful day. Took the boys, their Dad and his good lady to Southampton. Harley's school had picked 7 children from his class to visit the Titanic exhibition and he was bitterly disappointed not to be picked, so we took them there. He was so excited when he realised where he was. They were both well into it. We had lunch and DS and GF wanted to go to the Hall of Aviation - only 2 miles away. I grabbed a taxi! That was a big hit as well. A Sunderland boat plane took up most of the room. We went into it and pretended to be rich people from before the war. Then they were allowed to climb up into the flight deck. I declined. GF ended up sitting on top of the plane. Altogether everyone had a wonderful day, though the train journey home went a bit wrong.
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you. It sounds like you've been having a grand time of it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are so brave, not cancelling the WI when you are going away, I admire you no end for that!!


I agree!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> So,are you wanting to make another shawl right away, or do something else lacy first?. I have a book of lace patterns and it's easy enough to create a lace scarf by taking one of the patterns and adding a garter stitch edging. Let me know if you want some ideas. If you want to do another of Dee's shawls Pam has done a few and would probably be happy to suggest one. I have done Ashton and Alexandra. Alex comes in shawl and shawlette sizes.


Thank you, I have a skien of yarn left over from one I made so thought I would make a shawlette for my friend who is tiny. Thanks for your ideas xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purly. We've missed you. Glad no surgery needed at this time. Sorry about Miss Daisy's ear infection. Hope you are all feeling better today. Have a great time at your picnic with DSIL and DBIL. It sounds like fun!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are so brave, not cancelling the WI when you are going away, I admire you no end for that!!


Car is now packed and everything is done so WI tomorrow morning won't be a problem and it will keep Mr P away from me and fussing.

Going to spend this afternoon in the garden.

Saxy sounds like you've had great time, my gks go to the amusements at Littlehampton when they are at their other grandparents flat..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I've done the Edwina and the Tristano and am just about finished with the Elizabeth. I really have enjoyed doing each of them and would recommend any of them for you to take on next.


More great ideas I shall make a note of them thank you, hope you are having a good day. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> The name is Minister, actually! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Typos can get you into all sorts of trouble!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> More great ideas I shall make a note of them thank you, hope you are having a good day. Xx


Glad they helped. It's early yet here, but I see no reason for me to not have a good day.  I'm going to try to get some weeding done in my front flower beds. How is your back doing? Have they scheduled yourscan yet? I hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Car is now packed and everything is done so WI tomorrow morning won't be a problem and it will keep Mr P away from me and fussing.
> 
> Going to spend this afternoon in the garden.
> 
> Saxy sounds like you've had great time, my gks go to the amusements at Littlehampton when they are at their other grandparents flat..


The wristbands cost £20 a day each, or you can buy 10 to use over 12 months for £70! I paid £70 so that DIL can take them another 4 times. Bargain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The wristbands cost £20 a day each, or you can buy 10 to use over 12 months for £70! I paid £70 so that DIL can take them another 4 times. Bargain.


That's a really good bargain and think of all the fun times you have to look forward to!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm absolutely shattered. I still cant walk too far. Ive looked at tiles in about 6 stores and I still dont know what i want. I think I need a mortgage to pay for them. Theres a couple I quie like and a one I deffo like but it runs a bit expensive and I think it might just be over the top on design. Anyways I'm no further forward.

We went to dunelm mill and had lunch. A jcket potatoe side salad, filling of your own choice and a great big cream or cheesecake and a coffee for £6, cant complain on that can we? What have you all been doing? obtw I bought a pair of knitting needles......!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm absolutely shattered. I still cant walk too far. Ive looked at tiles in about 6 stores and I still dont know what i want. I think I need a mortgage to pay for them. Theres a couple I quie like and a one I deffo like but it runs a bit expensive and I think it might just be over the top on design. Anyways I'm no further forward.
> 
> We went to dunelm mill and had lunch. A jcket potatoe side salad, filling of your own choice and a great big cream or cheesecake and a coffee for £6, cant complain on that can we? What have you all been doing? obtw I bought a pair of knitting needles......!!!!


I love Dunelm Mill, in fact Chrissy and I are meeting at our local one for coffee soon, might have to make it lunch too at those prices!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good eveni from sunny Surrey. Planted out all my tomato plants, car is packed, wine is finishec and I've had a shower. All ready for tomorrom.
Susan, choosing tiles is nnot easy.
Londy, hope birthday lunch went ok.
just going to have some buttersvotch ice cream, my last for 10 da, ys :thumbdown: and then iam going to knit.
Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today!
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Happy Birthday Olivia!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni from sunny Surrey. Planted out all my tomato plants, car is packed, wine is finishec and I've had a shower. All ready for tomorrom.
> Susan, choosing tiles is nnot easy.
> Londy, hope birthday lunch went ok.
> just going to have some buttersvotch ice cream, my last for 10 da, ys :thumbdown: and then iam going to knit.
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Xxxx


I hope you enjoy your trip to France but you are going to have some serious withdrawals over the ice cream! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Been a quiet day waiting for Michaels mom to come and get him sometime today, don't get me wrong you all know he can stay but they did say they would pick him up today


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you enjoy your trip to France bt yuess ou are going to have some serious withdrawals over the ice cream! :-D[/
> 
> Thanks lisa, they do a rather nice caramel witb salt so I guess that will have to do. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you enjoy your trip to France bt yuess ou are going to have some serious withdrawals over the ice cream! :-D[/
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


Pizza Express is yummy! The cake looks great and Olivia looks adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni from sunny Surrey. Planted out all my tomato plants, car is packed, wine is finishec and I've had a shower. All ready for tomorrom.
> Susan, choosing tiles is nnot easy.
> Londy, hope birthday lunch went ok.
> just going to have some buttersvotch ice cream, my last for 10 da, ys :thumbdown: and then iam going to knit.
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Xxxx


I agree, Susan, with Purple about it not being easy to pick out tiles. It's tedious and time consuming and mind boggling.

Purple - have a wonderful trip. Love and hugs to you and Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Pizza Express is yummy! The cake looks great and Olivia looks adorable!


We didn't eat the cake as Liv has a 'Go Ape' party on Saturday and it will be needed for that, plus Pizza express do lovely desserts as you know!! Pam, it's strange but nice that you know exactly where we went tonight!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We didn't eat the cake as Liv has a 'Go Ape' party on Saturday and it will be needed for that, plus Pizza express do lovely desserts as you know!! Pam, it's strange but nice that you know exactly where we went tonight!!! xxx


Well, that makes sense. Yes, it is strange but really good that I can see in my mind exactly where you went. We ate there twice while in Sidcup and really enjoyed it.  xxxooo.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea, they seem to take you for granted anyway and it's more fun to knit things that you want to make! xxx


It's also nice to be able to knit on your own speed rather than having to get done for an order.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitti g this morning and then off we go. Think I've got everything,, well as long as I have my knitting. Will arrive at DSs late evening, but I hope to get on line there. Keep well and happy, missing you already. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitti g this morning and then off we go. Think I've got everything,, well as long as I have my knitting. Will arrive at DSs late evening, but I hope to get on line there. Keep well and happy, missing you already. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


Take care of yourself and have a great time! Talk soon, missing you too!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


Wonderful girl and cake. Londy, she is so much like you to look at in this photo. its really captured your likeness. Happy birthdy Livy. x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive jst written a long message and it all froze *****!!!! so...good morning all. love you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive jst written a long message and it all froze *****!!!! so...good morning all. love you!


Good morning Susan! Have sat here far too long and I must get up and go and do some work!! Have a good day, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny and sticky again.
The public transit strike did not occur so a lot less cars on the highway with me this morning. That's the good news.
Bad news, our hot water tank burst early Saturday morning, terrifying all the cats with the big bang and rush of water. The rental company couldn't get a same size tank to us until this morning. So we've been using a kettle to make hot water and using mum's boyfriends shower.
Weather-wise, it was a lovely weekend. The weeds were all pulled out of the lawn and we were able to sit outside and enjoy the weather. We had our first barbeque of the season. Mum likes the barbeque better than my smoker.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Susan! Have sat here far too long and I must get up and go and do some work!! Have a good day, lotsa love xxxxx


Don't work too hard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive jst written a long message and it all froze *****!!!! so...good morning all. love you!


My computer is displaying weirdly this morning. It hung up over the weekend and when I rebooted, this is what I got. There were a bunch of Windows updates that went through with the reboot so I'll have to try taking them off again and see if my computer returns to normal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitti g this morning and then off we go. Think I've got everything,, well as long as I have my knitting. Will arrive at DSs late evening, but I hope to get on line there. Keep well and happy, missing you already. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


Have a good trip


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's also nice to be able to knit on your own speed rather than having to get done for an order.


That's the only speed I can do these days. Some things get finished in a reasonable time and others.... I have a WIP bucket.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Susan, with Purple about it not being easy to pick out tiles. It's tedious and time consuming and mind boggling.
> 
> Purple - have a wonderful trip. Love and hugs to you and Mr P. xxxooo


I took us over a year to pick out the tiles for the kitchen. The tiles for the backsplash over the countertop were a lucky find, we weren't even looking for tiles at that time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


What a beautiful picture.
I won't tell M & D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm absolutely shattered. I still cant walk too far. Ive looked at tiles in about 6 stores and I still dont know what i want. I think I need a mortgage to pay for them. Theres a couple I quie like and a one I deffo like but it runs a bit expensive and I think it might just be over the top on design. Anyways I'm no further forward.
> 
> We went to dunelm mill and had lunch. A jcket potatoe side salad, filling of your own choice and a great big cream or cheesecake and a coffee for £6, cant complain on that can we? What have you all been doing? obtw I bought a pair of knitting needles......!!!!


You are only going to put the tiles in once so pick the ones that you want and don't worry about cost. Think how many years that the tiles will be lasting, and that makes them not that expensive really.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a sunny and warm Pa. Is to be 80 degrees F today. Are going up to Lake Chatauqua in NY state and picnic with DSIL and DBIL.Sould be a lovely day.
> 
> Have had a busy week. Have seen doctors re. thyroid. No surgery required at this time. Thank goodness. Had teeth cleaned at the dentist. Glad that is over, hate to go to the denist. Daisy doggy went to the vet for her annual shots and found out she had a bad ear infection. This visit cost almost $200.00 dollars. Going to look into doggy health insurance. Wow what a bill. They charge for every little thing.Plus her medicine cost the same as a human medicine.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you didn't need surgery. It was lovely weather for a picnic.

Our good vet that believed you shouldn't have to get a mortgage to pay vet bills has retired. The new one is running her office as a money making business. I no longer get a discount for bringing all the cats in at the same time. So I've started up with a new vet across town. He's just starting out so his prices (and appointment availability) are much better. We'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I've finally caught up. I was offline for four days and I had half caught up yesterday when we had a visitor and I just got back on.
> 
> Tuesday was out with my Army ladies, and a slow shopping trip; Wednesday I took the boys to the local Airport to 'help' grandad and his friends getting ready for the Airshow. Then it was RBL meeting. I should have been home by about 5, but we went to the supermarket first. DH picked up what looked like a cosmetic bag, but when we opened it it had a little bit of money and several cards. No phone number, but a driving licence with an address the other side of Worthing. So we took it over there. Silly woman didn't even know she had dropped it. Ironically she had moved from Brighton, and had only had the new driving licence a week. She was one lucky lady.
> Thursday was a wonderful day. Took the boys, their Dad and his good lady to Southampton. Harley's school had picked 7 children from his class to visit the Titanic exhibition and he was bitterly disappointed not to be picked, so we took them there. He was so excited when he realised where he was. They were both well into it. We had lunch and DS and GF wanted to go to the Hall of Aviation - only 2 miles away. I grabbed a taxi! That was a big hit as well. A Sunderland boat plane took up most of the room. We went into it and pretended to be rich people from before the war. Then they were allowed to climb up into the flight deck. I declined. GF ended up sitting on top of the plane. Altogether everyone had a wonderful day, though the train journey home went a bit wrong.
> ...


It was Armed Forces Day on Saturday. We didn't know that they were having "open houses" at the bases until it was too late to get to any of them.

I'd be exhausted too after that list of activities.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


I love the way they do that - simple to do but very effective. It is hard to get all the chocolate up though!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny and sticky again.
> The public transit strike did not occur so a lot less cars on the highway with me this morning. That's the good news.
> Bad news, our hot water tank burst early Saturday morning, terrifying all the cats with the big bang and rush of water. The rental company couldn't get a same size tank to us until this morning. So we've been using a kettle to make hot water and using mum's boyfriends shower.
> Weather-wise, it was a lovely weekend. The weeds were all pulled out of the lawn and we were able to sit outside and enjoy the weather. We had our first barbeque of the season. Mum likes the barbeque better than my smoker.


Did it make an awful lot of mess to clear up, or is it somewhere reasonably safe?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny and sticky again.
> The public transit strike did not occur so a lot less cars on the highway with me this morning. That's the good news.
> Bad news, our hot water tank burst early Saturday morning, terrifying all the cats with the big bang and rush of water. The rental company couldn't get a same size tank to us until this morning. So we've been using a kettle to make hot water and using mum's boyfriends shower.
> Weather-wise, it was a lovely weekend. The weeds were all pulled out of the lawn and we were able to sit outside and enjoy the weather. We had our first barbeque of the season. Mum likes the barbeque better than my smoker.


Oh dear, that sounds terrible, so sorry for all the mess, the scared fur-babies and the lack of hot water!!! Hope you get it fixed soon. Glad you had some lovely weather to compensate, it's been pretty good here most of the time and at least the garden loves it when it rains!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, my lovely Saxy, how are you today, recovered from half-term?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's the only speed I can do these days. Some things get finished in a reasonable time and others.... I have a WIP bucket.


I have a WIP wardrobe!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, my lovely Saxy, how are you today, recovered from half-term?!


Yes thanks. But now desperately trying to catch up with paperwork. Meeting tonight is prepared, but tomorrow I am off to the Chelsea Pensioners to watch the practice for Oak Apple Day, then have another meeting in the evening. I haven't even got my train ticket yet!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a WIP wardrobe!!!


Me too............ to be honest I have a wip life!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny and sticky again.
> The public transit strike did not occur so a lot less cars on the highway with me this morning. That's the good news.
> Bad news, our hot water tank burst early Saturday morning, terrifying all the cats with the big bang and rush of water. The rental company couldn't get a same size tank to us until this morning. So we've been using a kettle to make hot water and using mum's boyfriends shower.
> Weather-wise, it was a lovely weekend. The weeds were all pulled out of the lawn and we were able to sit outside and enjoy the weather. We had our first barbeque of the season. Mum likes the barbeque better than my smoker.


That is bad news about your hot water heater! I hope the mess it made wasn't too bad and that your cats have all recovered. Sounds like a great weekend otherwise.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Take care of yourself and have a great time! Talk soon, missing you too!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too............ to be honest I have a wip life!!!!!


Me, too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad they helped. It's early yet here, but I see no reason for me to not have a good day.  I'm going to try to get some weeding done in my front flower beds. How is your back doing? Have they scheduled yourscan yet? I hope you're having a wonderful day.


Hi Pam. Hope did have a good day. My back is still so painful, I have a MRI scan booked for the first week in July, I just have to wait. I am away for 2 weeks in a couple of weeks. My problem is I keep stumbling, twice over the weekend. Yesterday I fell & banged my head on the dishwasher and managed to tip a jug of milk all over me. This morning I have some great bruises & a sore head. I have Post Polio Syndrome which causes me mobility problems. I have to visit my dr for his on Wednesday, not that they can do anything for me. That's enough of my moans!
Still haven't decided on the shawl, maybe do the Ashton again I know I have enough for that. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I love Dunelm Mill, in fact Chrissy and I are meeting at our local one for coffee soon, might have to make it lunch too at those prices!!!!


Sounds a plan!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitti g this morning and then off we go. Think I've got everything,, well as long as I have my knitting. Will arrive at DSs late evening, but I hope to get on line there. Keep well and happy, missing you already. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxx


I hope you had a great journey, have a great time with the family. Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


Glad Liv had a good birthday, hope she has a good party at the weekend.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B. finished a lemon baby cardigan and only need the buttons on. finishing another baby cardigan on the needles. I think these will go to charity. None of us felt much in the mood todsay, we all felt lazy and mostly stuffed ourfaces with cheese scones and tea!!!! Dancing tonight.OMG I must round up some enthusasm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam. Hope did have a good day. My back is still so painful, I have a MRI scan booked for the first week in July, I just have to wait. I am away for 2 weeks in a couple of weeks. My problem is I keep stumbling, twice over the weekend. Yesterday I fell & banged my head on the dishwasher and managed to tip a jug of milk all over me. This morning I have some great bruises & a sore head. I have Post Polio Syndrome which causes me mobility problems. I have to visit my dr for his on Wednesday, not that they can do anything for me. That's enough of my moans!
> Still haven't decided on the shawl, maybe do the Ashton again I know I have enough for that. Xxxx


I'm sad when you fall over and for your condition. I moan, then hear you and people like you and it mkes me realise I have nothing to moan about. I think you are a nice person and its time we all had a meet up hahahah


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam. Hope did have a good day. My back is still so painful, I have a MRI scan booked for the first week in July, I just have to wait. I am away for 2 weeks in a couple of weeks. My problem is I keep stumbling, twice over the weekend. Yesterday I fell & banged my head on the dishwasher and managed to tip a jug of milk all over me. This morning I have some great bruises & a sore head. I have Post Polio Syndrome which causes me mobility problems. I have to visit my dr for his on Wednesday, not that they can do anything for me. That's enough of my moans!
> Still haven't decided on the shawl, maybe do the Ashton again I know I have enough for that. Xxxx


Chris, do be careful. I hate to think of you falling around like that and getting hurt. Surely there is something your Dr can do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam. Hope did have a good day. My back is still so painful, I have a MRI scan booked for the first week in July, I just have to wait. I am away for 2 weeks in a couple of weeks. My problem is I keep stumbling, twice over the weekend. Yesterday I fell & banged my head on the dishwasher and managed to tip a jug of milk all over me. This morning I have some great bruises & a sore head. I have Post Polio Syndrome which causes me mobility problems. I have to visit my dr for his on Wednesday, not that they can do anything for me. That's enough of my moans!
> Still haven't decided on the shawl, maybe do the Ashton again I know I have enough for that. Xxxx


Hi Chris. Glad you have an appointment scheduled for your MRI. Sorry it's not until next month. And I'm more than sorry you took that fall yesterday. That sounds painful. I really wish your doctor could help you out with the stumbling. I hope you're able to rest up a bit for a day or two.

I would probably go with the Ashton again since you know you have enough yarn for it. It's on my list to do.

I hope your day today is going well. It's still early here and the sun is shining. I've got a couple of errands to run and should do a bit of housework.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you Susan, Saxey & Miss Pam, you re all so kind, sorry I went on but sometimes it's good to say it how it is. I know that the falling about is part of the condition, I have meet others with the same condition so I know. I have not done much today but went up to DD to take cream up to GS1 who woke up this morning covered in Chicken Pox! We all thought he had had it when the babies had it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sad when you fall over and for your condition. I moan, then hear you and people like you and it mkes me realise I have nothing to moan about. I think you are a nice person and its time we all had a meet up hahahah


Thank you for being so kind! I think it would be great to meet up again, it's such a shame we all live so far apart. Hugs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Susan, Saxey & Miss Pam, you re all so kind, sorry I went on but sometimes it's good to say it how it is. I know that the falling about is part of the condition, I have meet others with the same condition so I know. I have not done much today but went up to DD to take cream up to GS1 who woke up this morning covered in Chicken Pox! We all thought he had had it when the babies had it.


contrary to popular belief you can get it again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for being so kind! I think it would be great to meet up again, it's such a shame we all live so far apart. Hugs.


not so far, and worth the travel!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> contrary to popular belief you can get it again.


Obviously! Just sent you a message


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Obviously! Just sent you a message


got it. Thanks. He shouldn't be very ill second time around.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you Susan, Saxey & Miss Pam, you re all so kind, sorry I went on but sometimes it's good to say it how it is. I know that the falling about is part of the condition, I have meet others with the same condition so I know. I have not done much today but went up to DD to take cream up to GS1 who woke up this morning covered in Chicken Pox! We all thought he had had it when the babies had it.


Poor GS1.....its better he has it now than later.....I can see some grandma cuddles coming on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im just hanging on to wait for Lynn to pick me up for dancing.....When I'm gone, then I'm not here! I'll be there! DS last seen going thro budapest!!!!!or istanbul, not too sure now what he said...Geography was never my strong point.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Im just hanging on to wait for Lynn to pick me up for dancing.....When I'm gone, then I'm not here! I'll be there! DS last seen going thro budapest!!!!!or istanbul, not too sure now what he said...Geography was never my strong point.


Well it's the same direction! Have a good dance.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Poor GS1.....its better he has it now than later.....I can see some grandma cuddles coming on.


I have to have him & his brother tomorrow so lots of cuddles. An early night for me tonight to give me energy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have him & his brother tomorrow so lots of cuddles. An early night for me tonight to give me energy!


Indeed! I hope you're not too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im just hanging on to wait for Lynn to pick me up for dancing.....When I'm gone, then I'm not here! I'll be there! DS last seen going thro budapest!!!!!or istanbul, not too sure now what he said...Geography was never my strong point.


Hope you had a good time. Your DS is quite the traveler!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening. had a busy and profitable day. Saw doctor and went to store where they had had great sales on the lovely expensive yarn and needles. I couldn't hold back and bought lots of stuff. Am a happy camper tonight.

Chrissy so sorry to hear you fell yesterday. Please be extra careful and hope the doctor can do sometime to help you. I am sorry to run, but have to do DH treatment and the doggy's treatment, plus my shot. Hope everyone is happy and healthy and that purple reached her destination safely. Hugs to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


That looks awesome, she is so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You are only going to put the tiles in once so pick the ones that you want and don't worry about cost. Think how many years that the tiles will be lasting, and that makes them not that expensive really.


That is a really good point I shall remember that myself I want a tiled backsplash so much easier to clean than the drywall that is there at the moment DH needs some convincing though


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is a really good point I shall remember that myself I want a tiled backsplash so much easier to clean than the drywall that is there at the moment DH needs some convincing though


 I wanted tiled back splash also but cant decide what i like in there.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jess thinks she has bronchitis so she is on her way to the hospital , the immediate care center wouldnt take her without an upfront payment ( a big one ) 

I will let ya'll know when i hear from her .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Im glad everyone liked the blankie for Michael  they are a cute and easy project to do ... 

I increased the size with the last few and even made a tiny baby doll size for Caleigh for when she is in the car seat . I am wondering what an adult sized one would look like so there is probably going to be one of those in the future LOL


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B. finished a lemon baby cardigan and only need the buttons on. finishing another baby cardigan on the needles. I think these will go to charity. None of us felt much in the mood todsay, we all felt lazy and mostly stuffed ourfaces with cheese scones and tea!!!! Dancing tonight.OMG I must round up some enthusasm.


 :lol: :lol: you are so funny!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have him & his brother tomorrow so lots of cuddles. An early night for me tonight to give me energy!


I hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


How lovely! I love the dogwood trees they are so pretty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess thinks she has bronchitis so she is on her way to the hospital , the immediate care center wouldnt take her without an upfront payment ( a big one )
> 
> I will let ya'll know when i hear from her .


Ok thank you! I hope she is ok!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Im glad everyone liked the blankie for Michael  they are a cute and easy project to do ...
> 
> I increased the size with the last few and even made a tiny baby doll size for Caleigh for when she is in the car seat . I am wondering what an adult sized one would look like so there is probably going to be one of those in the future LOL


I want an adult size and no I don't want to make it!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

haha but you know how to make it dont you !!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It is hot in my room i think we are going to have to install a small a/c unit like Mom and Dad use to have in thier room ... Id put it right over the bed if i could !


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had so much fun today went to Michaels big sisters talent show today and she did really good her and her friend sang "Let it go" from that little movie Frozen, don't know if you've heard it or not without the music, it was cute and I got a real kick out of some of the other kids even though I didn't have a clue who they where.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> haha but you know how to make it dont you !!


Uuhhm yes but my sewing machine won't cooperate and you know how I feel about sewing :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is hot in my room i think we are going to have to install a small a/c unit like Mom and Dad use to have in thier room ... Id put it right over the bed if i could !


You know the one that I use in the living room can have a small hole cut just for the hose you don't need a window and then you just cap it in the winter....well normal people would you would probably use it all winter :shock:....Oh and you are crazy I would freeze to death it's cold in here right now...bbbrrrrrr..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I think it would be cute to make some lap-ghans for everyone for Christmas and put their initials on it in embroidery in the center  I will just have to play with the sizes lol


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I think it would be cute to make some lap-ghans for everyone for Christmas and put their initials on it in embroidery in the center  I will just have to play with the sizes lol


Yeah that would be cute, for you to make.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You know the one that I use in the living room can have a small hole cut just for the hose you don't need a window and then you just cap it in the winter....well normal people would you would probably use it all winter :shock:....Oh and you are crazy I would freeze to death it's cold in here right now...bbbrrrrrr..


Its 72 degrees in my room and i feel like im melting


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yeah that would be cute, for you to make.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your so cute sis  
And i would make you one any way you want it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Its 72 degrees in my room and i feel like im melting


That's the temperature it is in my house and I am freezing!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Your so cute sis
> And i would make you one any way you want it


As long as it is some version of green :thumbup: I would let you make it!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> As long as it is some version of green :thumbup: I would let you make it!!!


Well thanks sis for letting me make it lol

By the way the ladybug one for Caleigh worked its soft and fuzzy on one side and flannel on the other  and its pretty big ! I love it , i could snuggle under it ... but i would die from the heat !!!

your day will come sis , since the hysterectomy i am always on fire ... menopause will get ya and you wont be freezing all the time .... talk to me about the temperature then HAHA


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well thanks sis for letting me make it lol
> 
> By the way the ladybug one for Caleigh worked its soft and fuzzy on one side and flannel on the other  and its pretty big ! I love it , i could snuggle under it ... but i would die from the heat !!!
> 
> your day will come sis , since the hysterectomy i am always on fire ... menopause will get ya and you wont be freezing all the time .... talk to me about the temperature then HAHA


I do have my moments just not that many of them and I want to see the lady bug one bring it Friday!!!

Oh and your welcome


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I gotta go for now , i am going to do a little dusting and then work on that little side project sweater or marlas monkey hat lol 

Love ya 

TTYL everyone else  
Love ya'll too  XOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I do have my moments just not that many of them and I want to see the lady bug one bring it Friday!!!
> 
> Oh and your welcome


I will .... Your gonna love it ! Ava's will be like it but with darker colors .


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I gotta go for now , i am going to do a little dusting and then work on that little side project sweater or marlas monkey hat lol
> 
> Love ya
> 
> ...


Ok let me know how Jess is Love ya too!!

Love and hugs everyone 
Hope Purple made it safely to her DS's
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I will .... Your gonna love it ! Ava's will be like it but with darker colors .


I didn't know you where making Ava one that is so cool!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's good news.


Happy to hear this!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go. I've had all the windows open while I was on here and the house feels less sticky (and I feel less cranky too)
> Everyone have a great day.


About 7 am I took the dog out and there was a deer..big one outside the fence. It kicked up its heels and went down a ravine. I'm still excited! I'm a city girl so deer are amazing to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a typical day out with me, :lol: :lol: :roll: Lovely that I featured in your dream though and that it was a good one. Love you xxxxxxx


Maybe you weren't on the wrong side of the street.maybe you were in America I rarely remember what I dream.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jess has a sinus & upper respiratory infection and Bronchitis... so she is going to be okay just all sickly ickly for awhile  her allergies got worked up and then just got carried away and got the best of her .

Hope you are all well , time to go nighty night  
Love and hugs XOXOXO


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


Such a lovely picture Pam.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Chris I hope your GS feels better soon. And you take care of your self too.

Susan how did the dancing go?

Linky I hope Jess is feeling better soon also.

Purple I hope you traveled safely and you are now enjoying lots of cuddles with the GSs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess thinks she has bronchitis so she is on her way to the hospital , the immediate care center wouldnt take her without an upfront payment ( a big one )
> 
> I will let ya'll know when i hear from her .


Fingers crossed for her. You make me so grateful for our NHS, which we tend to take for granted as it has been there most our lives.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


So pretty! I have often wondered what a dogwood looks like. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Jess has a sinus & upper respiratory infection and Bronchitis... so she is going to be okay just all sickly ickly for awhile  her allergies got worked up and then just got carried away and got the best of her .
> 
> Hope you are all well , time to go nighty night
> Love and hugs XOXOXO


Hope Jess feels better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of our cats loves yogurt. If you are eating yogurt, he parks himself on or near you, and keeps patting you gently with his paw until you give him some.


Motley always shared mine when I had it for breakfast. same thing with the law to be sure I knew she was there and waiting....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Fingers crossed for her. You make me so grateful for our NHS, which we tend to take for granted as it has been there most our lives.


I agree with Saxey, we are so lucky with our health service.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My computer freezes, then I get a popup that explorer has stopped working do I want to reload.
> It's my McAfee that is causing the problems. The ads on KP are active and have scripts now. I put the popup blocker on, but something is still trying to run in the background and McAfee stops everything trying to get rid of it.


I'm having the same issue. Do you think another software might work better? I think I need a thorough scrubbing, but don't really know how to do it. hate the new mail on Yahoo and have to figure out how to change that as well... I like them as my home page, bit not the new format for mail. I keep deleting things I don't want to because it is slow and the little trash icon doesn't show up quick enough.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darn computer is so slow, I've done a triple entry. Guess I will take the space to say SORRY I have been missing in action for so long. That isn't going to change any time soon. Things are coming to a head with mom and I have been spending a lot of time looking at residences without her knowledge. Brother finally had "the talk" with her this last week-end and she is thinking things over but won't even go visit the retirement communities at this point. (He has been down a couple days each of the last three weeks, sometimes staying with me unbeknownst to her. I am so far behind with my own things, I may never get caught up.)

Mom is getting rather frail and I don't think she can always work microwave so she is not eating much and sleeping a lot. She also doesn't get dressed or remember where her underwear and such are located. The phone may be too much for her, as she is not calling. She also is not always answering her phone. She is having trouble with speech and completing a thought or sentence. Needless to say, I am in a constant state of anxiety and that is not playing well with my mind or body!!!!!

Lots of other news as well but I need to try and get to sleep. it is 4:30 and I need to get some rest.

hate that I have missed so much going on here but no way can I go back and read a month's worth of posts. 

loved the Kaffe Fassett pictures I saw... But know I missed many, as well as all the work that you all have been showing. missed some pretty big events too.... I have has you all in my thoughts and been wishing good things for you all. hope I can get back to some sort of normal and not be a stranger....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rachel now has a job as a hostess at a nice little bistro. We will have an open house for her Sunday and then she will graduate the following Thurs. evening. Hectic, hectic time. 

Livey has managed to hurt her foot again, but is forging ahead and practicing for beach volleyball and the upcoming Nationals in Minneapolis. I really want to go but it is all week long and don't know if I can work that out. Soon after that, she and the rest of her family will head off to Germany and a whirlwind tour of some of Europe... I think France is on the list.... Not sure what all they will be able to fit in around the tournament there....

really have to go to sleep. 

Hope to at least keep up with reading, even if I don't post much. Hugs to all.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. It's very grey & miserable here but at least it's not cold. I am WI my GSs, big one is covered in spots, quite fed up not being at school. We have the play-dough out but I think I may have my IPad snatched at any minute!
I am better today but keep finding more bruises in strange places! 
Have a good day everyone whatever you are doing. Hope Purple got to her DSs ok. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Pam. Hope did have a good day. My back is still so painful, I have a MRI scan booked for the first week in July, I just have to wait. I am away for 2 weeks in a couple of weeks. My problem is I keep stumbling, twice over the weekend. Yesterday I fell & banged my head on the dishwasher and managed to tip a jug of milk all over me. This morning I have some great bruises & a sore head. I have Post Polio Syndrome which causes me mobility problems. I have to visit my dr for his on Wednesday, not that they can do anything for me. That's enough of my moans!
> Still haven't decided on the shawl, maybe do the Ashton again I know I have enough for that. Xxxx


Oh Chrissy, so sorry for your stumbling, I know it's hard to use your stick in the house but maybe just for a little while? Sorry your back is still so bad too, if the MRI finds anything, I hope it's quick, easy and painless to put it right!!! Hang in there kid and get stuck into your shawl, I hope it keeps your mind off things for a while! See you soon? xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


Wow, that's really pretty, hope the wind doesn't blow all the blossom off!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jess thinks she has bronchitis so she is on her way to the hospital , the immediate care center wouldnt take her without an upfront payment ( a big one )
> 
> I will let ya'll know when i hear from her .


HI Linky, sorry to hear Jess is poorly, is she a bit run down, do you think? Hopefully, a dose of antibiotics should sort her out, love to you both xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> It is hot in my room i think we are going to have to install a small a/c unit like Mom and Dad use to have in thier room ... Id put it right over the bed if i could !


Get Dh to make one like the bucket one you posted on FB, if it works, I might make one!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well thanks sis for letting me make it lol
> 
> By the way the ladybug one for Caleigh worked its soft and fuzzy on one side and flannel on the other  and its pretty big ! I love it , i could snuggle under it ... but i would die from the heat !!!
> 
> your day will come sis , since the hysterectomy i am always on fire ... menopause will get ya and you wont be freezing all the time .... talk to me about the temperature then HAHA


Amen to that dear!  (that's me, burning up!)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


How beasutiful to see that when ypu wake on a morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


Just saw Charlotte's coat of many colors. WOW!!!! Such fun and sure to be show stopped wherever she goes......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Maybe you weren't on the wrong side of the street.maybe you were in America I rarely remember what I dream.


Haha, you could be right Polly, Susan is going to FL soon and Purple and I to the NW USA & Canada in September so it's bound to be on her mind!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Fingers crossed for her. You make me so grateful for our NHS, which we tend to take for granted as it has been there most our lives.


Yes, with all its faults, I wouldn't be without it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm having the same issue. Do you think another software might work better? I think I need a thorough scrubbing, but don't really know how to do it. hate the new mail on Yahoo and have to figure out how to change that as well... I like them as my home page, bit not the new format for mail. I keep deleting things I don't want to because it is slow and the little trash icon doesn't show up quick enough.....


I also feel my laptop needs some sort of de-bugging, it's slow and I lose Internet Explorer about ten times a day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> darn computer is so slow, I've done a triple entry. Guess I will take the space to say SORRY I have been missing in action for so long. That isn't going to change any time soon. Things are coming to a head with mom and I have been spending a lot of time looking at residences without her knowledge. Brother finally had "the talk" with her this last week-end and she is thinking things over but won't even go visit the retirement communities at this point. (He has been down a couple days each of the last three weeks, sometimes staying with me unbeknownst to her. I am so far behind with my own things, I may never get caught up.)
> 
> Mom is getting rather frail and I don't think she can always work microwave so she is not eating much and sleeping a lot. She also doesn't get dressed or remember where her underwear and such are located. The phone may be too much for her, as she is not calling. She also is not always answering her phone. She is having trouble with speech and completing a thought or sentence. Needless to say, I am in a constant state of anxiety and that is not playing well with my mind or body!!!!!
> 
> ...


Brief and infrequent though it may be, it's always lovely to see my Prom Queen's avatar appear! In my thoughts dear, be strong xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no! Mr. Ric is that way with me about helping out on the computer and it drives me nuts! He cusses and swears all the time he's trying to do whatever it is that he thinks needs doing.
> 
> I have learned to go far, far away in another part of the house when he's tackling those kinds of things.


Mine doesn't download anything to avoid viruses, but still. Manages to have trouble doing some of the simplest things. He can work his architectural software, but is all thumbs at anything else and won't listen to a thing I say. I think it is the nature of the beast!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rachel now has a job as a hostess at a nice little bistro. We will have an open house for her Sunday and then she will graduate the following Thurs. evening. Hectic, hectic time.
> 
> Livey has managed to hurt her foot again, but is forging ahead and practicing for beach volleyball and the upcoming Nationals in Minneapolis. I really want to go but it is all week long and don't know if I can work that out. Soon after that, she and the rest of her family will head off to Germany and a whirlwind tour of some of Europe... I think France is on the list.... Not sure what all they will be able to fit in around the tournament there....
> 
> ...


You are awful time at the moment. Dont worry about us we understand. We love you and here for you whenever. thats what friends do. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It looks like DH will be helping DS again tomorrow. DS has been to the hospital to get his blood test before he he gets the injection in his back, next week. We all want him to have the op but its up to him. He might have to go to Turkey next week with work.


Hope the shot will give him lots of relief. I am sure he is like most men and just doesn't think he can be out do commission for the time needed for surgery. It is a shame though, because it would probably be a more thorough fix and well worth the aggravation.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, its raining again. We certainly havent had a Spring here up North. I dread to think whay the summer is going to be like. I'm off to ovr 60's today and I'll take my knitting. Had a text from Purple and she is fine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morni g from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Must plant out my tomatoes today. Nearly sorted for France. Decided I need a new laptop, but will wait until after my holiday. Hope everyone has a good week end.


Me too... Just don't know what I want or now to get everything off of this one.

Hope you have a fabulous holiday. How long will you be gone?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be again!!!!!! Ive finished the back of the aran I'm doing and its massive, mind you she is a very large lady. and also a lovely one.
> 
> Ive just had a lovely bath and decided to cut my fringe because I couldnt see out of it....While doing that I've cut a piece of my long hair off. Not that anybody will notice, but next time I'll have to be more careful. I've spoken to Saxy and Londy today so its been a lovely day.
> 
> Its beautiful outside, I've been having coffee out the back and watching the birds. hope you've all had as good a day as me.


I've finally made it to a new hairdresser and had my hair highlighted and cut short as can be... No curling, no product, just wash and wear. It will be wonderful for the summer. (I am always tempted to cut my fringe, as I like it really short so as not to be seen when I'm doing handwork.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone , hope you have all had a good day. I want to ask for knitting advice. I have finished knitting my Ashton shawl and really pleased with my first attempt. I really want to make another one for one of my friends who loves shawls, I thought I would make it and give it to her for Christmas. I have quite a few WIP s. at the moment but I want to do some more lace. Ideas please, I loved the Dee O'Keefe patterns. Many thanks. Xxx


You can't go wrong with ANY of her patterns. They are so well written. I'm trying to decide which one to do next myself!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Wow! I've finally caught up. I was offline for four days and I had half caught up yesterday when we had a visitor and I just got back on.
> 
> Tuesday was out with my Army ladies, and a slow shopping trip; Wednesday I took the boys to the local Airport to 'help' grandad and his friends getting ready for the Airshow. Then it was RBL meeting. I should have been home by about 5, but we went to the supermarket first. DH picked up what looked like a cosmetic bag, but when we opened it it had a little bit of money and several cards. No phone number, but a driving licence with an address the other side of Worthing. So we took it over there. Silly woman didn't even know she had dropped it. Ironically she had moved from Brighton, and had only had the new driving licence a week. She was one lucky lady.
> Thursday was a wonderful day. Took the boys, their Dad and his good lady to Southampton. Harley's school had picked 7 children from his class to visit the Titanic exhibition and he was bitterly disappointed not to be picked, so we took them there. He was so excited when he realised where he was. They were both well into it. We had lunch and DS and GF wanted to go to the Hall of Aviation - only 2 miles away. I grabbed a taxi! That was a big hit as well. A Sunderland boat plane took up most of the room. We went into it and pretended to be rich people from before the war. Then they were allowed to climb up into the flight deck. I declined. GF ended up sitting on top of the plane. Altogether everyone had a wonderful day, though the train journey home went a bit wrong.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful way to spend some time with the kids. I love the idea of a "no rules" day. You sure have been busy...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really nice meal at Pizza Express and I think Liv really enjoyed her birthday. It's against the rules so don't tell her M & D but this is what they did to the cake we took in for her!


Love the cake and she is such a pretty girl..... Happy Birthday, just a little late....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 12'C (54'F) and sunny and sticky again.
> The public transit strike did not occur so a lot less cars on the highway with me this morning. That's the good news.
> Bad news, our hot water tank burst early Saturday morning, terrifying all the cats with the big bang and rush of water. The rental company couldn't get a same size tank to us until this morning. So we've been using a kettle to make hot water and using mum's boyfriends shower.
> Weather-wise, it was a lovely weekend. The weeds were all pulled out of the lawn and we were able to sit outside and enjoy the weather. We had our first barbeque of the season. Mum likes the barbeque better than my smoker.


So sorry to hear about the water tank. You rent it? We have had to replace ours a couple of times. I guess we should flush it occasionally. But that is such a mess, even if it is in the garage.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies. Just wanted to share a photo of my pink dogwood tree. It's really lovely right now. It's been a wonderful spring day here today.


So pretty. We don't have them here, but loved them when we were up north. DD is still talking about heading your way one of these days. Actually, DH and I have considered it ourselves..... I am getting rally tired of the hot weather and it is already getting up into the 90 range. Spring lasts for all of a week.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 15'C (55'F) It's raining and I'm late. I'm getting really bad with the alarm clock. It goes off and I turn it off. It the kid in my court ever fixes the muffler on his truck, I'll be sleeping the morning away.
We got a new water tank and it's HUGE. We could have showers all morning long, do laundry all afternoon and run the dishwasher all night and still have hot water left over. The cats are still tip-toeing around the tank but they'll forget soon.
I had to detour on the way home last night. The highway was closed because a tour bus from Australia had caught fire and had burned so badly that the pavement has to be replaced. No one was hurt. The tourists dragged their luggage to the service centre that was nearby. The bus had blown a tire and was trying to make it to the service centre on the rim. Apparently sparks from the rim set the bus on fire. Guess that was a mistake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. We don't have them here, but loved them when we were up north. DD is still talking about heading your way one of these days. Actually, DH and I have considered it ourselves..... I am getting rally tired of the hot weather and it is already getting up into the 90 range. Spring lasts for all of a week.


It sounds like you are due for a vacation. It's good that one of your brothers is starting to get more involved.
Does Texas have some elevation? Anything available higher up?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You can't go wrong with ANY of her patterns. They are so well written. I'm trying to decide which one to do next myself!


I have only done the Ashton myself. I don't have a lot of smaller gauge yarn. Maybe when Londy and Purple are here, they help me pick out some nice yarn when we hunt out the yarn stores. (Not so many to choose from in Toronto)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Welcome back Jynx.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like you are due for a vacation. It's good that one of your brothers is starting to get more involved.
> Does Texas have some elevation? Anything available higher up?


Not really.... Nothing like the land we had in Colorado. That was about 7,000 to 8,000 above sea level. I just don't function well in the heat any more and I do love the mountains, or at least some thick treed areas...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have only done the Ashton myself. I don't have a lot of smaller gauge yarn. Maybe when Londy and Purple are here, they help me pick out some nice yarn when we hunt out the yarn stores. (Not so many to choose from in Toronto)


I did the Ashton in a larger yarn and really liked it. If you use the correct needle size, any yarn can make a nice lace..... And finish a lot quicker than the little yarns... But I do like to have some of each.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is almost 6 and I still haven't been to bed. Guess I had better head that way. I have a feeling I won't make Sit and Stitch today, which is OK since BF is in New York. I think I am just dressing seeing mom today.... Now awful is that??????

I did finally call the eye Dr. For our annual check-up. Can't get in until July 3, since he is going on vacation, but he did see me for the goofy eye I've had for the last couple of months. Nothing bad, just kind of glued shut in the morning. Well, I apparently have dry eye and have to do antibiotic drops, regular drops, warm compresses, eyelid scrubs and an ointment at night. It does seem to help, but seems to take half the morning. Right now, they are really scratchy so a little sleep is in order.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris, can you use a walker at home? it would be easier to grab than your cane if you started to tumble. in,now you don't need it to walk, but maybe to have nearby when standing in kitchen and the like..... Sure hope the MRI shows the problem and a quick fix for your back.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a lovely day up inLondon with Jill. Up to London Bridge by train, coffee at Hayes Wharf, near HMS Belfast, walked through Borough Market, enjoying a few samples on the way. Walked as far as the Festival Hall, 1000s of people everywhere and all restaurant full, walked back to Doggett's Coat and Badge pub, by Blackfriars Bridge, had a nice mixed starter platter between us and a glass of Rose. Crossed over the bridge and walked as far as the Embankment Station then got a boat down to Greenwich and a bus home, lovely!!


That sounds like a very long walk, but sounds wonderful :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My cat goes made for yoghourt - even flavoured ones.


My dogs love yoghurt - any type I feel like getting, they want some also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How are you getting on with the Holden? I think that one is really pretty! The Begonia Swirl isn't too hard, I only have another 14 rows to do and it is in something like 2 ply but it will not beat me. The annoying thing is that you can't really see how they are progressing until they are off the needles. Itching to start the next one though!!!


I have started the Aeolian shawl, but haven't got very far yet - needed to make some things for the GD's. Will get to work on it again soon :thumbup: it doesn't seem to hard to do ............ YET!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone, have just caught up again, Binky hope your tummy has settled my now, I hate that awful feeling of uncertainty! It's a beautiful day here and the bedding is all out on the line and I have done a little bit of weeding. In a while we will go grocery shopping and then we have to get ready for Olivia's birthday meal as she is 7 today!
> Lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


Winter has hit here, we have had about 4, or 5, days of heavy rain at night and intermittent rain through the day - I want the temperature to get just a little warmer :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPP BIRTHDAY OLIVA, remember on your birthday you can do what you like!!!!


Happy belated birthday for Olivia


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. It rained during the night and is muggy outside.Shot has made me feel ill as usual. Nothing much planned for today. Going to look at my patterns and try to match them up with all the yarns I bought yesterday.

Jynx so good to see you back with us. You do need your sleep dear girl, but know how it is when you have so much on your mind. Hope things work out well for your Mom and soon.

Pam lovely pic of your Dogwood tree. Haven't seen one in a long time and they are so pretty.

Purple know you are enjoyig time with your family.

Londy Wish I could have gone to London with you, although I don't think I can walk so far as you did. You ladies have so many places that you go for family fun or adult enjoyment.I will make it to London eventually, as I want to enjoy all the sights and sounds you talk about.

Chrissy I feel so sorry for the little grandson with the Chicken Pox. Perhaps his titer was low and that is why he got them for the second time. Jynx's suggestion of using a walker in your home sounds good. Be careful.

Saxy your week of spending time with your loved ones sounded great. I am looking foward to doing the same with my family when they arrive this month.

GS take your time deciding over what tiles you would like. You will have them up for a long time, so get what you like and the cost will be secondary to your enjoyment of what you put up.How was the dancing????

Lifeline, how is the chair working out for J???? You got a wonderful bargain on it. How are you doing dear. Just a little more time andvacation will be here. yea!!!!

Linky your blanket is great. Know Micheal will love it, so soft and cuddly. Tell Jess I hope she feels good soon.

Binky How are you doing???Your weather sounds like ours, hot one day, riney then cool and then repeating weather patterns. Have had a/c on and off depending.

Xiang we don't have kitties any more but Daisy our dog loves yogurt, actually any people food she can manage to scout out. She is not particular. Know you must be busy with all your projects you ar working on. How is your winter going so far?????

Polly What a lovely surprise to see a deer in your back yard, they are skittish creatures though.Perhaps you will have some families of deer show up. We did in the one place we lived. They would come to the salt licks we placed outside. It was so lovely to see the baby fawns.

Need to get ready to take DH to dialysis. Lots of hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's really pretty, hope the wind doesn't blow all the blossom off!!


Oh, it will eventually. The blossoms only last a couple of weeks or so and then it's just the lovely green leaves until fall when they turn red before falling off.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. We don't have them here, but loved them when we were up north. DD is still talking about heading your way one of these days. Actually, DH and I have considered it ourselves..... I am getting rally tired of the hot weather and it is already getting up into the 90 range. Spring lasts for all of a week.


I saw that your temps were going up. Ours here are good most of the time in the spring and summer months. I love a good 75F day with a breeze.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am EST and 15'C (55'F) It's raining and I'm late. I'm getting really bad with the alarm clock. It goes off and I turn it off. It the kid in my court ever fixes the muffler on his truck, I'll be sleeping the morning away.
> We got a new water tank and it's HUGE. We could have showers all morning long, do laundry all afternoon and run the dishwasher all night and still have hot water left over. The cats are still tip-toeing around the tank but they'll forget soon.
> I had to detour on the way home last night. The highway was closed because a tour bus from Australia had caught fire and had burned so badly that the pavement has to be replaced. No one was hurt. The tourists dragged their luggage to the service centre that was nearby. The bus had blown a tire and was trying to make it to the service centre on the rim. Apparently sparks from the rim set the bus on fire. Guess that was a mistake.


Hmmm, would seem so!! Glad no-one was injured, that would have been terrible.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have only done the Ashton myself. I don't have a lot of smaller gauge yarn. Maybe when Londy and Purple are here, they help me pick out some nice yarn when we hunt out the yarn stores. (Not so many to choose from in Toronto)


I think I can speak for Mrs P and say we will both_definitely_ be up for that!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Winter has hit here, we have had about 4, or 5, days of heavy rain at night and intermittent rain through the day - I want the temperature to get just a little warmer :-(


Oh, come on Judi, you had months of sizzle, enjoy the 'freshness!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> darn computer is so slow, I've done a triple entry. Guess I will take the space to say SORRY I have been missing in action for so long. That isn't going to change any time soon. Things are coming to a head with mom and I have been spending a lot of time looking at residences without her knowledge. Brother finally had "the talk" with her this last week-end and she is thinking things over but won't even go visit the retirement communities at this point. (He has been down a couple days each of the last three weeks, sometimes staying with me unbeknownst to her. I am so far behind with my own things, I may never get caught up.)
> 
> Mom is getting rather frail and I don't think she can always work microwave so she is not eating much and sleeping a lot. She also doesn't get dressed or remember where her underwear and such are located. The phone may be too much for her, as she is not calling. She also is not always answering her phone. She is having trouble with speech and completing a thought or sentence. Needless to say, I am in a constant state of anxiety and that is not playing well with my mind or body!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jinx. Glad to see you on here again, missed you. So sorry you are still having problems with arrangements for your mum. At least your DB is helping at last. Looking forward to hearing your news. Love.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.

We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.

Lyam has grown so much and is gorgeous, we are seeing Cameron tomorrow. 

Jynx noticed you had pop in, sending you lots of love

in fact lots of love you you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


Hi love, so good to hear you arrived safely and are having fun in the sun!!! Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi love, so good to hear you arrived safely and are having fun in the sun!!! Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxx


Boxof rose is in the fridge and I just had to have a taste at lunch time
But managing to do some knitting with the help of 2 german shepherd dogs :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pretty! I have often wondered what a dogwood looks like. X


We have 2 little ones in our garden but nothing as beautiful as Pams.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine doesn't download anything to avoid viruses, but still. Manages to have trouble doing some of the simplest things. He can work his architectural software, but is all thumbs at anything else and won't listen to a thing I say. I think it is the nature of the beast!


It's also a man thing! My DH uses the computer at work for the design work he does, he's really amazing what he does. But you should see him on the Internet, it's painful to watch!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I have only done the Ashton myself. I don't have a lot of smaller gauge yarn. Maybe when Londy and Purple are here, they help me pick out some nice yarn when we hunt out the yarn stores. (Not so many to choose from in Toronto)


I've only visited one yarn shop with the girls but trust me, they know how to look at yarn, you will have a great time! I was pushed towards the fine yarn and I have discovered I LOVE knitting lace.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


Yeh! Pink wool at the ready Grandma! So pleased you arrived safely & meeting up with your boys, don't get tired out giving all those cuddles! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the baby girl news. Don't have to tell you and Mr P to enjoy yourselves as I'm sure you both are! Lots of love and hugs back to you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have 2 little ones in our garden but nothing as beautiful as Pams.


But, your entire garden is so much more beautiful than mine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> But, your entire garden is so much more beautiful than mine!


But you dogwood is so much bigger :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yeh! Pink wool at the ready Grandma! So pleased you arrived safely & meeting up with your boys, don't get tired out giving all those cuddles! Xx


Having a rest on bed wigh one of the cats.x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Having a rest on bed wigh one of the cats.x


That sounds a very sensible thing to be doing! I can't wait until my holiday, only 12 days to go.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So pretty. We don't have them here, but loved them when we were up north. DD is still talking about heading your way one of these days. Actually, DH and I have considered it ourselves..... I am getting rally tired of the hot weather and it is already getting up into the 90 range. Spring lasts for all of a week.


I know I wish spring would last all spring before hitting the 90's we have had a few of those but we are mostly hanging out in the 80's which is still high for "spring". Glad to see you back here you have been missed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I saw that your temps were going up. Ours here are good most of the time in the spring and summer months. I love a good 75F day with a breeze.


Isn't that the perfect temperature!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've got new shoes......!!!! The buckle on the ankle is giving me some grief at he moment but ain't they purdy?!!!


Put a strip of duck tape inside behind the buckle. It will cushion between the buckle and your foot. I love those shoes! Would a heel pad raise your foot a bit to avoid the back of the show being iyour foot would be a bit higher? Here they sell them with Dr.Sholes shoe liners.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


That is awesome congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sitting outside on my deck and enjoying the quiet as the kids uncle took the to see there great aunt, going to knit for a bit and then go vacuum the floors and switch out the laundry, already dusted so that is done yay!

Enjoy the rest of your day wherever you are!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can see again I just wont have the reversal drops anymore they had a bad effect on me, I know they want them to take geometry next year and I really don't want them to and they have to take 3 electives which means a foreign language, I picked Spanish since I have some history with it and I think they will be fine(DS wanted Japanese I really don't think so) :-D


Back when I took it...dinosaur days geometry was fun and easy but trigonometry the next year was said to be aweful. I didn't take it. Good luck.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sitting outside on my deck and enjoying the quiet as the kids uncle took the to see there great aunt, going to knit for a bit and then go vacuum the floors and switch out the laundry, already dusted so that is done yay!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day wherever you are!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sounds lovely.. love and hugs back to you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But you dogwood is so much bigger :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Isn't that the perfect temperature!


It is!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to the over 60's and won £21....thats in my little purse ready for our next KP meet. Theno not only money but a jar of marmalade and a pkt of custard creames. Then we went grocery shopping, dont you just hate it,and now I'm settling down to catch up.

I delivered the school cardigan today and they put it on her and she looks lovely in it. Sheila never mentioned another order so I didnt have to say no.

have just spoken to DIL and said we'd see them tomorrow and pick the boys up from school. It MIGHT be the last pick up for GS1 as he leaves on Friday and only goes back for his exams. He migh not want grandma and grandad waiting for him outside the college, hahaah anyway its nearer to their house than the school is. 

What have you all been doing?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But you dogwood is so much bigger :thumbup:


Who's omparing sizes? :roll: its a long time since Ive done that


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> darn computer is so slow, I've done a triple entry. Guess I will take the space to say SORRY I have been missing in action for so long. That isn't going to change any time soon. Things are coming to a head with mom and I have been spending a lot of time looking at residences without her knowledge. Brother finally had "the talk" with her this last week-end and she is thinking things over but won't even go visit the retirement communities at this point. (He has been down a couple days each of the last three weeks, sometimes staying with me unbeknownst to her. I am so far behind with my own things, I may never get caught up.)
> 
> Mom is getting rather frail and I don't think she can always work microwave so she is not eating much and sleeping a lot. She also doesn't get dressed or remember where her underwear and such are located. The phone may be too much for her, as she is not calling. She also is not always answering her phone. She is having trouble with speech and completing a thought or sentence. Needless to say, I am in a constant state of anxiety and that is not playing well with my mind or body!!!!!
> 
> ...


Whenever you're ready, we'll be waiting. love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I also feel my laptop needs some sort of de-bugging, it's slow and I lose Internet Explorer about ten times a day!!


Mine was like that but my computer geek son 'cleaned' it for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to the over 60's and won £21....thats in my little purse ready for our next KP meet. Theno not only money but a jar of marmalade and a pkt of custard creames. Then we went grocery shopping, dont you just hate it,and now I'm settling down to catch up.
> 
> I delivered the school cardigan today and they put it on her and she looks lovely in it. Sheila never mentioned another order so I didnt have to say no.
> 
> ...


Well done, Susan! 
:thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Boxof rose is in the fridge and I just had to have a taste at lunch time
> But managing to do some knitting with the help of 2 german shepherd dogs :thumbup:


Are they holding the yarn for you?!! :lol: I could just fancy a glass of wine now!! I am getting on with my Begonia Swirl Shawl indoors and making a quilt with cute dragons on for Jake in my sewing room, pics to follow!! Take care love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


Sopleased about your happy news.......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Put a strip of duck tape inside behind the buckle. It will cushion between the buckle and your foot. I love those shoes! Would a heel pad raise your foot a bit to avoid the back of the show being iyour foot would be a bit higher? Here they sell them with Dr.Sholes shoe liners.


That's a good idea, I might even put a tiny piece of foam between the buckle and the duck tape!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is awesome congratulations!


I missed that the first time round, fantastic news!!! Do they have a name for her yet? Hope everything goes well for them all!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Back when I took it...dinosaur days geometry was fun and easy but trigonometry the next year was said to be aweful. I didn't take it. Good luck.


Same here, I loved geometry and still use it when sewing, my mental arithmetic was also good but algebra and trig? I don't think so!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine was like that but my computer geek son 'cleaned' it for me.


Send him up here? I also have a computer geek son but sadly, he is, as you know, down under!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

These are the cute dragons I am incorporating in Jake's quilt only I will do them all in blue. Have don ethree already and they are turning out really nice. He's a bit old for this really but it will make him laugh and it's only for him to use when he's here!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These are the cute dragons I am incorporating in Jake's quilt only I will do them all in blue. Have don ethree already and they are turning out really nice. He's a bit old for this really but it will make him laugh and it's only for him to use when he's here!


Can't wait to see the finished blanket!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and lazy France.
> 
> We, ll the most important news is that Ds Nd gf are expecting a GIRL! Everyone is doing a happy dance. Baby is due just after Londy and I get back from our trip.
> 
> ...


A girl! Yeah.... Another outlet for all that purple yarn..... I'm sure Little Madam will appreciate having a girl to fuss over too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I wish spring would last all spring before hitting the 90's we have had a few of those but we are mostly hanging out in the 80's which is still high for "spring". Glad to see you back here you have been missed.


What a precious little set. Love the flippy skirt and the different colored buttons. I did that on a lot of the sewing for the girls when they were little.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy, I was asked if I could embroider large numbers (a little under 2 inches maybe) on some rather pricy headbands for the volleyball girls... the stretchy kind, but rather a nice firm kind rather than thin cotton. Not quite bathing suit material. I imagine I will have to use sticky stabilizer or spray glue the bands on to something. What would you suggest? I don't want to stretch them much or the numbers will bunch up and pucker but can't do it without some stretch or the threads might pop when they are worn. I even thought of doing them on organza and then just tacking onto headband. I haven't been using machine lately and am out of practice...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well. I never did go to bed last night and it is almost 1:30 so guess I had better get going. I picked up the antibiotic eye drops today. 9 drops is all I need and that was $45 with insurance, $140 without. Ridiculous.

Hit the post office, drugstore and took mom grocery shopping. This time, I concentrated on clod prepared foods. Hope she will eat something. She did not mention the talks with brother at all. I am sure she thinks it will all just go away. She had the TV messed up again and the heat on..... It is in the 90's. I think she tries to turn it off to keep the fan from blowing on her...
She was actually too warm, but didn't call me. I'm not sure she can.

Dre'a stopped by to borrow some tables, chairs and metal buckets for the Open House on Sunday. She plans on everything but the food being outside. Guess I'll be making finger sandwiches or some such all day Sat.

I also get to go stay with Livey for a couple days the 16th. Rachel has to go Dow. To Austin to register and have orientation. Mark will be out of town. The next week is Nationals in Minneapolis but it is 5 days so not sure if we will go or not. I am ready for a road trip!!! (Or a fly in).

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
hopefully here's a photo. ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just up at 10.30...I'm getting tired again. I'll have to strict up with my self~(dors that make sense). Had text from DS. he is flying from istanbul to france now. We are on school run today. and we thpought of gpoing to a garden centre first.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


how proud you must be...lovely boys.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These are the cute dragons I am incorporating in Jake's quilt only I will do them all in blue. Have don ethree already and they are turning out really nice. He's a bit old for this really but it will make him laugh and it's only for him to use when he's here!


cute, cute cute!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


Handsome lads all of them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I missed that the first time round, fantastic news!!! Do they have a name for her yet? Hope everything goes well for them all!! xxx


Thank you, yes the name they have chosen is Ylea. Not sure where it comes from.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Flo and Fi waiting to get on the ferry


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Yesterday Alan and I went with some of my Army mates to Chelsea Hospital to watch the Chelsea Pensioners doing a full rehearsal for Founder's Day tomorrow. It was a wonderful spectacle and I am so proud of them. I got to see our Madge again and got a cuddle - she was so pleased we were there. Unfortunately it absolutely bucketed down with rain. They stood in the pouring rain for nearly two hours. We were at least seated. Some people left but we sat huddled getting soaked. If they can do it at their ages so can we! 
I was still damp when we got home at about 5. It was good to get into warm, dry clothes. Then we went to two meetings. Busy, busy.....
The Queen was on TV this morning in the weather show. It was also her 2nd garden party yesterday. She was wearing yellow and holding a huge umbrella. The guests were all standing in their finery in the rain. It had slowed down by then, but thanks heavens I didn't pick that day! Charles was with her this time. It supposedly never rains for her garden parties, so there is not enough cover. What a wet year we are having.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, yes the name they have chosen is Ylea. Not sure where it comes from.


It's a beautiful name wherever it came from. On google it looks like a Ukraine name. So possibly Russian?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy, I was asked if I could embroider large numbers (a little under 2 inches maybe) on some rather pricy headbands for the volleyball girls... the stretchy kind, but rather a nice firm kind rather than thin cotton. Not quite bathing suit material. I imagine I will have to use sticky stabilizer or spray glue the bands on to something. What would you suggest? I don't want to stretch them much or the numbers will bunch up and pucker but can't do it without some stretch or the threads might pop when they are worn. I even thought of doing them on organza and then just tacking onto headband. I haven't been using machine lately and am out of practice...


Hmmm, that's tricky. If you embroider when the band is stretched, as you say, the numbers may pucker but if you do it un-stretched, the stitches may pop when the band is stretched. Leave it with me for a bit.........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy, I was asked if I could embroider large numbers (a little under 2 inches maybe) on some rather pricy headbands for the volleyball girls... the stretchy kind, but rather a nice firm kind rather than thin cotton. Not quite bathing suit material. I imagine I will have to use sticky stabilizer or spray glue the bands on to something. What would you suggest? I don't want to stretch them much or the numbers will bunch up and pucker but can't do it without some stretch or the threads might pop when they are worn. I even thought of doing them on organza and then just tacking onto headband. I haven't been using machine lately and am out of practice...


Don't know if this will help but have a look......

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/Projects.aspx?cs_productid=pr1437&cs_catalog=elprojects


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well. I never did go to bed last night and it is almost 1:30 so guess I had better get going. I picked up the antibiotic eye drops today. 9 drops is all I need and that was $45 with insurance, $140 without. Ridiculous.
> 
> Hit the post office, drugstore and took mom grocery shopping. This time, I concentrated on clod prepared foods. Hope she will eat something. She did not mention the talks with brother at all. I am sure she thinks it will all just go away. She had the TV messed up again and the heat on..... It is in the 90's. I think she tries to turn it off to keep the fan from blowing on her...
> She was actually too warm, but didn't call me. I'm not sure she can.
> ...


Oh sweetie, please try an harder to get some sleep, I know from experience that not sleeping is the best possible bait for that old black dog, trust me!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


Lovely picture, DS is so like your DH and the boys are gorgeous, love the red hair!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, yes the name they have chosen is Ylea. Not sure where it comes from.


.....and how would you pronounce that? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Flo and Fi waiting to get on the ferry


Flo looks a bit seasick in the first one!!! Mr P looks very comfy though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to lunch and the cinema now, hopefully to see X Men, finally! have a good one everybody, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture, DS is so like your DH and the boys are gorgeous, love the red hair!! xxxx


it is wonderful isn't it! Gotta love a red head.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


Good looking threesome. You enjoy our rest and knitting!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Flo and Fi waiting to get on the ferry


Fi & Flo look really good pals, hope there is no fighting over Mr P.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> it is wonderful isn't it! Gotta love a red head.


Lots of us seem to have red head GS, we are lucky. Hi Saxy how are you?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> it is wonderful isn't it! Gotta love a red head.


Your day out sounds wonderful. Good for you for sitting out in all the rain, as you said if those men & women can do it. They are such a wonderful group, we should all be very proud of them. 
Pleased you didn't go to the garden party this week. Our weather is so unpredictable at the moment. Hope it improves by next week, I'm off to Somerset for 2 weeks in a caravan AND its the World Cup! I never planned that well. I'm taking my ipad & paying for an Internet connection so I don't have to watch football! I also have lots of knitting to do.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly wrote:
> Binky glad nothing serious with your eyes. Hope the testing goes well for your kids and you can get to summer fun and relaxation soon. Know you must miss the little guy, he is much a part of your lives. Your sweaters are so cute. Great job.Hope your Dad is feeling much improved and does well at home.
> 
> I am going to go onto the forum for a short time then get ready for my day. Oh, some wonderful news. Our son has become engaged to a wonderful girl, Julie. His Dad and I are so happy for them both. They truly compliment one another. Everyone have a terrific day. Purly


My eyes are much better today and I have the baby today I sure have missed the little guy, his little giggle the way his feet sound when he runs across the wood floor....*sigh* love it.
Congratulations to your DS and his bride to be!
Have you all placed your other Fl. home up for sale or are you going to?[/quote]

Happy wishes to you all regarding their engagement. May their future be happy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> its still pouring, windy and cold and I've got the central heating on. Cuddled up to the radiator. DH is still not back.


Here we get a lovely spring day interrupted by rain storms. This past few weeks we Have had high wind, tornado..that's amazing..and rain blowing in sheets I see through the bay window. I'm thinking the window might be a problem if winds keep happening but it's such a pretty frame to a bright day outside. I think I've recovered from either a stomach virus or bad food. I had cramping, and was soo cold I shook. My hand hurt to the bone. Doctor saw me and gave me an anti inflamatiry for my hand but the other symptoms were gone so I got nothing for that. I've slept a lot and wondered if I'm reacting to grief for my friend with brain cancer. What a life! I've got the "everything happens to me" blues. I haven't gone back to the meeting where I was embarrassed due in part to being sick that day but also I think I'll drop it anyway. I feel like its another loss but so be it. The other group had a pot luck luncheon they hold an their anniversary and it's realy nice but I was still too sick to go. I'm up to reading now so I'm catching up here. I got a library book about a street musician who lives in England and found a cat that changed the guy's life. It's called"A Street Cat Named Bob" by James Bowen. It's an international best seller. I read a few chapters befor montesumas revenge happened. I also went to a workshop where each of 6 people did a pass it in comic book style page about a historic event from our city's past. The 15 year old girl at my table was in my second grade a few  years ago. Small world. I told her how nice it is to run into former students. I met a 40 year old woman a few weeks ago whom I taught long ago. She was ready to take her nurse test. She works in a nursing home. It's nice to see how they have succeeded in life. She has a hub and 4 children.i should be attacking the boxes but I'm just too tired to stand up so I'll sit and catch up here for a bit longer. Glad to read your good news and sorry to read your delemas. May they all resolve soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


I'm feeling the urge to go shopping for beautiful yarn like yours. Lucky you!! Do you make the dolls? Silly question because I know you can do it! The dolls are great! I've bought 4 red and 2 variegated mauve type recently but darn hand hurt so bad and I was too sick even to finish the baby sweater which just needs a bit to complete. The baby visited her great gram for one day not a week and is gone back. I think proud pops got in a tif with happy great aunt but I don't know the details. So i have time to finish the sweater. I always hate to finish projects which is dumb I know. It's like ending a good book with no more to read when you've enjoyed it to that point. Does that make sense to you all who knit many things on and on and enjoy finishing each one. My friend always rolls her eyes at my way of thinking. I don't seem to fit "in the box" but often think " outside the box" which can be fun. After getting locked in the cemetery...I swear it's true, please believe me...I think you all must think I'm nuts. Things like that just happen to me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just an added bit of whimsy for Alligator Gorge.
> 
> We used to take our kids there now and then and when Miss 17 was about 6 and Miss 16 was about 4 they used to have a wonderful game looking for the alligator named George while we were hiking through. They reinterpreted the name of the place as Alligator George and were convinced that he had to live there some where. :lol:
> 
> Of course that might have had something to do with my tendency to tell silly stories - think I take after my grandfather. :wink:


Don't know which is cuter your dog or the sweater. Love them both! Could you post just the pattern for the paw print? I wonder how it's done.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hopefully, here's the photos...
> 
> Here is the web site for the shop if you are interested
> 
> http://www.yarnfest.co.uk/


I wish they posted the prices in dollars too. I'm unfamiliar with your currency. I'll have to investigate it on the computer. They have lovely patterns and such.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I slept well . Pain in the right shoulder is coming back again. I had an injection last year, maybe I need another one. Ive got the day to myself again, so I will try to do some knitting. Blow the chores...I'll have a catch up...


I lovvvve that saying.."blow the chores". I'm using it ...often!! From now on


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our baby grackles, that were nesting in the spruce near our back door, have flown the nest. The grackles usually nest in the lilacs but there were no leaves on them this year when they arrived. Grackles only nest once a season so they spend the rest of the season feeding their grown babies and wandering around looking lost. They have been stealing kibbles from the cat's dish to feed the babies.


They are lovely! Here I hear birds I did not hear in the city. I see dark ones with flaming orange underbellies. They look like flying orange smiles.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of our cats loves yogurt. If you are eating yogurt, he parks himself on or near you, and keeps patting you gently with his paw until you give him some.


That's a cutey! He's more polite than Coco. She sits a second then is up in your face. Hub didn't train her and I'm not too successful but she is lovable. I'm still trying to figure out how to get her not to leave presents on her pad when we go out. I don't want her to leave them elsewhere so it's a problem. She gets so nervous it's sad to see. You'd think after a year here she would know I'm coming back. I wonder if hub and her dog pal dieing has made here this way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad your friend helped you feel better, what would we do without them?!!


I think so too. So many nice people I'm not letting a few not so nice affect me so deeply now. I'm just sensitive and more so lately. I came across one of the nice members phone number when cleaning out a tote yesterday but I'm afraid if I talk to her my negativity will come to the surface. Better to wait I think. usually cliques do themselves in because other folks leave and the clique is left with just themselves. Then they wonder why membership is low. I'm too old to get into these things. It was like that where I worked. Some were so nice and others formed powered cliques and everyone was afraid to cross them. Lucky for me my area was not like that so we just commented on the controversies and closed our doors and focused on the kids.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....speaking of which........


Wow! This is great! So much work went into it I can see. Love the cheery colors....the iPad keeps changing "cheery colors" to "Henry.Odors"   must be my typing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Praise be!!!!! Ive finished the flipping school jumper. It'll fit her when shes 6! Shes only 3 at the moment. Never mind. I'm not charging for it. I took the small one back.
> 
> DH is still out.I should do some work or have a bath, but I'm too busy doing what I want to do. Are you all having a good day?


Best part of my day is hearing about yours. I'm glad the jumper is big rather than small. It's nice to"plan" ahead


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes thank you, had coffee with my neighbour then out to lunch with former work friend. It's not a bad old life, is it?!!!


Very true! My friend phoned yesterday and wants to do lunch and a movie Sunday. I hope something good comes by then because the movies now are sooo bad. Just knowing that pleasant day is coming keeps my head out of the oven


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How strange when you had so many there last time!!As you say, nice way to spend the afternoon though!!


Is there an easy way to teach kids to knit. I was thinking circular needles might be better than straight. Maybe there wasn't enough announcement before tha day?? Good you got an R & R day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's funny Dh's name is George! :lol: :lol:


Now he has a nic name!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, just sorting out some knitting to take. We get the ferry Monday afternoon after WI knitting here in the morning. Taking loads of baby clothes from DD but not sure if they want me to knit snything yet.


Are november December January march bad weather in France? My day dream is to spend the winter in France even in a three room tiny flat. Me and two cats and a dog. Maybe son. Is living there pricy. Me who never travels to the next state. I must be still sick from the stomach issue and it's gone to my brain ooh that just reminded me of my sick frirnd. Have to dash off a pretty card to her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, it's all kicking off here! DH downloaded some shortcut so he could instantly watch tennis in HD. Well, he got more than he bargained for because it came with a free virus! He now can't get into Internet Explorer at all and when he tried a system restore, it won't let him do it. Not a happy bunny!!! :twisted: If I sound like I'm enjoying it, it's because he won't let me help and keeps snapping at me!!!


Lay low dear..he will be begging for your help later , yes? Machines can be so vexing! They had to work harder in the old days but had less fixing to do. I bought a dishwasher because they needed to build it into the cabinet layout and the dang thing takes two hours to wash a cycle. I'm sure the old one was about an hour. I say machines hate me! Sad for your hub tho I can see why you have a sense of humor about it. Hope it gets right soon


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm on page 8... You are on page 31 !!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


Wonderful photo of your lovely boys.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Lots of us seem to have red head GS, we are lucky. Hi Saxy how are you?


sorry I went to do some work. I'm getting better, but won't know for sure until June is over and I can relax a bit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

All I ask is fine weather for the last weekend in June.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling the urge to go shopping for beautiful yarn like yours. Lucky you!! Do you make the dolls? Silly question because I know you can do it! The dolls are great! I've bought 4 red and 2 variegated mauve type recently but darn hand hurt so bad and I was too sick even to finish the baby sweater which just needs a bit to complete. The baby visited her great gram for one day not a week and is gone back. I think proud pops got in a tif with happy great aunt but I don't know the details. So i have time to finish the sweater. I always hate to finish projects which is dumb I know. It's like ending a good book with no more to read when you've enjoyed it to that point. Does that make sense to you all who knit many things on and on and enjoy finishing each one. My friend always rolls her eyes at my way of thinking. I don't seem to fit "in the box" but often think " outside the box" which can be fun. After getting locked in the cemetery...I swear it's true, please believe me...I think you all must think I'm nuts. Things like that just happen to me.


Of course you're nuts! That's why you're one of us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Of course you're nuts! That's why you're one of us!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Your day out sounds wonderful. Good for you for sitting out in all the rain, as you said if those men & women can do it. They are such a wonderful group, we should all be very proud of them.
> Pleased you didn't go to the garden party this week. Our weather is so unpredictable at the moment. Hope it improves by next week, I'm off to Somerset for 2 weeks in a caravan AND its the World Cup! I never planned that well. I'm taking my ipad & paying for an Internet connection so I don't have to watch football! I also have lots of knitting to do.


You're going to come back with an armful of shawls!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here we get a lovely spring day interrupted by rain storms. This past few weeks we Have had high wind, tornado..that's amazing..and rain blowing in sheets I see through the bay window. I'm thinking the window might be a problem if winds keep happening but it's such a pretty frame to a bright day outside. I think I've recovered from either a stomach virus or bad food. I had cramping, and was soo cold I shook. My hand hurt to the bone. Doctor saw me and gave me an anti inflamatiry for my hand but the other symptoms were gone so I got nothing for that. I've slept a lot and wondered if I'm reacting to grief for my friend with brain cancer. What a life! I've got the "everything happens to me" blues. I haven't gone back to the meeting where I was embarrassed due in part to being sick that day but also I think I'll drop it anyway. I feel like its another loss but so be it. The other group had a pot luck luncheon they hold an their anniversary and it's realy nice but I was still too sick to go. I'm up to reading now so I'm catching up here. I got a library book about a street musician who lives in England and found a cat that changed the guy's life. It's called"A Street Cat Named Bob" by James Bowen. It's an international best seller. I read a few chapters befor montesumas revenge happened. I also went to a workshop where each of 6 people did a pass it in comic book style page about a historic event from our city's past. The 15 year old girl at my table was in my second grade a few  years ago. Small world. I told her how nice it is to run into former students. I met a 40 year old woman a few weeks ago whom I taught long ago. She was ready to take her nurse test. She works in a nursing home. It's nice to see how they have succeeded in life. She has a hub and 4 children.i should be attacking the boxes but I'm just too tired to stand up so I'll sit and catch up here for a bit longer. Glad to read your good news and sorry to read your delemas. May they all resolve soon.


....and the same to you Polly!! That book was featured in my magazine last week, I think the guy was virtually homeless? Interesting story and proof that good things do happen when one is at ones lowest ebb! Keep counting those blessings, include us if you like! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm feeling the urge to go shopping for beautiful yarn like yours. Lucky you!! Do you make the dolls? Silly question because I know you can do it! The dolls are great! I've bought 4 red and 2 variegated mauve type recently but darn hand hurt so bad and I was too sick even to finish the baby sweater which just needs a bit to complete. The baby visited her great gram for one day not a week and is gone back. I think proud pops got in a tif with happy great aunt but I don't know the details. So i have time to finish the sweater. I always hate to finish projects which is dumb I know. It's like ending a good book with no more to read when you've enjoyed it to that point. Does that make sense to you all who knit many things on and on and enjoy finishing each one. My friend always rolls her eyes at my way of thinking. I don't seem to fit "in the box" but often think " outside the box" which can be fun. After getting locked in the cemetery...I swear it's true, please believe me...I think you all must think I'm nuts. Things like that just happen to me.


No offence everyone but I think we're all a little nuts on here sometimes! I also hate finishing stuff as it never comes out like I wanted it to and have to really grit my teeth to do it. I would much rather just start another project!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I lovvvve that saying.."blow the chores". I'm using it ...often!! From now on


I have a friend who tries to entice me out with her by saying "The dust will still be here in 100 years, you're just moving it around!"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very true! My friend phoned yesterday and wants to do lunch and a movie Sunday. I hope something good comes by then because the movies now are sooo bad. Just knowing that pleasant day is coming keeps my head out of the oven


Try The Two faces of January, if it's still about, I really liked that one. Saw X Men today - chewing gum for the eyes! :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try The Two faces of January, if it's still about, I really liked that one. Saw X Men today - chewing gum for the eyes! :roll:


who on earth would put chewing gum on their eyes. I found out what that might feel like when we were in York!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No offence everyone but I think we're all a little nuts on here sometimes! I also hate finishing stuff as it never comes out like I wanted it to and have to really grit my teeth to do it. I would much rather just start another project!


No offence taken by me londy! We are raving lunatics really. but happy we all have each other.

Jolly, you are down at the moment, when you get down, the only way back is up with your pals, us all included too.....Its a pity none of us USA travellers from uk cant see you this year. We could make you laugh!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> These are the cute dragons I am incorporating in Jake's quilt only I will do them all in blue. Have don ethree already and they are turning out really nice. He's a bit old for this really but it will make him laugh and it's only for him to use when he's here!


Those are really cute dragons!!! and he will be asleep so what does it matter right :lol: :lol: :lol: I would use it and I am way older :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


Poor Gary. I hope he makes a good recovery, but,as hard as it will be for the boys, if he doesn't get better I am sure they are old enough to understand what is kindest for Gary.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> You're going to come back with an armful of shawls!!!


Probably with rust from all the rain, it's Glasdonbury while we are there too! Just hope MrB is more cheerful, there is no escape from each other in a caravan. As you said lots of knitting will be done, unless its sooooo hot!Lol!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


Poor Gary! Poor boys!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


That is so sad! I hope the steroids help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


Oh dear, I am so sorry. Six is quite old for a bunny, isn't it? Doesn't make it any easier, I know. xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are really cute dragons!!! and he will be asleep so what does it matter right :lol: :lol: :lol: I would use it and I am way older :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


Great photo!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello had the little one just after posting yesterday that I was outside enjoying the quiet but I will take the cute little way he runs through here laughing and squelling anytime so I didn't get any knitting done and today when his grandma picked him up I took DD to get her new glasses two pairs for 23.00 can't beat that the insurance payed all but that and she got two totally different looks for that price!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day/evening/night I am going to go knit for a little bit before bed.

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
love n hugs to you al xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. It rained during the night and is muggy outside.Shot has made me feel ill as usual. Nothing much planned for today. Going to look at my patterns and try to match them up with all the yarns I bought yesterday.
> 
> Jynx so good to see you back with us. You do need your sleep dear girl, but know how it is when you have so much on your mind. Hope things work out well for your Mom and soon.
> 
> ...


Purly I do not like winter at all, I get so cold and can not warm up again. We are having a very mild winter so far, but it is still too cold for me - I will be ready for summer to come back, but preferably with more moderate temperatures :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, come on Judi, you had months of sizzle, enjoy the 'freshness!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I like a little bit of sizzle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning fr.om france. Being really lazy and not doing much more than knitting. Having a god time with the boys.
> hopefully here's a photo. ?


And aren't they gorgeous boys. Congrats for the expected GD


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello had the little one just after posting yesterday that I was outside enjoying the quiet but I will take the cute little way he runs through here laughing and squelling anytime so I didn't get any knitting done and today when his grandma picked him up I took DD to get her new glasses two pairs for 23.00 can't beat that the insurance payed all but that and she got two totally different looks for that price!


What a bargain! I dread getting new specs, I have varifocals with all the bells and whistles and they often come out at over £300!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
> love n hugs to you al xxx


Knitting and playing with GS3 in the sun? What else could you wish for? Oh, maybe a glass of wine later?!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I like a little bit of sizzle :lol: :lol: :lol:


So do I dear but don't often get it here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I've a bit of an upset tum this morning. Ihad a fish yesterday and I think that is what it is. I'm not a fish person but I thought I'd do my bones good by having one. Anyway, its a cold miserable day and I think DH might have some jobs to do so I might have to knit. I'll do a little catch up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 10'C (50'F). A cooler but sunny day.
I have an appointment with a bank person this afternoon. The place that I work is probably going to have job action (either a strike or lockout) on June 13. That's the same day that mum leaves for another vacation, so I'm trying not to let her know. She doesn't watch the news so I'm hoping she doesn't see before she goes. My utilities are all prepaid at least a month. I just need the mortgage put on hold.
Both sides are showing how "strong" they are. I think a failure to negotiate makes both sides failures.
I'll keep knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I've a bit of an upset tum this morning. Ihad a fish yesterday and I think that is what it is. I'm not a fish person but I thought I'd do my bones good by having one. Anyway, its a cold miserable day and I think DH might have some jobs to do so I might have to knit. I'll do a little catch up.


Maybe stick to the omega3 tablets from now on? Sorry about your tum.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy and Judi.......I cant remember whatever sizzled never mind when it happened!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a bargain! I dread getting new specs, I have varifocals with all the bells and whistles and they often come out at over £300!!!


I paid about $1000 CAD for my glasses, and I have to get new ones again this year. My insurance only covers $250. But I can claim the rest on my income tax.
I found an online place to get my glasses. Clearlycontacts.ca They did the glasses that I'm wearing right now and there is no difference between these and the other pair that I got except there is no warranty on these and they were 1/10th of the price. They were cheap enough I can easily get another pair if I need to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello had the little one just after posting yesterday that I was outside enjoying the quiet but I will take the cute little way he runs through here laughing and squelling anytime so I didn't get any knitting done and today when his grandma picked him up I took DD to get her new glasses two pairs for 23.00 can't beat that the insurance payed all but that and she got two totally different looks for that price!


I like that price.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
> love n hugs to you al xxx


Enjoy your vacation, sounds like you already are.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


Poor Gary. I hope the steroid shots help. So sorry for the GSs


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> All I ask is fine weather for the last weekend in June.


I'm wishing you fine weather.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and how would you pronounce that? x


There was a character on the original Star Trek movie with that name. It was pronounced I - Lee - Ah on that one.
Congratulations to Purple and Mr P on the new soon to be granddaughter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I've a bit of an upset tum this morning. Ihad a fish yesterday and I think that is what it is. I'm not a fish person but I thought I'd do my bones good by having one. Anyway, its a cold miserable day and I think DH might have some jobs to do so I might have to knit. I'll do a little catch up.


Hi honey, sorry your tum is playing hope, hope it settles down soon. Fish is brain food and you don't need that, your brain is as sharp as ever so I'd leave it alone in future! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 10'C (50'F). A cooler but sunny day.
> I have an appointment with a bank person this afternoon. The place that I work is probably going to have job action (either a strike or lockout) on June 13. That's the same day that mum leaves for another vacation, so I'm trying not to let her know. She doesn't watch the news so I'm hoping she doesn't see before she goes. My utilities are all prepaid at least a month. I just need the mortgage put on hold.
> Both sides are showing how "strong" they are. I think a failure to negotiate makes both sides failures.
> I'll keep knitting.


Oh how depressing, it never solves anything and the workers are always the losers. Is it just for the day or until someone gives in?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy and Judi.......I cant remember whatever sizzled never mind when it happened!


Judi's summers are 'sizzling', very unlike ours!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
> love n hugs to you al xxx


That's exactly what you are supposed to be doing


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 10'C (50'F). A cooler but sunny day.
> I have an appointment with a bank person this afternoon. The place that I work is probably going to have job action (either a strike or lockout) on June 13. That's the same day that mum leaves for another vacation, so I'm trying not to let her know. She doesn't watch the news so I'm hoping she doesn't see before she goes. My utilities are all prepaid at least a month. I just need the mortgage put on hold.
> Both sides are showing how "strong" they are. I think a failure to negotiate makes both sides failures.
> I'll keep knitting.


Oh, Nitzi, that's awful! It doesn't seem like anyone wins in those situations. I really hope they can get it resolved before the 13th.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
> love n hugs to you al xxx


That sounds absolutely wonderful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


That looks wonderful, hope you took your time drinking your coffee!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


That looks wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a bargain! I dread getting new specs, I have varifocals with all the bells and whistles and they often come out at over £300!!!


They would have been close to that but our insurance covered all but the 23.00.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks wonderful, hope you took your time drinking your coffee!!!


I am!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I wish you could hear the birds they are so pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Nitzi I too hope that things can be resolved before the 13th.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Family bbq today. Getting lots of knitting done, playing with gs3 and not much else.
> love n hugs to you al xxx


Sounds god to me, enjoy the rest.... Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Imade a beautiful lasagne for teatoday. Thought I'd better look like I'd done something. Its puring with rain again and so, so cold. I've started the leftfront of janes aran. 

Tomorrow is U3A and then the stroke clinic, roll on Saturday ad I may get another free day. What have you all been up to?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The girls playing yellow car...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


What a pretty place to knit!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


your view looksso nice, its nice to have a setting to imagine you in. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Imade a beautiful lasagne for teatoday. Thought I'd better look like I'd done something. Its puring with rain again and so, so cold. I've started the leftfront of janes aran.
> 
> Tomorrow is U3A and then the stroke clinic, roll on Saturday ad I may get another free day. What have you all been up to?


Hi GS, sorry about the rain, we are having a reasonably good day today, it will rain later I'm sure! 
Your lasagne sounds good, I haven't had that for ages, my DH Does not like pasta, perhaps I will make a little one for me?
I've just been to my vol. job, it was very quiet today, except a load of old women moaning because they had not decorated the cafe for D Day. I felt like saying if you want it then do it themselves.
Had a good time at knitting group. We had a new lady come who is Chinese and was telling us about knitting in China, she showed us some pictures of what she has made, all very beautiful. She wants to learn to read English patterns as they are so different.
Well I'm just off to pick up DH from the station then we have to go & get a few bits of shopping or no dinner tonight.
Have a good evening, love. Chris


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 10'C (50'F). A cooler but sunny day.
> I have an appointment with a bank person this afternoon. The place that I work is probably going to have job action (either a strike or lockout) on June 13. That's the same day that mum leaves for another vacation, so I'm trying not to let her know. She doesn't watch the news so I'm hoping she doesn't see before she goes. My utilities are all prepaid at least a month. I just need the mortgage put on hold.
> Both sides are showing how "strong" they are. I think a failure to negotiate makes both sides failures.
> I'll keep knitting.


Hope you get things sorted out. How long will the proposed strike be? What a worry for you. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The girls playing yellow car...


Lovely pictures - and love the yellow car!! I hope mini Purp took her driving licence with her!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have it on good authority that gary bunny is running round the lounge and seems very happy......so much for the steroid injection. I think I could do with a couple of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't know if this will help but have a look......
> 
> http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/elprojects/Projects.aspx?cs_productid=pr1437&cs_catalog=elprojects


Great article and sort of the lines I was thinking. The bands are narrow though, so I have to figure out a way to hoop them. Maybe this way would work if I was hooping the stabilizer as large as the hoop and the spray adhesive would hold the narrow headband in place after adjusting..... Maybe I could not waste so much stabilizer if I did 3-4 at a time, but that would be a digitizing and centering nightmare for this challenged brain! I will be saving that article though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and how would you pronounce that? x


Yeah lee? It is very original. Lucky girl to have two big brothers to look out for her!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Your day out sounds wonderful. Good for you for sitting out in all the rain, as you said if those men & women can do it. They are such a wonderful group, we should all be very proud of them.
> Pleased you didn't go to the garden party this week. Our weather is so unpredictable at the moment. Hope it improves by next week, I'm off to Somerset for 2 weeks in a caravan AND its the World Cup! I never planned that well. I'm taking my ipad & paying for an Internet connection so I don't have to watch football! I also have lots of knitting to do.


Sometimes a little forced knitting time is a good thing. Hope you have a really good bed in the caravan for that bad back..... Sounds like a much needed break from routine.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I have it on good authority that gary bunny is running round the lounge and seems very happy......so much for the steroid injection. I think I could do with a couple of them.


I often think a vet could help us all!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sometimes a little forced knitting time is a good thing. Hope you have a really good bed in the caravan for that bad back..... Sounds like a much needed break from routine.....


Thanks, we had a great caravan last year with a really good bed, hopefully it will be the same, it's a new very luxurious van. I think we will have a good rest as I can't sit in the car for too long, so hopefully sitting by the sea will be what we shall be doing. Hope you are not having a too stressful day. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very true! My friend phoned yesterday and wants to do lunch and a movie Sunday. I hope something good comes by then because the movies now are sooo bad. Just knowing that pleasant day is coming keeps my head out of the oven


I think you do a great job of staying active and seem to have a lot of meetings, groups and friends. All those things help one get through the rough patches. As to the support group, sometime I think they become counterproductive if people put too much emphasis on the dad parts and dwell in the part. Others are very good at solving problems. You may well have outgrown the hurtful one....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The girls playing yellow car...


Great looking family, GS is very cute. Hope the girls are behaving themselves, trust them to find a YELLOW car! Love. X


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> All I ask is fine weather for the last weekend in June.


Fingers and toes crossed for that!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No offence everyone but I think we're all a little nuts on here sometimes! I also hate finishing stuff as it never comes out like I wanted it to and have to really grit my teeth to do it. I would much rather just start another project!


Me too! The finishing is just so boring. If I am in the mood to piece things together, I sew or quilt. If I want to knit, I want to knit!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening everyone. Done the school run and had tea then came home....We have some bad news .....Gary, the 6yr old bunny has has a few strokes and was taken to the vets today, They gave him a steroid injection and some drops, but if he's no better by the weekend he is going to be put to sleep. DS who is in paris now, wants to be home to go with them. Hes home early evening Friday. GS 2 has been breaking his golden heart, GS1 just walks away ad stays quiet!


It is so terribly hard to lose a pet..... I don't really have an idea what a long life is for a bunny. Hope the boys get in a few extra hugs and do realize that, if it comes to that, it is the kindest thing to do for their sweet furball.

EDIT... I see Gary feeling his oats again. Hope that lasts a long time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello had the little one just after posting yesterday that I was outside enjoying the quiet but I will take the cute little way he runs through here laughing and squelling anytime so I didn't get any knitting done and today when his grandma picked him up I took DD to get her new glasses two pairs for 23.00 can't beat that the insurance payed all but that and she got two totally different looks for that price!


WOW, great insurance. I don't think I can even get frames for that!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I've a bit of an upset tum this morning. Ihad a fish yesterday and I think that is what it is. I'm not a fish person but I thought I'd do my bones good by having one. Anyway, its a cold miserable day and I think DH might have some jobs to do so I might have to knit. I'll do a little catch up.


Gerry fixed salmon for us last night.... Not always my favorite, though I know it is good for me. A little goes a long way. He made a wonderful cold cucumber dill creamy topping though and that made it go down a lot better. I think I'll finish off the cucumbers for lunch. Hope your tum settles soon.... Hat feeling peckish. It just makes me want to eat more to find something to stop the yucky feeling.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 10'C (50'F). A cooler but sunny day.
> I have an appointment with a bank person this afternoon. The place that I work is probably going to have job action (either a strike or lockout) on June 13. That's the same day that mum leaves for another vacation, so I'm trying not to let her know. She doesn't watch the news so I'm hoping she doesn't see before she goes. My utilities are all prepaid at least a month. I just need the mortgage put on hold.
> Both sides are showing how "strong" they are. I think a failure to negotiate makes both sides failures.
> I'll keep knitting.


Have you had to go through this in the past? How long does it take for someone to holler uncle? Sometimes the perceived gains come at a pretty high cost. maybe they will come to their sense on time. If not, there are a few perverse pleasures..... You can sleep in, no driving and lots of knitting and walking on the beach. Kind of an extra vacation..... Just hope not a very long one....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe stick to the omega3 tablets from now on? Sorry about your tum.


I take the fish oil and thought it was for heart health. Surprisingly, the eye Dr. Told me to take it and/or flaxseed oil...... He didn't mention Lutien at all, even though I may be at risk for macular degeneration because of mom's history.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I paid about $1000 CAD for my glasses, and I have to get new ones again this year. My insurance only covers $250. But I can claim the rest on my income tax.
> I found an online place to get my glasses. Clearlycontacts.ca They did the glasses that I'm wearing right now and there is no difference between these and the other pair that I got except there is no warranty on these and they were 1/10th of the price. They were cheap enough I can easily get another pair if I need to.


My DD found an on-line source as well and got two pair of really cute glasses for a pittance. I imagine she ordered her contacts as well. I may check it out if they are too pricy on my lenses. I want to keep these frames, since they have magnetized sunglasses with them....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oooops.... Computer is mighty slow this morning and causing some problems.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There was a character on the original Star Trek movie with that name. It was pronounced I - Lee - Ah on that one.
> Congratulations to Purple and Mr P on the new soon to be granddaughter.


I like that and what a lot of pretty out of so few letters!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


Now lush And green. is that a real wreath in the background? It is so green....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The girls playing yellow car...


Such a darling car and the family isn't bad either!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks, we had a great caravan last year with a really good bed, hopefully it will be the same, it's a new very luxurious van. I think we will have a good rest as I can't sit in the car for too long, so hopefully sitting by the sea will be what we shall be doing. Hope you are not having a too stressful day. Xx


Now I would love to sit by the sea or a big lake and listen to the waves crash. When we used to summer in Michigan at the lake I always had the upstairs room with a tin roof and loved to have a good storm to listen to all the music it made. (I'm so stressed, I'm almost catatonic!!!!!! I am about to head out and scrape some paint off windows to say I accomplished SOMETHING today.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yeah lee? It is very original. Lucky girl to have two big brothers to look out for her!!!!


Apparently it is pronounced Ill ee ah or someyhing like that eith a French accent :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Night night going out for the day tomorrow. Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Suffering here from high pollen counts. Constant sinus headahe past three days. Not much doing here. Starting to get things ready for DD and family's visit and also getting lists made for vaca in Florida in July.

Binky lovey spot on your deck for total relaxation. Sorry we will miss each other in Florida. Would have loved to get together.

Chrissy your caravan vaca sounds wonderful. Enjoy yourselves by the shore. Is one of my favorite ways to relax. Lov the sounds the waves make. Hope your back will be okay.

Nitzi so sorry to hear aout work situation. Hopefully the sids will come too agreement before the 1th, but knowing businesses here they hardly ever do. If you have a lay off hope it is a short one, but long enough to give you a little relaxation time.

Purple lovely name for new little DGD. Glad you are having such a lovely time with your family. Leave it to the girls to find the perfect yellow car.hahaha

Londy how was the Transformer movie?????? It will be here on June 27 when DGSs are here and would enjoy taking them if you felt it was good.

Saxy fingers crossed for you so that the end of June is perfect weather.

GS yummy, we love lasagna. Glad Gary is doing so much better.It hurts when one's fur friend is ill. Our meet up time is getting closer. So excited.

Lifeline hope all is well with you. How is J progressing with his rehab???

Jynx keep the faith dear. Sending you big hugs. Hope too see you also this year. Yea!!!!!

Pam hello. Looking forward to meeting you in Toronto. Hope you are enjoyig the nicer weather and getting your daily walks in.

Xiang How are all your projects coming aong. Loved the picture of you with your DD and DGDs. How yur DD prgnancy goes smoothly. Twins, how exciting for you.

Off to work on some projects. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The girls playing yellow car...


I love it! Both are great pictures!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a pretty place to knit!


Thank you that is what I do! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> your view looksso nice, its nice to have a setting to imagine you in. :thumbup:


Thank you it has been so nice to sit out there since we built the new deck!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have it on good authority that gary bunny is running round the lounge and seems very happy......so much for the steroid injection. I think I could do with a couple of them.


That is fantastic!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx keep the faith dear. Sending you big hugs. Hope too see you also this year. Yea!!!!!
> 
> Pam hello. Looking forward to meeting you in Toronto. Hope you are enjoyig the nicer weather and getting your daily walks in.
> 
> ...


I missed the bit about TWINS. How exciting and twice the knitting....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is HOT and humid here. I have been trying to finish up painting a couple of windows for wall decoration outside and can't seem to stick with the scraping and cleaning long enough to finish in the lousy weather. I guess I will try to go to bed early and get up really early to do more before it gets hot.

Can't believe I am getting Dr. bills from people who saw mom in skilled nursing. Apparently their info on the supplementary ins. is wrong so they are billing us. I am so sick of putting out fires. Also received a letter from her bank confirming her change of address. Have NO IDEA what that is about. Guess I'll be making a lot of phone calls tomorrow.

My knitting needles are feeling very neglected. I think I will try to make up a crocheted edging for a baby blanket this evening. I've steamed it and want to get it put away. One more finished project. 

Sure wish I could walk with Miss Pam..... I am really missing it, but way too hot right now. 
the neighbors are out of town so I think I will go get their mail and let poor Norman, the little white dog, come for a visit. He doesn't like being left home alone and he knows we are big spilled and he can always find a treat.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now lush And green. is that a real wreath in the background? It is so green....


It is one of those wind spinners with a hummingbird in the center.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is one of those wind spinners with a hummingbird in the center.


Cool..... Will try to post a picture of my efforts I the back yard soon. Your deck is wonderful.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls 8am and I'm up!. 'm out all day today, u3a and then the stroke meeting. will see you all later. have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. It's a beautiful day here this morning. I'm just off to get my hair sorted, I had a terrible haircut last time. I'm going to a saloon I used to go to, hopefully she can make it a little better. After that I am off to meet our great friend Londy, going to have lunch & probably a little chat, looking forward to seeing her!
Enjoy whatever you are doing. Hugs. Chrissy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy and Judi.......I cant remember whatever sizzled never mind when it happened!


   Susan ..... We are talking about the temperatures of SUMMER. The summer down here *SIZZLED* for most of the time! and Londy says it doesn't sizzle enough in your country :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EST and 10'C (50'F). Sunny all day today.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's a beautiful day here this morning. I'm just off to get my hair sorted, I had a terrible haircut last time. I'm going to a saloon I used to go to, hopefully she can make it a little better. After that I am off to meet our great friend Londy, going to have lunch & probably a little chat, looking forward to seeing her!
> Enjoy whatever you are doing. Hugs. Chrissy


Have a fun meetup


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan ..... We are talking about the temperatures of SUMMER. The summer down here *SIZZLED* for most of the time! and Londy says it doesn't sizzle enough in your country :-D


When I think it is SIZZLING here, you would probably laugh and say nice winter weather


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning I am sitting on my deck enjoying my coffee and this view


Looks nice and relaxing :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Suffering here from high pollen counts. Constant sinus headahe past three days. Not much doing here. Starting to get things ready for DD and family's visit and also getting lists made for vaca in Florida in July.
> 
> Nitzi so sorry to hear aout work situation. Hopefully the sids will come too agreement before the 1th, but knowing businesses here they hardly ever do. If you have a lay off hope it is a short one, but long enough to give you a little relaxation time.
> 
> Off to work on some projects. Hugs to all. Purly


I swear that everything that has pollen has burst all the pollen all at once. Even with my allergy pills I'm still sneezing, itching and head-aching. And my allergy pills are extra strength!! It's not going to last long, we're heading to full blown summer quickly.
I'm hoping they come to their senses and negotiate properly. At least we wouldn't go walk the picket line in the snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now I would love to sit by the sea or a big lake and listen to the waves crash. When we used to summer in Michigan at the lake I always had the upstairs room with a tin roof and loved to have a good storm to listen to all the music it made. (I'm so stressed, I'm almost catatonic!!!!!! I am about to head out and scrape some paint off windows to say I accomplished SOMETHING today.)


I lived on a cliff beside Lake Ontario for 25 years. I love the sounds of waves, and watching thunderstorms over the water.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I take the fish oil and thought it was for heart health. Surprisingly, the eye Dr. Told me to take it and/or flaxseed oil...... He didn't mention Lutien at all, even though I may be at risk for macular degeneration because of mom's history.


I'll have to take the fish oil as well then. I didn't know it was good for the eyes too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Suffering here from high pollen counts. Constant sinus headahe past three days. Not much doing here. Starting to get things ready for DD and family's visit and also getting lists made for vaca in Florida in July.
> 
> Binky lovey spot on your deck for total relaxation. Sorry we will miss each other in Florida. Would have loved to get together.
> 
> ...


The projects are all going well, I do a bit of work on a few different ones each night, so all are approaching completion almost together. Photos will be posted as the items are finished - I promise xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I missed the bit about TWINS. How exciting and twice the knitting....


Have already started, have one blanket on the needles and once that one is finished, another one will be started :XD:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have you had to go through this in the past? How long does it take for someone to holler uncle? Sometimes the perceived gains come at a pretty high cost. maybe they will come to their sense on time. If not, there are a few perverse pleasures..... You can sleep in, no driving and lots of knitting and walking on the beach. Kind of an extra vacation..... Just hope not a very long one....


This union has existed for 40 years and has never gone to the picket line once. They have always managed to get a reasonable contract in the last week before the deadline. This time they are not even talking. Too much ego on the negotiating team. I was talking to my bank person yesterday, and I will be ok financially if we are on strike for a month or less, anything over that would be troublesome.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have you had to go through this in the past? How long does it take for someone to holler uncle? Sometimes the perceived gains come at a pretty high cost. maybe they will come to their sense on time. If not, there are a few perverse pleasures..... You can sleep in, no driving and lots of knitting and walking on the beach. Kind of an extra vacation..... Just hope not a very long one....


This union has existed for 40 years and has never gone to the picket line once. They have always managed to get a reasonable contract in the last week before the deadline. This time they are not even talking. Too much ego on the negotiating team. I was talking to my bank person yesterday, and I will be ok financially if we are on strike for a month or less, anything over that would be troublesome. 
The biggest sticking point, up to where negotiations broke off, is that they want to change our hours from 8-5 to 3 8-hour shifts over a 24 hour period, without hiring new people. I'd do a night shift, if I could do it from home. We have remote monitoring set up and I COULD watch the computers from here. (and knit) Management has always balked when we suggested some arrangement like that. My BIL works from home and only has to go in twice a week.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too! The finishing is just so boring. If I am in the mood to piece things together, I sew or quilt. If I want to knit, I want to knit!!!!!


You've seen my WIP bucket?? If I don't sew the pieces together after a year, I frog them. It obviously wanted to be something else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have it on good authority that gary bunny is running round the lounge and seems very happy......so much for the steroid injection. I think I could do with a couple of them.


Those must be good steroids. I wish Gary bunny many hoppy days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Sorry Judy I didn't see you there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The girls playing yellow car...


Your girls look like they're having fun and little Lyam is getting to be such a big boy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Suffering here from high pollen counts. Constant sinus headahe past three days. Not much doing here. Starting to get things ready for DD and family's visit and also getting lists made for vaca in Florida in July.
> 
> Binky lovey spot on your deck for total relaxation. Sorry we will miss each other in Florida. Would have loved to get together.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Our pollen seems high now , too. Definitely enjoying the nice weather we're having. I bet you're getting excited to see your family and the trip to Florida. Will be great fun for you and Susan to meet up there. I am really looking forward to meeting you in Toronto, too! Off to meet a friend for coffee. Catch you all later.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool..... Will try to post a picture of my efforts I the back yard soon. Your deck is wonderful.


Thank you we have really been enjoying this deck!
I wish you all could come and join me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls 8am and I'm up!. 'm out all day today, u3a and then the stroke meeting. will see you all later. have a good day.


I don't know why I read that as bam and up little ones mom woke me at 7:40 this morning uuuugggh I was up till two a.m.!

Have a great day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I can already tell it is going to be a scorcher today!

I already feel like I am melting out here, not much of a breeze like there was yesterday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have it on good authority that gary bunny is running round the lounge and seems very happy......so much for the steroid injection. I think I could do with a couple of them.


Hooray!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well at long last, I'm sitting down. Went to u3a this morning, stroke this afternoon, out for bacn and egg bun and then coffee this afternoon. Then home, make the tea and I'm sitting down now. shattered. I cant believe how far I've come on from the strke. this class is to help us realise how good we are (I think). The new ones that have come to join us find it hard to beleive just how far we can come.

DS is in the taxi from the airport and on his way home, Ive missed him this week. 

I'll do a little catch up. I see the weather is supposed to be really bad this weekend so I may be knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great article and sort of the lines I was thinking. The bands are narrow though, so I have to figure out a way to hoop them. Maybe this way would work if I was hooping the stabilizer as large as the hoop and the spray adhesive would hold the narrow headband in place after adjusting..... Maybe I could not waste so much stabilizer if I did 3-4 at a time, but that would be a digitizing and centering nightmare for this challenged brain! I will be saving that article though.


Trying to think laterally about what you could use as a cheap stabiliser to do one at a time. Is your stabiliser in sheets or on a roll? If it's on a roll, you could cut a piece much longer than your frame, do the first one at the top of the frame and then keep moving the frame down the stabiliser? You could try pinning the bands to the stabiliser so long as you know they will be well away from the needle. Actually, I wonder if you could do away with stabiliser and just clamp the bands tightly in the frame? Ooh, I wanna come over and play!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan ..... We are talking about the temperatures of SUMMER. The summer down here *SIZZLED* for most of the time! and Londy says it doesn't sizzle enough in your country :-D


    :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I take the fish oil and thought it was for heart health. Surprisingly, the eye Dr. Told me to take it and/or flaxseed oil...... He didn't mention Lutien at all, even though I may be at risk for macular degeneration because of mom's history.


I take flax seed oil every day. Initially, it was for dry eyes following laser surgery to improve my +7.00 prescription, but a side effect was that the osteoarthritis in my knees seems to have gone away!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Apparently it is pronounced Ill ee ah or someyhing like that eith a French accent :thumbup:


Il y a? :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, it was X Men we saw and it was ok, not earth moving for me! We saw the trailer for Transformers, it's a lot of noise and clever effects, the kids will love it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those must be good steroids. I wish Gary bunny many hoppy days.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up now!! had a lovely meet up with our Chrissy today, we had a nice lunch in Wetherspoons and a very gently stroll round a few of the shops, good to see you, girl!!! Have a good one everyone, sending lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

londy..... I've just been making arrangements with purley to meet up in about 8 weeks time......I'm so excited. 

I hope you and Chrissy had a good day. I'd have phoned you both but I've not had the time...sorry love.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> londy..... I've just been making arrangements with purley to meet up in about 8 weeks time......I'm so excited.
> 
> I hope you and Chrissy had a good day. I'd have phoned you both but I've not had the time...sorry love.


.....and we were to busy yakking to think to phone you!! We did talk about you though.....!!! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

After talking to Chrissy about her caravan holiday next week, I re-checked the details of ours in Norfolk in September, here it is!

http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/great-yarmouth/277860


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> After talking to Chrissy about her caravan holiday next week, I re-checked the details of ours in Norfolk in September, here it is!
> 
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/great-yarmouth/277860


loks good to me...DH and me could bring our clapped out caravan and you and me could sit and knit, and your P and my A can sit and look at each other if they dont want to talk??????? :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> loks good to me...DH and me could bring our clapped out caravan and you and me could sit and knit, and your P and my A can sit and look at each other if they dont want to talk??????? :thumbdown:


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bon soir de tres chaud France! That means its hot here. Been to a lovelu chteau and gardens today. Walked a bit, sat a bit, ate a bit and knitted a bit...... lovely. Now sitting in the ga rden having after dinner a nd coffee.
ds has sorted my emails out so now I can send them, but can't use my mobile here.
off to the lake for jet skiing tomorrow (I may just knit)
Hoope. You are amll ok. Love u lots xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up now!! had a lovely meet up with our Chrissy today, we had a nice lunch in Wetherspoons and a very gently stroll round a few of the shops, good to see you, girl!!! Have a good one everyone, sending lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


Good to meet up, it was good to have a god chat. When I got home I fell asleep then Kaz phoned to say that little O wanted to feed the squirrels. So I've been to Greenwich Park, it was beautiful up there. 
Kaz just told me that her friend who I was telling you about cut off her long hair last night and sent it to the charity where they make wigs for children. One little girl is going to have beautiful curls, at least something good has come from her illness.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hooray!!!!


Ditto from me! Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> .....and we were to busy yakking to think to phone you!! We did talk about you though.....!!! :thumbup:


Ooooooh yes we talked about you. All things nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> After talking to Chrissy about her caravan holiday next week, I re-checked the details of ours in Norfolk in September, here it is!
> 
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/great-yarmouth/277860


That looks wonderful! I want to go live there!  You'll have so much fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir de tres chaud France! That means its hot here. Been to a lovelu chteau and gardens today. Walked a bit, sat a bit, ate a bit and knitted a bit...... lovely. Now sitting in the ga rden having after dinner a nd coffee.
> ds has sorted my emails out so now I can send them, but can't use my mobile here.
> off to the lake for jet skiing tomorrow (I may just knit)
> Hoope. You are amll ok. Love u lots xxxx


So glad you are having such a wonderful time! It sounds heavenly!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> After talking to Chrissy about her caravan holiday next week, I re-checked the details of ours in Norfolk in September, here it is!
> 
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/great-yarmouth/277860


That looks good, you will have to let me know how it goes.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir de tres chaud France! That means its hot here. Been to a lovelu chteau and gardens today. Walked a bit, sat a bit, ate a bit and knitted a bit...... lovely. Now sitting in the ga rden having after dinner a nd coffee.
> ds has sorted my emails out so now I can send them, but can't use my mobile here.
> off to the lake for jet skiing tomorrow (I may just knit)
> Hoope. You are amll ok. Love u lots xxxx


So pleased you are having a good time with good weather, hope it lasts for you. Hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir de tres chaud France! That means its hot here. Been to a lovelu chteau and gardens today. Walked a bit, sat a bit, ate a bit and knitted a bit...... lovely. Now sitting in the ga rden having after dinner a nd coffee.
> ds has sorted my emails out so now I can send them, but can't use my mobile here.
> off to the lake for jet skiing tomorrow (I may just knit)
> Hoope. You are amll ok. Love u lots xxxx


So pleased you are having a good time with good weather, hope it lasts for you. Hugs. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> So pleased you are having a good time with good weather, hope it lasts for you. Hugs. Xx


Sun is going down, the birds are singing and I can hear a cuckoo. Going to have a walk round the lake before we go in. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, had a good day today, meet up with Londy and enjoyed our natter.
A lady I know has asked me if I have a pattern like the all-in-one in the picture? It is about 30 years old. She made it or her daughter and wants to make it for her new GC. I am going to ask on the main KP.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's time for me to go.
> Sorry Judy I didn't see you there.


That's ok, I didn't see you either


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good to meet up, it was good to have a god chat. When I got home I fell asleep then Kaz phoned to say that little O wanted to feed the squirrels. So I've been to Greenwich Park, it was beautiful up there.
> Kaz just told me that her friend who I was telling you about cut off her long hair last night and sent it to the charity where they make wigs for children. One little girl is going to have beautiful curls, at least something good has come from her illness.


What a lovely, kind, brave thing to do!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sun is going down, the birds are singing and I can hear a cuckoo. Going to have a walk round the lake before we go in. X


Lovely to hear from you but still missing you!! All is good here, having my hair chopped off tomorrow as I appear to be moulting. It always happens when my hair gets longer than very sort!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely to hear from you but still missing you!! All is good here, having my hair chopped off tomorrow as I appear to be moulting. It always happens when my hair gets longer than very sort!!! xxxx


I've been growing mine out a bit, too, Londy. Still not completely sold on it but will give it a few more weeks before I decide if I want to keep growing it or ... ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

MORning girls, quite dull here. I understand its suposed to rain. DH has gone to help DS. He is sleeping over on Monday night I believe. DS gets his injection and cant drive for a day, and he has to go to a meeting on Tuesday. DH will take him and also take him to the hospital. I wont go because I'm just sitting there and I might as well be home with my knitting and over 60's.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been growing mine out a bit, too, Londy. Still not completely sold on it but will give it a few more weeks before I decide if I want to keep growing it or ... ?


Taking you with me to the hairdresser - on paper, anyway!! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Taking you with me to the hairdresser - on paper, anyway!! x


Let me know how we turn out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Another sunny day here. I'm off to meet up with another dear friend this morning. Haven't seen her for a few months so will be good to catch up. Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

D-Day yesterday, as if anyone could miss it!

Picture of a small part of our local parade, Son Merlin in the foreground with the RBL standard at dip, then to the left behind the war memorial you can just see me, standing with the veterans.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and the best story from the commemorations:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.

When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.
> 
> When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


I thought that was wonderful, well done him! I recorded all the coverage yesterday, as I was out, watched lots last nigh, it was wonderful. Well done you + son for taking part.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Shirley here -- I have, as you likely know, taken a break from organizing the regular workshops. However, I have been asked to organize a conversation on how to use color -- and as a result we have a really neat conversation going on in the workshops (see llink at bottom) #58 

We are really getting into how to use color in our knitting and are starting a new project tomorrow -- I have posted different shades of yarn and asked questions- The girls are going to answer the questions as to their choices and we will discuss it. It is going so well, that i thought I would mention it here as there are so many wonderful knitters on this thread (and crocheters too). I think you might find it quite interesting -- start from page one and read on -- Tomorrow the ladies will be posting their individual choices of some colors I have posted and we will be discussing how they can use them and why they made the choices. 

I really really recommend this if you have the time. It is fine if you don't want to join in but the information is worthwhile for anyone who knits.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.
> 
> When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


What a guy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> D-Day yesterday, as if anyone could miss it!
> 
> Picture of a small part of our local parade, Son Merlin in the foreground with the RBL standard at dip, then to the left behind the war memorial you can just see me, standing with the veterans.


Had a bit of a game opening that but it was worth it, lovely picture! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just love the haircut :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. Spent the date at the lake. Did a lot of knitting and also some jet skiing, even allowed to drive and now my wrists ache , but it was worth it. Miss a d love you all.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Spent the date at the lake. Did a lot of knitting and also some jet skiing, even allowed to drive and now my wrists ache , but it was worth it. Miss a d love you all.


That looks like so much fun and it looks like GS3 is already a pro at that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love the haircut Londy smart having her take pictures
:thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gotta run and check on DH and see what they are up to love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just love the haircut :thumbup:


Fank Yoo, I do too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Spent the date at the lake. Did a lot of knitting and also some jet skiing, even allowed to drive and now my wrists ache , but it was worth it. Miss a d love you all.


Looking fabulous love!!! Glad you had a good time and are feeling well enough to have a go at the jet ski! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.
> 
> When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


Good for him! And great photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looks great! Good choice going for the rose while waiting for him.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Spent the date at the lake. Did a lot of knitting and also some jet skiing, even allowed to drive and now my wrists ache , but it was worth it. Miss a d love you all.


Looks like great fun! We miss you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm goiong to DS's today. I'll have to take my knitting. Hope you all have a good day....The sooner this bathroom is done the better. tiles are getting put on the wall now, then the sink and the toilet will be next! I make it sound easy dont I?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love the haircut sweetie....and I can imagine what a hard choice you had to make, wine or home! :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Two excellent decisions there! I love the new haircut.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks wonderful! I want to go live there!  You'll have so much fun!


I agree, it will be wonderful - lovely fresh sea air :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sun is going down, the birds are singing and I can hear a cuckoo. Going to have a walk round the lake before we go in. X


That sounds absolutely wonderful


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> D-Day yesterday, as if anyone could miss it!
> 
> Picture of a small part of our local parade, Son Merlin in the foreground with the RBL standard at dip, then to the left behind the war memorial you can just see me, standing with the veterans.


From the side-on angle he is on, he seems to look very much like you 
:-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and the best story from the commemorations:


He knew exactly where he wanted to be ....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.
> 
> When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


I can't believe that they would give him a ticket, especially as he was in the original event :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Looking fabulous love!!! Glad you had a good time and are feeling well enough to have a go at the jet ski! xxxx


Ditto from me xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Erie, expecting some rain today.Not much going on here. Going to do a bit of pick up around the house today and DH will watch his sport shows.

Purple you look like a young girl sittig on the jet ski, with the windblown hair and holding DGS3. Glad you were able to go jetting. Your DGSs picture was so sweet. They have certsinly grown since I last saw a pic of them. Congrats on the new little DGD in the warming oven.We miss you also. Have fun.

Londy Just love the new do. I am going to take your pic with me when I go back to my hair dresser and see if she can duplicate your cut on me. Hope that is okay with you. Is just an adorable cut on you. The Rose sounded better than climbing the back fence dear. Good choice.

Pam hope you had a lovely meet up with your friend. It is always nice to get together with friends one hasn't seen in awhile.

Saxy your son does favor you I believe. Yes the gentleman made the papers over here also. Bless him, he wanted to be part of the remembrances.

GS hope you have a gret time at your dSs. Glad to hear the tile is going up and soon the needed appliances will be going in.Enjoy relaxing and knittig. Are you staying over night????

Binky your weather sounds mighty sticky. I love the heat, but not the humidity. When we go to Florida this summer, I think the high humidity they say they have may influence wether we keep this house or sell it and become full time Florida folks. They do have A/c every where, so hope it is not much of a problem. 

Xiang Hi Judi!!!!!!

Off to do a load of laundry. Everyone have a lovely day. Purly




Off to do a load of laundry. Hop


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Will try to do better hitting the keys to spell words properly. Sorry about the typos.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> From the side-on angle he is on, he seems to look very much like you
> :-D


his gut does! He actually looks like his dad, but of course he is a mixture of the two of us.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Spent the date at the lake. Did a lot of knitting and also some jet skiing, even allowed to drive and now my wrists ache , but it was worth it. Miss a d love you all.


I'm not jealous! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looking good! You should have seen my hair yesterday after being caught in the storm. Sorry about not getting in, at least you had somewhere to go, with wine....result. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm not jealous! Xx


Chrissy, I've just been sitting here at DS,s, quietly because DS and DIL have gone out for an hour. I had your knitting book in my bag and I've just read it. It's a wonderful book of tips, brilliant. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from and very mild and wet Southern Indiana, been cleaning up a bit still need to clean the floor then I am going to go knit for a bit after a shower.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm home safe and sound. GS1 has maths exam in the morning, then another exam on Wednesday afternoon and then he's finished.which is more than can be said for the bathroom. DS is ayt hosp tomorrow at noon.

The sunny sky has just gone black....the trees are swaying and its lashing down. It doesnt look like the same day. havent got any knitting done today. downloaded some sudoku and logig probs on my i-pad for my hols.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from France. Another day ag the lake. Both gss having fun on the jet skis and so did Mr P. I just knitted, drank wine, paddled and played withthe boys. This evening we wrnt to GFs parents house foe cake and champagne to celebrate the forthcoming baby. It was all tres French and realy lovely.
love you all xxx ps it is vety hot


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love the haircut sweetie....and I can imagine what a hard choice you had to make, wine or home! :roll:


Hehehe!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy Just love the new do. I am going to take your pic with me when I go back to my hair dresser and see if she can duplicate your cut on me. Hope that is okay with you. Is just an adorable cut on you. The Rose sounded better than climbing the back fence dear. Good choice.
> 
> Thanks Purly, I am really pleased with it! Strangely, I took a picture of Pam's haircut from last year with me!! We'll all finish up looking beautiful but like clones!!! xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy Just love the new do. I am going to take your pic with me when I go back to my hair dresser and see if she can duplicate your cut on me. Hope that is okay with you. Is just an adorable cut on you. The Rose sounded better than climbing the back fence dear. Good choice.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a busy weekend with the gks. They eventually turned up with their M&D at 8pm last night, a bit over excited and not ready to go to bed at all!! However, we've had some fun today; band looming, playing cricket in our tiny garden until the ball went over the fence :roll: , watched The Thief of Baghdad on TV for the millionth time, played on the Wii, had lunch at the supermarket and Liv sewed herself a little drawstring bag on my basic machine, with a tiny bit of help from me! They have finally gone to sleep now so I can get on here for a catch up! Off to Zumba after dropping them off at school in the morning. Phew, it's all go!!!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Erie, expecting some rain today.Not much going on here. Going to do a bit of pick up around the house today and DH will watch his sport shows.
> 
> Purple you look like a young girl sittig on the jet ski, with the windblown hair and holding DGS3. Glad you were able to go jetting. Your DGSs picture was so sweet. They have certsinly grown since I last saw a pic of them. Congrats on the new little DGD in the warming oven.We miss you also. Have fun.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you ...... I am going to be be busy knitting, possibly sewing, and doing a bit of looming (either on my knitting loom, or my rainbow loom :lol: :lol: ).

I am now going to have a hot breakfast (a bowl of nice hot porridge , with a range of berries, very yummy), to see if I can warm up my bones!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've been growing mine out a bit, too, Londy. Still not completely sold on it but will give it a few more weeks before I decide if I want to keep growing it or ... ?


I was running 
Ate so I blew mine dry on high and when I looked in the mirror I looked like a mad professor in a sci fi movie. It hasn't calmed down a bit. We went to an Italian restaurant after seeing the movie "Chef" which was very good but made me hungry.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Looking good! You should have seen my hair yesterday after being caught in the storm. Sorry about not getting in, at least you had somewhere to go, with wine....result. Xx


It's best to "whine" a bit when locked out. Does he use a hearing aid?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I finished the Bsby swester except for embroidering rose buds. Somehow the hood doesn't look right. I may have picked up too many stitches and it was wide so I tried to reduce the width. And now it looks like a grape fruit could be enclosed in it. I can either give it and tell her if the hood doesn't fit I can take it off and put a collar instead or I can just not give it to her and just finish the second swester I've only done 12 rows so far. I changed the plain pattern to include what looks like branches for the embroidery and that messed up my hood count! Ahhhh!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sun is going down, the birds are singing and I can hear a cuckoo. Going to have a walk round the lake before we go in. X


Sounds like a perfect holiday! Your grandson is cute and your son is a hunk!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Chrissy, I've just been sitting here at DS,s, quietly because DS and DIL have gone out for an hour. I had your knitting book in my bag and I've just read it. It's a wonderful book of tips, brilliant. Thanks a lot for that.


Glad you enjoyed it, I got myself a copy too and gradually reading it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy Just love the new do. I am going to take your pic with me when I go back to my hair dresser and see if she can duplicate your cut on me. Hope that is okay with you. Is just an adorable cut on you. The Rose sounded better than climbing the back fence dear. Good choice.
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

molrning girls. I have the house t myself all day and night. I igt fitin S and B nd dancing. I dont knw....I havent wokn p yet!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and 18'C (68'F). It's cloudy and windy.
I'm almost done a little bolero for over my sundresses. It's acrylic but lacy so I hope it isn't too warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> molrning girls. I have the house t myself all day and night. I igt fitin S and B nd dancing. I dont knw....I havent wokn p yet!!!!


Still asleep but you can type a message to us. Good morning GSusan.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. Another day ag the lake. Both gss having fun on the jet skis and so did Mr P. I just knitted, drank wine, paddled and played withthe boys. This evening we wrnt to GFs parents house foe cake and champagne to celebrate the forthcoming baby. It was all tres French and realy lovely.
> love you all xxx ps it is vety hot


Sounds like a wonderful day at the lake.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny France. Lots of thunder and lightening last night, but lovr, y and hot now. Filling the pool today.
Hope you are a ll ok. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from an overcast Erie, expecting some rain today.Not much going on here. Going to do a bit of pick up around the house today and DH will watch his sport shows.
> 
> Purple you look like a young girl sittig on the jet ski, with the windblown hair and holding DGS3. Glad you were able to go jetting. Your DGSs picture was so sweet. They have certsinly grown since I last saw a pic of them. Congrats on the new little DGD in the warming oven.We miss you also. Have fun.
> 
> ...


Having lived right beside Lake Ontario for 25 years with all it's high humidity, humidity is fine so long as there is a breeze. We used to have a place at Deland, not that far from Ocala. I never found the humidity to be bad there. We had tall pines on our property that kept the house shaded.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day at the lake.


Hi Nitzi, it was. I am being very lazy. How are you? Not long now until October :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Lots of thunder and lightening last night, but lovr, y and hot now. Filling the pool today.
> Hope you are a ll ok. Xx


That looks like a nice cool dip


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi, it was. I am being very lazy. How are you? Not long now until October :thumbup:


I'm counting days until I find out what is going on at work. October sounds wonderful right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can't believe that they would give him a ticket, especially as he was in the original event :shock:


Over here, the news said it was the nursing home that wouldn't let him go. They said they didn't have the staff to accompany him. It sounds like he did alright on his own, with him army buddies help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love the doo. 
I've been locked out of the house on occasion. I have a hidden key outside now. Mum can't hear the doorbell either.
I never thought of a glass of rose as a solution  I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's best to "whine" a bit when locked out. Does he use a hearing aid?


No, he doesn't and won't! He also has very selective hearing! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just come in from S and B....I walked all the way there uphill and came home early because it looked like rain and all my washing was out. Just got in intime, then the heavens opened. 

The jury is still out on linedancing. I did something yesterday I've not done for about 3 years. I did a sudoku...OMG was I addicted at one time. 

hope you are all having a great day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, he doesn't and won't! He also has very selective hearing! :roll: :roll: :roll:


My hub thought a hearing aid meant he was old. He was old with or without it in the car jI would say silly insults just for fun knowing he couldn't hear me I'd say "what big fuzzy ears you have" and he'd just drive on unaware. But it was so annoying when he would say I should speak up when I was talking to him loud already and he'd have the tv up louder than a saloon! I miss him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from S and B....I walked all the way there uphill and came home early because it looked like rain and all my washing was out. Just got in intime, then the heavens opened.
> 
> The jury is still out on linedancing. I did something yesterday I've not done for about 3 years. I did a sudoku...OMG was I addicted at one time.
> 
> hope you are all having a great day.


I'm so tired of rain! Son does soduko but I can't understand how you know what goes where. I'll never do it. I like word search and Wordsworth on the iPad.i attempt candy land saga once in a while. They use to do boots scoot
booge At camp Linedancing. I tried at the YWCA once but in the back row because I was going the wrong way all the time.looked like a Jerry Lewis comedy routine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


He's great ....want to hug him.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Perfect style for you! Smart to take a photo.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just spoken with DS.....he's been in the hosital 3hrs and is on his way home with DH....he said his bums numb, his leg is numb and also his man parts! he never mentioned his back.......!!!...He sound very happy and high bless him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


hes a fine looking boy...Why am I not suprised he likes water?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


gorgeous as ever!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so tired of rain! Son does soduko but I can't understand how you know what goes where. I'll never do it. I like word search and Wordsworth on the iPad.i attempt candy land saga once in a while. They use to do boots scoot
> booge At camp Linedancing. I tried at the YWCA once but in the back row because I was going the wrong way all the time.looked like a Jerry Lewis comedy routine.


I go most mondays, and we still go the wrong way...it all adds up to the pleasure. or so I'm told :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> just spoken with DS.....he's been in the hosital 3hrs and is on his way home with DH....he said his bums numb, his leg is numb and also his man parts! he never mentioned his back.......!!!...He sound very happy and high bless him.


Bless him. I hope it doesn't all hurt when it 'comes round'


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Saxy.....I've got peace for 36hrs....teres noone slamming doors and banging everything......i cant settle hahahahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm so tired of rain! Son does soduko but I can't understand how you know what goes where. I'll never do it. I like word search and Wordsworth on the iPad.i attempt candy land saga once in a while. They use to do boots scoot
> booge At camp Linedancing. I tried at the YWCA once but in the back row because I was going the wrong way all the time.looked like a Jerry Lewis comedy routine.


I tried it once and like you, stood at the back to copy every one else but then they all turned round in the dance so _I_ was at the front, without a clue what I should be doing!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


Gorgeous little boy, love him!!!! xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I tried it once and like you, stood at the back to copy every one else but then they all turned round in the dance so _I_ was at the front, without a clue what I should be doing!!


That was tricky of them.they gave us batons which became lethal weapons I'm having trouble walking since muscle pain in the back of my legs so I think my dancing days may be over ..unless I get into wheelchair ballet 
My former coworker is in the nursing home and when I went to see her ..she's in her mid eighties..she suggested I join places where I'd meet a new husband. How that for optimism? Tho we could use a carpenter in the family


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry ladies this picture s for June, guess what it's for if you like?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from S and B....I walked all the way there uphill and came home early because it looked like rain and all my washing was out. Just got in intime, then the heavens opened.
> 
> The jury is still out on linedancing. I did something yesterday I've not done for about 3 years. I did a sudoku...OMG was I addicted at one time.
> 
> hope you are all having a great day.


I used to be addicted to Sudoku, then I got my Ipad   They are very good for your brain I still do them occasionally. 
Had my DD & little O here all day. She did our front garden for me & I put in some bedding plants. We had the garden done last year & we have a raised flower bed so I can try to keep it looking ok. She also did some housework for me, she comes up and it really helps. As she is not working at the moment I pay her choir fees, helps everyone, we are all happy.
Have a good evening....hugs. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy.....I've got peace for 36hrs....teres noone slamming doors and banging everything......i cant settle hahahahaha


It's unnerving isn't it!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


He looks a cheeky choppy!! 
My DD came up today & between us we did the front garden. She got out the hose to wash it all down. little O ended up soaked through, so I had to wash & dry his clothes. Unfortunately he was wearing his expensive shoes, it was his mum's fault, but it was great fun watching. Continue enjoying your holiday. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I tried it once and like you, stood at the back to copy every one else but then they all turned round in the dance so _I_ was at the front, without a clue what I should be doing!!


That's what happened to me too, in the days when I could dance. Did you ever dance the 'Slosh'. It was in the '70's, used to love it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry ladies this picture s for June, guess what it's for if you like?


Dumb belles?? :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That was tricky of them.they gave us batons which became lethal weapons I'm having trouble walking since muscle pain in the back of my legs so I think my dancing days may be over ..unless I get into wheelchair ballet
> My former coworker is in the nursing home and when I went to see her ..she's in her mid eighties..she suggested I join places where I'd meet a new husband. How that for optimism? Tho we could use a carpenter in the family


Love your dry wit!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's what happened to me too, in the days when I could dance. Did you ever dance the 'Slosh'. It was in the '70's, used to love it!


Yes! Same sort of thing, wasn't it?!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Dumb belles?? :lol:


No but I _am_ a dumb belle!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes! Same sort of thing, wasn't it?!


It was, I know we all used to line up, we did it a lot on our trips to Belgium.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Lots of thunder and lightening last night, but lovr, y and hot now. Filling the pool today.
> Hope you are a ll ok. Xx


So cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from S and B....I walked all the way there uphill and came home early because it looked like rain and all my washing was out. Just got in intime, then the heavens opened.
> 
> The jury is still out on linedancing. I did something yesterday I've not done for about 3 years. I did a sudoku...OMG was I addicted at one time.
> 
> hope you are all having a great day.


That's awesome that you did it I finally figured out how but haven't done one in so long think I forgot again.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry ladies this picture s for June, guess what it's for if you like?


For making Popsicles!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Took the kids to the park today and I don't think Michael liked it at all! He didn't like anything I put him on he was running through the gravel picking up rocks go figure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Lots of thunder and lightening last night, but lovr, y and hot now. Filling the pool today.
> Hope you are a ll ok. Xx


Wonderful photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


He is such an adorable little guy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Took the kids to the park today and I don't think Michael liked it at all! He didn't like anything I put him on he was running through the gravel picking up rocks go figure!


He's a real boy then!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> For making Popsicles!


Yes, so I believe! My task is to now find some over here!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls.its a beautiful days. over 60's today. slept well last night. but lapsing into my bad habit. the alarm goes off and I'm listening to womans hour!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


lovely coat londy, but a beautiful girl. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

The plastic dumbbell type things are to hold an ice cream cone, the cne fits inside, no more drips, apparently! My daughter saw them on the Internet!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely coat londy, but a beautiful girl. :thumbup:


I'm a bit biased but I think so too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls.its a beautiful days. over 60's today. slept well last night. but lapsing into my bad habit. the alarm goes off and I'm listening to womans hour!!!!


Good afternoon, Susan!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 14'C (57'F). It's sunny right now, but there are clouds on the horizon.
My Nokia phone was acting up last night. It would ring but when I answered it there was no sound. When I tried to make a call I couldn't hear a dial tone. Finally figured out what the problem was as I was driving home. There is a stylus with this phone with a plug that you can put in the headphone jack so you don't lose the stylus. Yes, you guessed it, I had plugged the stylus in and my phone thought there were headphones in and turned off the speaker. So now the stylus is tied to the handstrap and I can hear again. :roll: :roll: ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The plastic dumbbell type things are to hold an ice cream cone, the cne fits inside, no more drips, apparently! My daughter saw them on the Internet!


I want one of those. I guess I don't eat my ice cream fast enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


What a sweetie. Isn't it wonderful when someone loves your creations.
Sorry about the car. Mine needs suspension work again I've been holding off. I may be cheaper just to buy new tires when the broken suspension wears them unevenly, hmmm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


It looks like the whole family spends a lot of time in the water. That's one way to stay cool.
Great smile.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

So I'm off to work. I'll be collecting my plants and bringing them home. There won't be anyone there to water them.
Everyone have a pleasant day, I will.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


Phew, that's a relief for you! I think you owe the person who reminded you a drink, you must be quite relieved!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


Great photos and so glad she loves it, but then why wouldn't she?!!!!! She (and the coat) are adorable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 14'C (57'F). It's sunny right now, but there are clouds on the horizon.
> My Nokia phone was acting up last night. It would ring but when I answered it there was no sound. When I tried to make a call I couldn't hear a dial tone. Finally figured out what the problem was as I was driving home. There is a stylus with this phone with a plug that you can put in the headphone jack so you don't lose the stylus. Yes, you guessed it, I had plugged the stylus in and my phone thought there were headphones in and turned off the speaker. So now the stylus is tied to the handstrap and I can hear again. :roll: :roll: ;-)


Good morning. Good thing you figured that out!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos and so glad she loves it, but then why wouldn't she?!!!!! She (and the coat) are adorable.


Thank you dear! I have, of course, always thought she was beautiful but think she has grown into a really pretty little bundle of fun!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


Sorry to hear about the strike situation. That is indeed good news about your already scheduled vacation time. Phew!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear! I have, of course, always thought she was beautiful but think she has grown into a really pretty little bundle of fun!! xx


She truly has.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls. I'm still on my own. Heard from DH as he was having fish and chips for his lunch!!!!

I've won myfortune at over 60's...£3, AND a pkt of mixed chocy biscuits and some custard cremes and some Rington tea bags. Not too bad tday.

DH should be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls.its a beautiful days. over 60's today. slept well last night. but lapsing into my bad habit. the alarm goes off and I'm listening to womans hour!!!!


Sounds good to me! Hope you had a good time at over 60's, you certainly had good winnings!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


I hope they can get sorted out Nitz its so worrying for you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


Charlotte is looking so cute in her coat, so pleased she loves it, all those magic knots paid off!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Chrissy. How are you keeping? We seem low on the ground this week. I'm doing nothing more today. Ive had a good walk yesterday to the s and b and danced last night, I've had a good walk to over 60's there and back today. I'm worn out....Its all uphill on the way there. I cant manage banks so much. My legs go where they want, I sometimes look drunk and stupid.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I want one of those. I guess I don't eat my ice cream fast enough.


My DD tells me they sell them in Walmart,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> So I'm off to work. I'll be collecting my plants and bringing them home. There won't be anyone there to water them.
> Everyone have a pleasant day, I will.


Sorry about the strike but you seem to have booked your holiday at the right time which is good for you. How long is the strike due to last, any idea? Hope you have a good couple of weeks off, any plans. I am off on holiday this coming weekend and the weather seems to be improving.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


I don't blame her. It looks even better on her!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


Sorry to hear about Mr Ric's back. It's good he can see the Dr quickly. Hope the visit goes well and they have a good solution to the problem.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry to hear about Mr Ric's back. It's good he can see the Dr quickly. Hope the visit goes well and they have a good solution to the problem.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Chrissy. How are you keeping? We seem low on the ground this week. I'm doing nothing more today. Ive had a good walk yesterday to the s and b and danced last night, I've had a good walk to over 60's there and back today. I'm worn out....Its all uphill on the way there. I cant manage banks so much. My legs go where they want, I sometimes look drunk and stupid.


Hi GS, it is quiet on here at the moment. I'm sitting up at my DD's had her 2 boys today, eldest one going back tomorrow after Chicken Pox. Haven't done much as my back is terrible again today so have left them to play and trash the flat! I tidied up using a broom, pushing the toys in the corner! 
You sound as though you are doing really well with all your walking & dancing, what an inspiration you will be for other stroke patients at your meeting. As for looking drunk & stupid, you couldn't look stupid, not so sure about the drunk! lol! I know you don't drink! Every time I fall over, which is quite often I am asked if I have been drinking....I wish! Are you still on your own? If you are hope you are relaxing and not knitting that aran? Hugs. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll drink to that!


Thank you both for that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has arrived from beyond,its nice to have him home. And thats all I'm saying on the subject.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I hear that Brighton and Hove City have given our wayward veteran the freedom of the City. That means he can march up the middle of the street if he wants to (with prior warning!)
Normally only serving units are given the freedom of the City/Borough.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


I can understand that you feel like that but sounds like it is the complete answer so both of you be brave for a little bit longer. Be prepared for him to be chasing you round the garden when he's fully recovered!! Say Hi for me! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls. I'm still on my own. Heard from DH as he was having fish and chips for his lunch!!!!
> 
> I've won myfortune at over 60's...£3, AND a pkt of mixed chocy biscuits and some custard cremes and some Rington tea bags. Not too bad tday.
> 
> DH should be back in a couple of hours.


That's you sorted for afternoon tea then, I'll be right over!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Charlotte is looking so cute in her coat, so pleased she loves it, all those magic knots paid off!!!!


....until one comes undone....... :evil: :evil: :evil: !


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Chrissy. How are you keeping? We seem low on the ground this week. I'm doing nothing more today. Ive had a good walk yesterday to the s and b and danced last night, I've had a good walk to over 60's there and back today. I'm worn out....Its all uphill on the way there. I cant manage banks so much. My legs go where they want, I sometimes look drunk and stupid.


I would be quite happy to see you drunk but you could never, never look stupid my lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hear that Brighton and Hove City have given our wayward veteran the freedom of the City. That means he can march up the middle of the street if he wants to (with prior warning!)
> Normally only serving units are given the freedom of the City/Borough.


Richly deserved and I hope he takes advantage of the privilege!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I hear that Brighton and Hove City have given our wayward veteran the freedom of the City. That means he can march up the middle of the street if he wants to (with prior warning!)
> Normally only serving units are given the freedom of the City/Borough.


Hoorah for him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can understand that you feel like that but sounds like it is the complete answer so both of you be brave for a little bit longer. Be prepared for him to be chasing you round the garden when he's fully recovered!! Say Hi for me! xx


LOL!!!!  He says hi back and hi to Pat, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Richly deserved and I hope he takes advantage of the privilege!!


Me, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He's a real boy then!?


Yes he is all boy!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, so I believe! My task is to now find some over here!!!


I got it right yay!!!! it helps that we had some that where sorta like those.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


adorable!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The plastic dumbbell type things are to hold an ice cream cone, the cne fits inside, no more drips, apparently! My daughter saw them on the Internet!


Oh darn so I wasn't right.....phewy....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


Sorry about the strike but that is great about the vacation pay.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.

Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Oh darn so I wasn't right.....phewy....


Never mind! Hope you are ok? How's your weather today. Have been looking at terrible flooding in parts of USA, hope it's not near you. Have a good day. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


Give my best to DS. Hope he will be able to start getting around now. Are you off work with him? Tell him to get some sunshine, it's good for the bones! Have a good day whatever you are doing. Hugs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh darn so I wasn't right.....phewy....


Oh ok, so I got it wrong too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


Thought you'd been quiet, so glad the ordeal is on its way to being over for you all and glad it went well! Healing hugs coming your way and lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning Chris!! I'm off to WW in a minute then we are going down to Birchington as there is not much on at the cinema this week! Do you want a stick of rock brought back? :lol: :lol: Catch you later xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornign girls, looks like a nice day. 

lifeline...pleased everything is over and done with for your DS, recovery time now.

My DS says he can only feel 10% of the pain now. 

We are on school run today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning Susan, lovely day down here so we're off to the seaside!!! So glad your DS is feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 18'C (67'F) and pouring rain. We have a rainfall warning.
Yesterday at lunch I watched a beautiful ceremony at work. They piped out the old police chief and installed the new one. There was a parade with motorcycle cops, bagpipe band, honour guard and the oldest police car with the old chief and the newest police car with the new chief. The band leader was wearing the red dress jacket of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) with the police kilt and a big beaver hat. By the end of the ceremony, this man was red from the heat. Once the cars arrived at the building the honour guard and the band escorted the chiefs to the tent beside the building where the rest of the ceremony was held. There were representatives from all the surrounding police forces. "Amazing Grace" by bagpipe is just eerie.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Sorry about the strike but you seem to have booked your holiday at the right time which is good for you. How long is the strike due to last, any idea? Hope you have a good couple of weeks off, any plans. I am off on holiday this coming weekend and the weather seems to be improving.


They've never striked (struck? What's the past tense of strike?) before. So I have no idea how long they will be out. Management has brought in cots and food, so I think they are expecting a long strike.
I'm not going anywhere except my brother's cottage during my holidays. I might take a run out to Amish country to get some sausage.
Do you have plans for your vacation?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Morning Chris!! I'm off to WW in a minute then we are going down to Birchington as there is not much on at the cinema this week! Do you want a stick of rock brought back? :lol: :lol: Catch you later xxx


WW? What's that? I would have loved a strick of rock before the Diabetis, mind you does that stop me?? Have a great time at he seaside, love that part of the world.
My little boys & their mummies have just gone off to Gravesend to see the Peppa Pig show, not sure who was the most excited! The boys were both wearing their George Pig t.shirts, looked so cute.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD tells me they sell them in Walmart,


I'll look next time I'm there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Mum is packing her stuff and fussing that she is forgetting something. She is leaving for a cruise to Sable Island off our east coast. The cruise ship is little, only about 100 feet long and their cabin is low with only a porthole so she is worried that she won't be able to get out in an emergency. 
She hasn't even thought about the fact that their transfer to Sable Island is done by zodiac inflatable boats because there isn't a dock at Sable Island.
She will be off taking pictures and enjoying herself while all the fuss about work is on. Good timing again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornign girls, looks like a nice day.
> 
> lifeline...pleased everything is over and done with for your DS, recovery time now.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that the surgery has worked to ease his pain. Healing thoughts sent his way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


Healing thoughts for his recovery sent your way. I hope his recovery is speedy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


I know that surgery is worrisome, but surgical techniques just keep getting better and better. I know that the surgeon will come up with a solution that relieves his pain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


I know that surgery is worrisome, but surgical techniques just keep getting better and better. I know that the surgeon will come up with a solution that relieves his pain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It has lightened up a bit here. Just in time for me to leave for work. I'm off, running between raindrops to the car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> They've never striked (struck? What's the past tense of strike?) before. So I have no idea how long they will be out. Management has brought in cots and food, so I think they are expecting a long strike.
> I'm not going anywhere except my brother's cottage during my holidays. I might take a run out to Amish country to get some sausage.
> Do you have plans for your vacation?


Hope your strike is settled soon, at least you are away from it for a couple of weeks. Enjoy your visit to the cottage & Amish country, which looks a great place from pictures I have seen.
We are going to Somerset which is in the South West of England. We have hired a caravan which sleeps 6, just for DH & I, we might have a couple of friends come down too. We are going to visit Bath and go to the American Museum to see the Kaffe Faccett exhibition, so looking forward to that.
Have a god day, love. Chris


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....until one comes undone....... :evil: :evil: :evil: !


and you not there to fix it! Don't even think about it. They're tight.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


That's great news. But what's it like to be normal?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornign girls, looks like a nice day.
> 
> lifeline...pleased everything is over and done with for your DS, recovery time now.
> 
> ...


More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.

My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
I'm collecting the boys from school today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 18'C (67'F) and pouring rain. We have a rainfall warning.
> Yesterday at lunch I watched a beautiful ceremony at work. They piped out the old police chief and installed the new one. There was a parade with motorcycle cops, bagpipe band, honour guard and the oldest police car with the old chief and the newest police car with the new chief. The band leader was wearing the red dress jacket of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) with the police kilt and a big beaver hat. By the end of the ceremony, this man was red from the heat. Once the cars arrived at the building the honour guard and the band escorted the chiefs to the tent beside the building where the rest of the ceremony was held. There were representatives from all the surrounding police forces. "Amazing Grace" by bagpipe is just eerie.


I love ceremonies like that. That's partly why I do what I do.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.
> 
> My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
> I'm collecting the boys from school today.


That's great news for Merlin, he deserves it. Have fun with the boys.xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's great news for Merlin, he deserves it. Have fun with the boys.xx


always!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is packing her stuff and fussing that she is forgetting something. She is leaving for a cruise to Sable Island off our east coast. The cruise ship is little, only about 100 feet long and their cabin is low with only a porthole so she is worried that she won't be able to get out in an emergency.
> She hasn't even thought about the fact that their transfer to Sable Island is done by zodiac inflatable boats because there isn't a dock at Sable Island.
> She will be off taking pictures and enjoying herself while all the fuss about work is on. Good timing again.


I would love to be watching


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Over here, the news said it was the nursing home that wouldn't let him go. They said they didn't have the staff to accompany him. It sounds like he did alright on his own, with him army buddies help.


Sometimes nursing homes don't recognise the capabilities of some of their residents, and they think the residents are considerd inmates, so don't like letting them go out :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


He is a gorgeous kid, looks like he is a lot of fun also


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


She is gorgeous, and looks wonderful in her coat, is the pattern for that on line?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all, I have been silent for a little while, but I am ok! I have been knitting, sewing & looming like I am running out of time - :roll: that is how I always feel, there is never enough time, and it goes fast. So I have to do everything at once. I have finished one hooded jacket, and will post photo after blocking it. The second one is almost complete, so very soon I will be able to work on a couple of WIP's for myself :thumbup: and DD3. I WILL clear my WIP's eventually :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EST and 14'C (57'F). It's sunny right now, but there are clouds on the horizon.
> My Nokia phone was acting up last night. It would ring but when I answered it there was no sound. When I tried to make a call I couldn't hear a dial tone. Finally figured out what the problem was as I was driving home. There is a stylus with this phone with a plug that you can put in the headphone jack so you don't lose the stylus. Yes, you guessed it, I had plugged the stylus in and my phone thought there were headphones in and turned off the speaker. So now the stylus is tied to the handstrap and I can hear again. :roll: :roll: ;-)


These phones are sent to test our mental capacity, and keeps us on our toes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hear that Brighton and Hove City have given our wayward veteran the freedom of the City. That means he can march up the middle of the street if he wants to (with prior warning!)
> Normally only serving units are given the freedom of the City/Borough.


I think he deserves it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. We are at the boys. GS1 just had revision today, that's all he goes in for and exams. GS1 has been trampolining since he came home. It's a beautiful day. DS seems a bit slower than normal but says he feels better than yesterday.

I think we may all go down to the Marina for tea. It's nice down there on a summers night. DH is at B & Q....I wish they,d close all DIY shops and save me worry.........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Never mind! Hope you are ok? How's your weather today. Have been looking at terrible flooding in parts of USA, hope it's not near you. Have a good day. Xx


We have had rain but no flooding. It is really a nice day out not to hot the kids are here and I have pulled some weeds from my flower boxes.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


I hope your Ds has a speedy recovery back to his normal self.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 18'C (67'F) and pouring rain. We have a rainfall warning.
> Yesterday at lunch I watched a beautiful ceremony at work. They piped out the old police chief and installed the new one. There was a parade with motorcycle cops, bagpipe band, honour guard and the oldest police car with the old chief and the newest police car with the new chief. The band leader was wearing the red dress jacket of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) with the police kilt and a big beaver hat. By the end of the ceremony, this man was red from the heat. Once the cars arrived at the building the honour guard and the band escorted the chiefs to the tent beside the building where the rest of the ceremony was held. There were representatives from all the surrounding police forces. "Amazing Grace" by bagpipe is just eerie.


How lovely! I think I would have been very moved by that ceremony and I'm a sucker for an emotional tune!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They've never striked (struck? What's the past tense of strike?) before. So I have no idea how long they will be out. Management has brought in cots and food, so I think they are expecting a long strike.
> I'm not going anywhere except my brother's cottage during my holidays. I might take a run out to Amish country to get some sausage.
> Do you have plans for your vacation?


Stricken? :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> WW? What's that? I would have loved a strick of rock before the Diabetis, mind you does that stop me?? Have a great time at he seaside, love that part of the world.
> My little boys & their mummies have just gone off to Gravesend to see the Peppa Pig show, not sure who was the most excited! The boys were both wearing their George Pig t.shirts, looked so cute.


Oh bless them! A beautiful day on the Kent coast but we finished up at Herne Bay! Had a nice, very slow, walk along the front with DH, did some knitting sitting on a bench by the beach and a nice lunch looking out at sea. may have got the back of my neck a little singed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and you not there to fix it! Don't even think about it. They're tight.


Wish I was! :lol: :lol:  xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.
> 
> My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
> I'm collecting the boys from school today.


That's excellent, a relief for you all and smiles all round! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum is packing her stuff and fussing that she is forgetting something. She is leaving for a cruise to Sable Island off our east coast. The cruise ship is little, only about 100 feet long and their cabin is low with only a porthole so she is worried that she won't be able to get out in an emergency.
> She hasn't even thought about the fact that their transfer to Sable Island is done by zodiac inflatable boats because there isn't a dock at Sable Island.
> She will be off taking pictures and enjoying herself while all the fuss about work is on. Good timing again.


We are leaving for Florida in just about a month and last night I dreamed I forgot to pack all our clothes :shock: and we were in Mexico not Florida but it was a dream


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is gorgeous, and looks wonderful in her coat, is the pattern for that on line?


Yes Judi, it is called Toddler Domino Jacket and I think I found it through KP. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, I have been silent for a little while, but I am ok! I have been knitting, sewing & looming like I am running out of time - :roll: that is how I always feel, there is never enough time, and it goes fast. So I have to do everything at once. I have finished one hooded jacket, and will post photo after blocking it. The second one is almost complete, so very soon I will be able to work on a couple of WIP's for myself :thumbup: and DD3. I WILL clear my WIP's eventually :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice to see you dear! That is what I am trying to do with my WIPS! I know I could never just bin them so I have to finish them, however distasteful that is!!! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi all, I have been silent for a little while, but I am ok! I have been knitting, sewing & looming like I am running out of time - :roll: that is how I always feel, there is never enough time, and it goes fast. So I have to do everything at once. I have finished one hooded jacket, and will post photo after blocking it. The second one is almost complete, so very soon I will be able to work on a couple of WIP's for myself :thumbup: and DD3. I WILL clear my WIP's eventually :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's the spirit!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are leaving for Florida in just about a month and last night I dreamed I forgot to pack all our clothes :shock: and we were in Mexico not Florida but it was a dream


Just a bit of pre-vacation stress coming out! 'Everything is going to be just fine'!!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a bit of pre-vacation stress coming out! 'Everything is going to be just fine'!!!! xxx


I think so we haven't been on a vacation like this in four years, we have taken the short getaways to pigeon forge but those don't count like this will I am excited!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think so we haven't been on a vacation like this in four years, we have taken the short getaways to pigeon forge but those don't count like this will I am excited!


Who's going, just you and DH?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. We are at the boys. GS1 just had revision today, that's all he goes in for and exams. GS1 has been trampolining since he came home. It's a beautiful day. DS seems a bit slower than normal but says he feels better than yesterday.
> 
> I think we may all go down to the Marina for tea. It's nice down there on a summers night. DH is at B & Q....I wish they,d close all DIY shops and save me worry.........


At least he can get a discount on Wednesdays! Tea at the marina sounds wonderful. Hope it kept good for you all. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> We are leaving for Florida in just about a month and last night I dreamed I forgot to pack all our clothes :shock: and we were in Mexico not Florida but it was a dream


You must be worrying about getting things together for your holiday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


Great news, Rebecca, and I'm sure a huge relief for all of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornign girls, looks like a nice day.
> 
> lifeline...pleased everything is over and done with for your DS, recovery time now.
> 
> ...


That's good news for your DS!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I know that surgery is worrisome, but surgical techniques just keep getting better and better. I know that the surgeon will come up with a solution that relieves his pain.


Thanks, Nitzi. He saw the surgeon late yesterday and will indeed have surgery in July. The cyst is pressing on the nerves in his spinal column in the lumbar area so definitely needs to be removed. He will only be in the hospital about 24 hours or so then a two week recovery and another 4 weeks for total recovery, so about 6 weeks total. It will all be finecand no point in me worrying about it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your strike is settled soon, at least you are away from it for a couple of weeks. Enjoy your visit to the cottage & Amish country, which looks a great place from pictures I have seen.
> We are going to Somerset which is in the South West of England. We have hired a caravan which sleeps 6, just for DH & I, we might have a couple of friends come down too. We are going to visit Bath and go to the American Museum to see the Kaffe Faccett exhibition, so looking forward to that.
> Have a god day, love. Chris


Sounds like a wonderful holiday for you and DH!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.
> 
> My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
> I'm collecting the boys from school today.


That is fantastic news, Saxy! Congratulations to Merlin! !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. We are at the boys. GS1 just had revision today, that's all he goes in for and exams. GS1 has been trampolining since he came home. It's a beautiful day. DS seems a bit slower than normal but says he feels better than yesterday.
> 
> I think we may all go down to the Marina for tea. It's nice down there on a summers night. DH is at B & Q....I wish they,d close all DIY shops and save me worry.........


I hear you on that. Mr. Fix-it here has way too many projects!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless them! A beautiful day on the Kent coast but we finished up at Herne Bay! Had a nice, very slow, walk along the front with DH, did some knitting sitting on a bench by the beach and a nice lunch looking out at sea. may have got the back of my neck a little singed!


That sounds like an absolutely lovely day!]


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who's going, just you and DH?


And our Ds and dd.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope Purple is enjoying herself in France!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:



> Yes Judi, it is called Toddler Domino Jacket and I think I found it through KP. x


Thanks, got your email also :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice to see you dear! That is what I am trying to do with my WIPS! I know I could never just bin them so I have to finish them, however distasteful that is!!! :lol:


I feel the same, I paid good money for the yarn, or fabric, so it is darn well going to get finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


Beautiful! The coat suits her perfectly. She's a beauty. I can imagine how happy those photos make you feel.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


Luuuuukkkkkyyy! So glad you had a happy accident.

My luck isn't ..the VA paid mom in feb 2012 after she died and just now took it back. I had no idea the money was in the account. It is good that I don't have to come up with it, just send it back. It was a shock at 4:30 yesterday getting the notice they took $1195 but at least it'd corrected. I don't want what isn't coming to me fair and square. It was just a sudden surprise. I'm glad your situation came out well for you. 
I'm wondering how jinx is doing. Is she on the forum or have any of you kept in touch with her? Wishes she is doing,fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


I hope all goes well for you both. Now they do lazer surgery that takes lesshealingtime. I know surgery is a worry. I have a feelingmy leg and hand pain is from something bad And im avoiding going to specialists. My family doctor says carpal tunnel and arthritis but I'm thinkingitmight be otherwise. Worry worry all the time. If they knowshe ause they candela with itand hemaybepain free in the future which would be grand. Hang In there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi GS, it is quiet on here at the moment. I'm sitting up at my DD's had her 2 boys today, eldest one going back tomorrow after Chicken Pox. Haven't done much as my back is terrible again today so have left them to play and trash the flat! I tidied up using a broom, pushing the toys in the corner!
> You sound as though you are doing really well with all your walking & dancing, what an inspiration you will be for other stroke patients at your meeting. As for looking drunk & stupid, you couldn't look stupid, not so sure about the drunk! lol! I know you don't drink! Every time I fall over, which is quite often I am asked if I have been drinking....I wish! Are you still on your own? If you are hope you are relaxing and not knitting that aran? Hugs. Xx


You are an inspiration to me. You don't stay down for long. When we were toddlers we fell often learning to walk but when I see kind getup and give it another go I smile just as when I try to get up off this chair and legs hurt but I go on anyway. today you Are doing well ..that s what matters.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would be quite happy to see you drunk but you could never, never look stupid my lovely!!


Right! And people should not let their imaginations run away on them.

My friend told me today how once her husband was having a hard time getting out of the car into his wheelchair and a rough looking man came over and helped them even wheeling him into the doctor's office. 
When I see someone struggling I think just how brave they are to keep on when they need extra strength to succeed. Bravo for them. Maybe people are thinking how you are overcoming your limitation rather than thinking you are drunk. They may see you as a strong bra e lady you realy are. May you take every hill you meet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


Wishing him a speedy recovery.good that the weather isn't snowy so he can get outside a bit I hope.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 18'C (67'F) and pouring rain. We have a rainfall warning.
> Yesterday at lunch I watched a beautiful ceremony at work. They piped out the old police chief and installed the new one. There was a parade with motorcycle cops, bagpipe band, honour guard and the oldest police car with the old chief and the newest police car with the new chief. The band leader was wearing the red dress jacket of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) with the police kilt and a big beaver hat. By the end of the ceremony, this man was red from the heat. Once the cars arrived at the building the honour guard and the band escorted the chiefs to the tent beside the building where the rest of the ceremony was held. There were representatives from all the surrounding police forces. "Amazing Grace" by bagpipe is just eerie.


Quite a grand time. I'm sure he deserved the honor.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Nitzi. He saw the surgeon late yesterday and will indeed have surgery in July. The cyst is pressing on the nerves in his spinal column in the lumbar area so definitely needs to be removed. He will only be in the hospital about 24 hours or so then a two week recovery and another 4 weeks for total recovery, so about 6 weeks total. It will all be finecand no point in me worrying about it.


That's good that the surgery will happen so quickly. I wish your DH a quick recovery.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good mornign girls, looks like a nice day.
> 
> lifeline...pleased everything is over and done with for your DS, recovery time now.
> 
> ...


That is good news that your ds is now feeling less pain. Yep recovery time for my ds which will be very long. I have to feed him up, he is so very thin!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornig from sunny France. We will be on our way home today.
We have had a great time with the family. We've also been out and sbout visiti g some lovely places and also made some new friends.
sorry I've not done much catch up but I hope J, mr Rick and Susans Ds all get on ok with their backs. I think Charlotte looks gorgeous in her domino jacket.
Hope everyone else is ok. May be able to get on line this evening as their is supposed to be free wifi on the boat. If not catch you all tomorrow. 
Love nhugs xxxx
ps GS3 us now saying Andad and Nanna :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from sunny France. We will be on our way home today.
> We have had a great time with the family. We've also been out and sbout visiti g some lovely places and also made some new friends.
> sorry I've not done much catch up but I hope J, mr Rick and Susans Ds all get on ok with their backs. I think Charlotte looks gorgeous in her domino jacket.
> Hope everyone else is ok. May be able to get on line this evening as their is supposed to be free wifi on the boat. If not catch you all tomorrow.
> ...


Have a good journey home. I know two children who will be pleased to see you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I hear you on that. Mr. Fix-it here has way too many projects!


My Mr Fix it does too, but NO inclination to do them. He is retiring at Christmas and says its going to be done next year....I will wait and see what happens!
Tell him not to do much with his poorly back, hope it's not too painful. It seems as though everyone has a sore back at the moment. Lets hope everyone will be feeling better soon. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Right! And people should not let their imaginations run away on them.
> 
> My friend told me today how once her husband was having a hard time getting out of the car into his wheelchair and a rough looking man came over and helped them even wheeling him into the doctor's office.
> When I see someone struggling I think just how brave they are to keep on when they need extra strength to succeed. Bravo for them. Maybe people are thinking how you are overcoming your limitation rather than thinking you are drunk. They may see you as a strong bra e lady you realy are. May you take every hill you meet.


Hi Polly, I get told off for saying it but if i look around there is always worse off than me. My DD's best friend has a very nasty cancer which was discovered when her baby was 3 weeks old, that has really stopped me moaning. I just think of her. I'm busy knitting her a couple of lacy hats as she shaved off all her beautiful long hair as she didn't want to see it falling out. She is a real inspiration to us all.
Anyway on a lighter subject the sun is shining here & I am off to my voluntary job this morning & knitting with my group his afternoon, it's a good day! Hope you have one too! 
:thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> And our Ds and dd.


Lovely! More fun with the family all together!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Luuuuukkkkkyyy! So glad you had a happy accident.
> 
> My luck isn't ..the VA paid mom in feb 2012 after she died and just now took it back. I had no idea the money was in the account. It is good that I don't have to come up with it, just send it back. It was a shock at 4:30 yesterday getting the notice they took $1195 but at least it'd corrected. I don't want what isn't coming to me fair and square. It was just a sudden surprise. I'm glad your situation came out well for you.
> I'm wondering how jinx is doing. Is she on the forum or have any of you kept in touch with her? Wishes she is doing,fine.


Jynx is ok, I think, I see her playing some games on Facebook, just to keep her mind busy and off the bad stuff. She'll be fien, I'm sure but I will FB message her tha we are thinking about her! I can imagine what a shock that was, seeing that cash go out of the account but, as you say, at least you didn't have to find that money yourself. Took them long enough to sort that one out!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is good news that your ds is now feeling less pain. Yep recovery time for my ds which will be very long. I have to feed him up, he is so very thin!


Don't forget to feed yourself up too love!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good mornig from sunny France. We will be on our way home today.
> We have had a great time with the family. We've also been out and sbout visiti g some lovely places and also made some new friends.
> sorry I've not done much catch up but I hope J, mr Rick and Susans Ds all get on ok with their backs. I think Charlotte looks gorgeous in her domino jacket.
> Hope everyone else is ok. May be able to get on line this evening as their is supposed to be free wifi on the boat. If not catch you all tomorrow.
> ...


Oh bless him!! Have a pleasant and safe journey home, you have been much missed! Talk soon, love to you and MR P xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone, I've been catching up. Its nice to see purple coming back to us, I hope you had a lovely time.

jolly...theres no way I'm brave, you need to see some of the poor folk that go with me on a friday afternoon to the stroke clinic. They are brave.

Its only about 7 weeks I think to the hols, I'm like binky.......Often after 10 das I've had more than enough and I'm ready fr home, I ont knw why I agredto nearlya mnth!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 16'C (61'F). I didn't sleep well. It thundered and rained all night long.
Mum is off on her holiday. Just DD and me. =


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone, I've been catching up. Its nice to see purple coming back to us, I hope you had a lovely time.
> 
> jolly...theres no way I'm brave, you need to see some of the poor folk that go with me on a friday afternoon to the stroke clinic. They are brave.
> 
> Its only about 7 weeks I think to the hols, I'm like binky.......Often after 10 das I've had more than enough and I'm ready fr home, I ont knw why I agredto nearlya mnth!!!!


You agreed because it's going to be a family holiday. The time will fly before you know it. Just remember to say you're tired when you're tired.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You agreed because it's going to be a family holiday. The time will fly before you know it. Just remember to say you're tired when you're tired.


You alays talk sense Nitz...thanks, hahaha...I think yu didnt sleep because you are worried about work. Did you tell your mum or did yu keep it quiet?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We are leaving for Florida in just about a month and last night I dreamed I forgot to pack all our clothes :shock: and we were in Mexico not Florida but it was a dream


When we went to Florida when DD was 7, I had terrible dreams before we left, that the plane was diverted somewhere else and we missed the connecting flight, that we got to Florida but our luggage didn't. That's probably why it did a little happy dance when we were finally there and our luggage was loaded in our rental car and we were headed down the highway. My mum asked if I was OK and did I want her to drive? 
Make lots of lists. You'll get everything straightened.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You alays talk sense Nitz...thanks, hahaha...I think yu didnt sleep because you are worried about work. Did you tell your mum or did yu keep it quiet?


I didn't want to ruin her vacation, so she went off unaware. I don't think she'll hear about it at all.
We've been told to turn in our Blackberrys and laptops and security cards tonight at end of shift, so it's looking like a lockout for Friday. I'm taking my knitting, so I can sit and knit while management decides whether they want to let us into the building.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
I have to hurry home tonight. It's provincial elections and I have to pick up DD and take us both to the polls.
We tried to vote last weekend at the advance polls, but I got the times wrong.
Everyone have a great time.
Those away from home, safe journey.
Those who need healing thoughts, you have mine.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless him!! Have a pleasant and safe journey home, you have been much missed! Talk soon, love to you and MR P xx


From me, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went to guisborough to the bqank and we also had our lunch out. It was tasteless.....We wont go there again. The lady in the bank always tries to nag on about taking out isas and insurances and I get sick to death of it. I wish theyd take no for an answer. If I told her once I told her 3 times NO THANKYOU!!!!!!!. She was so lucky there was a glass partician between us or she could have had a lamp! 

Ive bought some toiletries for my hols. DS has decided he would like to go in the caravan soon. OMG! I shall have to try and book up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just received a pm from purley....Her and DH are doing fine but full of busy with her family soon and houses to get right and ready to sell. She loves us all. AND.....its purleys DH's birthday on Sunday......xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its got to be said.............internet explorer is the pitts......I have been trying to book up with the caravan club and send someone a birthdaycard on my laptop and I've been on nearly an hur and given up. I went on my i-pad who have safari and I've had no bother and done both chores.

Now then...I have to look interested in this caravan holiday the week after next.....It means missing my s and B and my over 60's and my stroke thingy!.....I havent time for the caavan,,,,why would I want to rough it when I've got as nice kitchen hahahaha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just changed my internet server so I'm hoping it makes a difference. I'm so sick of explorer its been taking all the joy out of talking with my friends. I shall keep you informed. (wouldn't you think I knew what I was talking about?) hahaahah


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

OK girls, please don't be offended or excited.
Have you seen the latest swimwear for men?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just changed my internet server so I'm hoping it makes a difference. I'm so sick of explorer its been taking all the joy out of talking with my friends. I shall keep you informed. (wouldn't you think I knew what I was talking about?) hahaahah


I use Firefox. I've never got on with Explorer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK girls, please don't be offended or excited.
> Have you seen the latest swimwear for men?


dangerous!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I cant down load the swimwear saxy. boohoo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

just had a hot bath and DS came on the phone. He is going to France for 5 days again next week.......I'm glad we didnt go to book the caravan next week. We like to be home for DIL and boys. We are going to york.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I cant down load the swimwear saxy. boohoo


It's in MIcrosoft Word, so shouldn't be a problem. You'd love it. Albert could wear one.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ooooooooooo saxy Ive just seen them hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ooooooooooo saxy Ive just seen them hahahahahahahahahaha


could you see DH in one?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

theres something Im dying to say but I darent on open forum hahahaha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> theres something Im dying to say but I darent on open forum hahahaha


I know!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Teatime. I don't think I'm hungry any more


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

catch you later


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to feed yourself up too love!!! xxxx


Problem is I keep eating, but all of it rubbish... I'm really piling on the pounds over this. I'm one of those who eats when anxious!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely! More fun with the family all together!!


Yes it will be me and dh has been to Epcot but the kids haven't so it will be fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to guisborough to the bqank and we also had our lunch out. It was tasteless.....We wont go there again. The lady in the bank always tries to nag on about taking out isas and insurances and I get sick to death of it. I wish theyd take no for an answer. If I told her once I told her 3 times NO THANKYOU!!!!!!!. She was so lucky there was a glass partician between us or she could have had a lamp!
> 
> Ive bought some toiletries for my hols. DS has decided he would like to go in the caravan soon. OMG! I shall have to try and book up.


They always wait until the last minute for this stuff, don't they? And then we have to scramble! Bother!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just received a pm from purley....Her and DH are doing fine but full of busy with her family soon and houses to get right and ready to sell. She loves us all. AND.....its purleys DH's birthday on Sunday......xxxx


Thanks for the update, Susan! Been wondering what she's up to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Problem is I keep eating, but all of it rubbish... I'm really piling on the pounds over this. I'm one of those who eats when anxious!


I'm that way, too. Wish it was the opposite, but it's not. As Londy says, take care of yourself, too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Problem is I keep eating, but all of it rubbish... I'm really piling on the pounds over this. I'm one of those who eats when anxious!


So am I! It will get better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So am I! It will get better soon.


I'm glad I'm not alone with this, Pam and Binky. Do you think it's a female hormones thing!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I use Firefox. I've never got on with Explorer.


I wonder where I can get one for bill for our holiday. Don't want him left out on the beach lol. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just changed my internet server so I'm hoping it makes a difference. I'm so sick of explorer its been taking all the joy out of talking with my friends. I shall keep you informed. (wouldn't you think I knew what I was talking about?) hahaahah


How did you do that, you clever 
girl? I think it's what I need to do as well!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK girls, please don't be offended or excited.
> Have you seen the latest swimwear for men?


Neither! How do they keep them in place, Blue-tak???!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Problem is I keep eating, but all of it rubbish... I'm really piling on the pounds over this. I'm one of those who eats when anxious!


Me too and I seem to be quite often anxious, lol!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wonder where I can get one for bill for our holiday. Don't want him left out on the beach lol. Xx


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a great afternoon with some of my Zumba gals, celebrating the 70th birthday of one of them with a Champagne afternoon tea in the beautiful garden of another! Came home bursting at the seams and vowing never to eat again!!! Off to bed now, night night all, stay safe, well and happy! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny urrey. Arrived back safely last night after a pleasant drive and a calm and relaxing ferry crossing. Saw lots of fancy cars waiting to go over to France for the Le Mans 24 hrs. Getting througn Customs toom ages but home by 11.15.
all the plants in the garden have really grown.
Saxy what ever wear you looking at to find those swimming briefs? Do you ghink they make a similar one for women?

It's lovely to be back, I missed you all. Will catch up properly later. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. it looks like a nice day and I dont intend going out, just for a change. I intend to knit. I've not picked up this aran since last weekend. Hope you are all ok....Purple its lovely to see you home, and back into the fold where you belong.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny urrey. Arrived back safely last night after a pleasant drive and a calm and relaxing ferry crossing. Saw lots of fancy cars waiting to go over to France for the Le Mans 24 hrs. Getting througn Customs toom ages but home by 11.15.
> all the plants in the garden have really grown.
> Saxy what ever wear you looking at to find those swimming briefs? Do you ghink they make a similar one for women?
> 
> It's lovely to be back, I missed you all. Will catch up properly later. Xx


DS put the picture on his facebook. I copied it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Neither! How do they keep them in place, Blue-tak???!


You wouldn't need much!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, ladies. We've got rain here today. I'm leaving in a couple hours to go for an overnight visit with my parents. Will be nice to see them and hopefully my sister, too. Did a bit of weeding in my flower beds yesterday. Mr Ric had me over to the rental house earlier in the week for a few hours weeding and helping with some other cleaning up around there. My body protested a bit but the exercise was good for me! Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Purple - glad you had a good trip back home and we're glad you're back here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been going to knit all day and havent and its nearly 3pm. Mag was back from Spain so we had to catch up over a cuppa. that took about an hour. Ive made lunch and now I'm going to sit. Ive got my shakes today but I'm fine. This just sometimes happens. Ity a "on not all cylinders day". My Oldest GS1 leaves school today.....Its all mixed feelings. I think he may have a couple of exams left but I'm not sure. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> DS put the picture on his facebook. I copied it.


My daughter sent me the picture too! She says the idea is they can change direction to get an even suntan. Goodness knows how she knows that bit of useless information. I shall look out for them when away next week!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive spoken with GS1 and hes left school .....No more exams, hes so excited. I must admit that when it was my day I was very happy to leave. I'm sort of giving him the weekend then I'll start talking about jobs, like stacking shelves etc. the trouble is he's still only 15 until 3 weeks time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been going to knit all day and havent and its nearly 3pm. Mag was back from Spain so we had to catch up over a cuppa. that took about an hour. Ive made lunch and now I'm going to sit. Ive got my shakes today but I'm fine. This just sometimes happens. Ity a "on not all cylinders day". My Oldest GS1 leaves school today.....Its all mixed feelings. I think he may have a couple of exams left but I'm not sure. x


I think your body is telling you to relax! You have to listen to it! Where is your GS1 going now, is he going on to college?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I think your body is telling you to relax! You have to listen to it! Where is your GS1 going now, is he going on to college?


Hes got a place in college if he gets his exams.......I hope it all works out. He's really not streetwise at all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny urrey. Arrived back safely last night after a pleasant drive and a calm and relaxing ferry crossing. Saw lots of fancy cars waiting to go over to France for the Le Mans 24 hrs. Getting througn Customs toom ages but home by 11.15.
> all the plants in the garden have really grown.
> Saxy what ever wear you looking at to find those swimming briefs? Do you ghink they make a similar one for women?
> 
> It's lovely to be back, I missed you all. Will catch up properly later. Xx


Missed you too, glad you're back safely, talk soon! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My daughter sent me the picture too! She says the idea is they can change direction to get an even suntan. Goodness knows how she knows that bit of useless information. I shall look out for them when away next week!


Don't expect you will see many in Western-super-Mare!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't expect you will see many in Western-super-Mare!!!!


if you've seen one you've seen them all.......they dont do much for me, Id rather have Whitby fish and chips.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> if you've seen one you've seen them all.......they dont do much for me, Id rather have Whitby fish and chips.


Hehehe.

Susan, MM has also finished school today. She finished with her least favourite subject... maths!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Susan, MM has also finished school today. She finished with her least favourite subject... maths!!!


what does she hope to do next?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's Friday 13th, a clear sky and a full moon tonight.
My grandsons say they're not staying over.
Their father told them that he watched a film once in which it was said that werewolves are always born at a quarter to midnight on Christmas Eve - just like their Grandma!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck to MM and Susans GS 1 as they get ready to go to college in the autumn
:thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> what does she hope to do next?


Off to college to do hospitality and health and social care (and resit maths if she gets a D or below)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's Friday 13th, a clear sky and a full moon tonight.
> My grandsons say they're not staying over.
> Their father told them that he watched a film once in which it was said that werewolves are always born at a quarter to midnight on Christmas Eve - just like their Grandma!


Apparently Friday 13th and a full moon won't happen again together until 2049!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck to MM and Susans GS 1 as they get ready to go to college in the autumn
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Apparently Friday 13th and a full moon won't happen again together until 2049!


I'll be 102 :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be 102 :shock:


I'll be a gonner....... :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Did your French GS come home with you purple?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck to MM and Susans GS 1 as they get ready to go to college in the autumn
> :thumbup:


that comes from me as well. Good luck!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Apparently Friday 13th and a full moon won't happen again together until 2049!


So DS tells me, so after tonight they're safe. I'll be 107 by then.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a beautiful sunshiny day, even at 8 o'clock, and I'm leaving the office to go downstairs. I am very, very thirsty.

The little white pills seem to be working, but I wish I wasn't sleeping in till 10 every day! I won't get any sleep in a fortnight's time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hes got a place in college if he gets his exams.......I hope it all works out. He's really not streetwise at all.


I am sure he will be fine, he has a great family looking out for him.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Don't expect you will see many in Western-super-Mare!!!!


Thank goodness


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck to MM and Susans GS 1 as they get ready to go to college in the autumn
> :thumbup:


From me too


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck to MM and Susans GS 1 as they get ready to go to college in the autumn
> :thumbup:


Absolutely!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Apparently Friday 13th and a full moon won't happen again together until 2049!


I will be 100 that year, lol!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a beautiful sunshiny day, even at 8 o'clock, and I'm leaving the office to go downstairs. I am very, very thirsty.
> 
> The little white pills seem to be working, but I wish I wasn't sleeping in till 10 every day! I won't get any sleep in a fortnight's time.


What happens in a fortnight's time honey, I seem to have missed something!? So glad the pills are working, he said three weeks and three weeks it was! Being a bit sleepy is all part of the way they work, don't fight it!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did your French GS come home with you purple?


Not this time. He flies over in August, onhis own, but accompanied by a chaperone and then wd take him back a wedk later and stayfor another 2 weeks.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I will be 100 that year, lol!!


I will be 102 just like Purple, won't we all have a great time!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be 102 :shock:


I'll be 97.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> From me too


And from me, too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone with this, Pam and Binky. Do you think it's a female hormones thing!


I am glad I am not alone also, I really hope that would be the case and eventually it will get better. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive spoken with GS1 and hes left school .....No more exams, hes so excited. I must admit that when it was my day I was very happy to leave. I'm sort of giving him the weekend then I'll start talking about jobs, like stacking shelves etc. the trouble is he's still only 15 until 3 weeks time.


He is young to have finished school here you don't finish until 17 or 18 that's good for him :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll be 97.


And I will be 81 :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been busy today this morning got up with the plan to go grocery shopping and ended up taking the kids to see Dragons 2, it was fantastic, then we went grocery shopping and I went to sewing circle, Linky has strep throat so she was not there I really hope she feels better soon.

So I am going to head off to bed have to go buy two Father's Day presents tomorrow....no I am not procrastinating.....much.. 

Purple glad you made it home safe, Saxy there are no words for how wrong those "swimsuits" are, wrong doesn't even begin to cover it........hehehe


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls. I'm still on my own. Heard from DH as he was having fish and chips for his lunch!!!!
> 
> I've won myfortune at over 60's...£3, AND a pkt of mixed chocy biscuits and some custard cremes and some Rington tea bags. Not too bad tday.
> 
> DH should be back in a couple of hours.


I'd love going to a place where they gave such great prizes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sometimes nursing homes don't recognise the capabilities of some of their residents, and they think the residents are considerd inmates, so don't like letting them go out :-(


I wonder if they give them meds to keep them calm. When I visited the people were sitting but not talking. It felt off. Maybe they just had nothing to talk about. I know the personnel are over worked due to nursing shortage. And yet we have many people unemployed. I'm glad the fellow took care of his need to be there and was. Good for him!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, Its raining again. DH is going to help DS but not until this afternoon, because DS phoned me at 9am this morning from work to say that he wont be home until then, Why he had to wake me from a wonderful sleep, I'll never know.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What happens in a fortnight's time honey, I seem to have missed something!? So glad the pills are working, he said three weeks and three weeks it was! Being a bit sleepy is all part of the way they work, don't fight it!! xxx


It's Armed Forces Weekend. My biggy. That's why I'm so exhausted now, and for three days I will get hardly any sleep. Last one!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What happens in a fortnight's time honey, I seem to have missed something!? So glad the pills are working, he said three weeks and three weeks it was! Being a bit sleepy is all part of the way they work, don't fight it!! xxx


It's been 7 weeks on the pills, believe it or not. It's taken that long.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been 7 weeks on the pills, believe it or not. It's taken that long.


At least it was worth it if you feel better. Don't go overdoing. Everything, delegate at much as you can. Hope you are having a great weekend. Hgs


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> At least it was worth it if you feel better. Don't go overdoing. Everything, delegate at much as you can. Hope you are having a great weekend. Hgs


For the next fortnight I can only promise that I WILL be overdoing things. Then I shall sleep for a week! Hugs back: that makes me feel better!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope your weekend is going well. We are in panic mode at our house. We are leaving for our holiday in the morning. My wonderful DD has just been telling me all about some trousers he would like to shorten and what shirts he wants to take. Yeh right! I'm going to pack very quickly and he can make do with my choice. He does it every time we go away. He will probably come down with some bits of washing as well. 
He's just off to buy a charger for my camera which I lost?? Nothing like last minute. I just use my iPad to take photos!

Just updated my iPad. It was very scary in case I lost anything, but it all looks ok now & I can FaceTime again, it had stopped working. I shall need to FaceTime my boys while I'm away.

Are you enjoying the World Cup? I can never watch as the team I support always seem to loose, like Spain last night. Hugs to you all


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope your weekend is going well. We are in panic mode at our house. We are leaving for our holiday in the morning. My wonderful DD has just been telling me all about some trousers he would like to shorten and what shirts he wants to take. Yeh right! I'm going to pack very quickly and he can make do with my choice. He does it every time we go away. He will probably come down with some bits of washing as well.
> He's just off to buy a charger for my camera which I lost?? Nothing like last minute. I just use my iPad to take photos!
> 
> Just updated my iPad. It was very scary in case I lost anything, but it all looks ok now & I can FaceTime again, it had stopped working. I shall need to FaceTime my boys while I'm away.
> ...


I can't watch football, especially as we are so cr.p! Fortunately no-one else in the family likes it either. 
Have an absolutely stunning holiday, with plenty of rest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Blow the World cup, lots of spoiled brats kicking a ball. Today is the start of the classic Le Mans 24 hrs snd there is no sign of it on tv!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a really mild Southern Indiana this is the way spring is supposed to feel I have had my breakfast and coffee outside on the deck with the kids and I love it we are off in a few minutes to go and get a couple of Fathers Day gifts, then I will try to finish this little sweater I am making it is so cute and the fine yarn is just adorable in various shades of greens and blues will be perfect for a little boy and Florida weather not to thick not so thin that it wont keep him warm on a chilly night.

Hope you all enjoy your Sat. Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Blow the World cup, lots of spoiled brats kicking a ball. Today is the start of the classic Le Mans 24 hrs snd there is no sign of it on tv!


is it not on any of the sports channels? That's unbelievable! Real sport!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a really mild Southern Indiana this is the way spring is supposed to feel I have had my breakfast and coffee outside on the deck with the kids and I love it we are off in a few minutes to go and get a couple of Fathers Day gifts, then I will try to finish this little sweater I am making it is so cute and the fine yarn is just adorable in various shades of greens and blues will be perfect for a little boy and Florida weather not to thick not so thin that it wont keep him warm on a chilly night.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your Sat. Love and Hugs
> Binky


Wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> is it not on any of the sports channels? That's unbelievable! Real sport!


Hes found it on the computer as wr dont have any of yhe sports, channel, s.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hes found it on the computer as wr dont have any of yhe sports, channel, s.


Well done. Clever Mr P!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> These phones are sent to test our mental capacity, and keeps us on our toes :lol: :lol: :lol:


Once I picked up the portable house phone but it kept ringing. I realized I had the tv remote to my ear and the house phone was on the couch


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your strike is settled soon, at least you are away from it for a couple of weeks. Enjoy your visit to the cottage & Amish country, which looks a great place from pictures I have seen.
> We are going to Somerset which is in the South West of England. We have hired a caravan which sleeps 6, just for DH & I, we might have a couple of friends come down too. We are going to visit Bath and go to the American Museum to see the Kaffe Faccett exhibition, so looking forward to that.
> Have a god day, love. Chris


I had to look up Kaffe Faccett. Wow! I love his style. I'm restraining myself from buying his books now. Time to pay bills down but I'm very tempted. You are fortunate to be seeing the exhibit. .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That's great news. But what's it like to be normal?


I'm happy for you all. Good news he's on the mend.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.
> 
> My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
> I'm collecting the boys from school today.


Happy news. I love hearing how well things are progressing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Blow the World cup, lots of spoiled brats kicking a ball. Today is the start of the classic Le Mans 24 hrs snd there is no sign of it on tv!


DH agrees with you. And he's also questioning what will happen with the tour de France.

As an aside,he went to watch Me Mans 24 hr thingy a few years back!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> And I will be 81 :roll:


Baby!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> And I will be 81 :roll:


Ooops, Double post!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today this morning got up with the plan to go grocery shopping and ended up taking the kids to see Dragons 2, it was fantastic, then we went grocery shopping and I went to sewing circle, Linky has strep throat so she was not there I really hope she feels better soon.
> 
> So I am going to head off to bed have to go buy two Father's Day presents tomorrow....no I am not procrastinating.....much..
> 
> Purple glad you made it home safe, Saxy there are no words for how wrong those "swimsuits" are, wrong doesn't even begin to cover it........hehehe


Me and the gks can't wait to see that! We saw the Postman Pat movie this afternoon. They are now having a cushion fight! If they burst one and get feathers everywhere.......! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today this morning got up with the plan to go grocery shopping and ended up taking the kids to see Dragons 2, it was fantastic, then we went grocery shopping and I went to sewing circle, Linky has strep throat so she was not there I really hope she feels better soon.
> 
> So I am going to head off to bed have to go buy two Father's Day presents tomorrow....no I am not procrastinating.....much..
> 
> Purple glad you made it home safe, Saxy there are no words for how wrong those "swimsuits" are, wrong doesn't even begin to cover it........hehehe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been 7 weeks on the pills, believe it or not. It's taken that long.


Oh dear, doesn't time fly!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I can't watch football, especially as we are so cr.p! Fortunately no-one else in the family likes it either.
> Have an absolutely stunning holiday, with plenty of rest.


Thanks I'll do my best! Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Blow the World cup, lots of spoiled brats kicking a ball. Today is the start of the classic Le Mans 24 hrs snd there is no sign of it on tv!


My SIL watches it on Sky, he is obsessed with it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Once I picked up the portable house phone but it kept ringing. I realized I had the tv remote to my ear and the house phone was on the couch


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's Armed Forces Weekend. My biggy. That's why I'm so exhausted now, and for three days I will get hardly any sleep. Last one!!!


Well, pace yourself as best you can love!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Night night everyone. I'm off in the morning for Fathers Day breakfast with the girls & boys. After that we head West to hopefully a good relaxing holiday, my DH certainly needs it. I have books, knitting & music so I shall be fine. I will try to keep in touch.
I hope you & yours all stay safe & well in the next couple of weeks.
Love & hugs to you all.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night everyone. I'm off in the morning for Fathers Day breakfast with the girls & boys. After that we head West to hopefully a good relaxing holiday, my DH certainly needs it. I have books, knitting & music so I shall be fine. I will try to keep in touch.
> I hope you & yours all stay safe & well in the next couple of weeks.
> Love & hugs to you all.xx


Enjoy yourself and safe journey. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Baby!!!


hehehe :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night everyone. I'm off in the morning for Fathers Day breakfast with the girls & boys. After that we head West to hopefully a good relaxing holiday, my DH certainly needs it. I have books, knitting & music so I shall be fine. I will try to keep in touch.
> I hope you & yours all stay safe & well in the next couple of weeks.
> Love & hugs to you all.xx


Enjoy yourself!
Happy Fathers day to all the Kp dads!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a nice day went and got presents for DH and my Dad and got to see parents and my Great niece and I just happened to have her outfit with me it looked so cute on her even though it was a little bit big the cardigan was almost a dress but it will be nice when it gets cold!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I cant down load the swimwear saxy. boohoo


It was on FB, doesn't look to comfortable, or wise :lol: :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night everyone. I'm off in the morning for Fathers Day breakfast with the girls & boys. After that we head West to hopefully a good relaxing holiday, my DH certainly needs it. I have books, knitting & music so I shall be fine. I will try to keep in touch.
> I hope you & yours all stay safe & well in the next couple of weeks.
> Love & hugs to you all.xx


Have a wonderful time away. Rest your back and take it easy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...Going to DS's today. while DH helps with the bathroom. DS is in France for 5 days this week. I;'m tired today, its only 9.30am.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


happy anniversary purple fi and mr. p. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy anniversary purple fi and mr. p. xxxx


Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


A very happy 46th Anniversary to you and Mr P!! Have a lovely day with the family! I have the gks and we were planning a picnic but it's quite cool outside so we are re-thinking that! Lotsa 'n'hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

A very happy Fathers' Day to all the lovely dads we've known and especially to mine, who was the best dad in the world - ever!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy anniversary purple fi and mr. p. xxxx


And happy anniversary from me too. Enjoy your day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A very happy Fathers' Day to all the lovely dads we've known and especially to mine, who was the best dad in the world - ever!!!


Lovely picture June.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, have just finished catching up. 

Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.

To all the dads celebrating Fathers Day, have a good one! 
We seem to be out of step with everything, as far as celebrations go - our Fathers Day is not until the first Sunday in September.

I am very disappointed with my looming bands! Most of the ones I can get locally are very poor quality, and don't give the dragons that I am making, a very solid look.  I am waiting on some bands from a shop in Adelaide (I am picking them up this Wednesday), and I am really hoping that these bands are a much more acceptable level of quality. A lot of the ones I have now, are beginning to perish - I think it began as soon as they were taken out of the packet. I have decided that I will make some Halloween charms for the GK's, then begin looking for the higher quality bands.

Purple, it was great to see the pictures from your holiday, and also to see you enjoying the Jet ski. Anyway, I am going to see what I can make with these cheap bands, so that I can replace them with som good ones.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, have just finished catching up.
> 
> Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.
> 
> ...


Great work Judi, Jake is most impressed!! What a shame the bands are letting you down. If you want me to try and get you some better quality bands here and send them out, let me know!!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


What a special day for Peter! Hope you both have a wonderful day. Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a lovely holiday chrissy. Are you away a week or a fortnight?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good Morning lovely friends. Just want to wish 

Purple and Mr. P a wonderful and happy Anniversary.

Chrissy have a grand time on your get away. Take care of your back.

Londy I miss my wonderful Dad also. Hope all the Dads of our group have a wonderful Father's Day.

GS Kenny so appreciates the lovely card you sent for his birthday.

Saxy hope you can get some rest in before all your obligations for the large military weekend you planned happen. Know they will miss your wonderful expertise in this area, but you deserve to have a rest and turn it over to someone else to tend to the 100's of details it requires.

Nitzi did you go on strike officially????

Binky enjoy your Florida holiday and tell Linky I hope she is feeling much better.

TO Lifeline's son J, Pam's hubby and chrissy, hope everyone does well in the recuperation department, the upcoming surgery and the scan procss. Thinking of you all.

Xiang Hope your new bands you ordered work to your satisfaction. I f not let me know and I will send you some from the states. Your dragons are very cute and well done.

Jynx hope all is well with you dear.

Polly take care. You do have the cutest stories that you tell.

Love all the pictures of dragons and sweaters and gardens.

Have been so very busy with good things for a change. DD and family arrive this week, DS will most likely be getting married in September this year, trips to Pittsburgh and Florida. House to sell and one to furnish. My lists( which I am famous for)grow longer every day.

Will be on hit or miss for the next few weeks, but know that I think of you all every day and miss you.Purlyxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good Morning lovely friends. Just want to wish
> P
> Purple and Mr. P a wonderful and happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


You and k enjoy the time with your family. You both deserve it so much. We shall be here when you have time.love you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night everyone. I'm off in the morning for Fathers Day breakfast with the girls & boys. After that we head West to hopefully a good relaxing holiday, my DH certainly needs it. I have books, knitting & music so I shall be fine. I will try to keep in touch.
> I hope you & yours all stay safe & well in the next couple of weeks.
> Love & hugs to you all.xx


Safe travels and have a fabulous holiday! We'll miss you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Enjoy yourself!
> Happy Fathers day to all the Kp dads!


And from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


Happy anniversary to you and Mr P! Love and hugs to you both. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture June.


I agree - it's a wonderful photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, have just finished catching up.
> 
> Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judi. Your dragons are impressive. Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good Morning lovely friends. Just want to wish
> 
> Purple and Mr. P a wonderful and happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


We miss you, too! Stop in when you can. I know you're even more busy now than usual. Great news on your DS' s upcoming marriage but one more thing on your plate. We'll be patient.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've done a great deal of knitting the Aran today. Nearly 48 rows. And..........I've really enjoyed knitting it. DS and DH are working until 7 and then we are going home. There are only 7 more tiles to put on the wall......the toilet and sink will be put in next weekend as DS is in France again for 5 days.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Had a lovely day with the family. they were all on good form. Had both the gks speaking French. Been knitting a bit more of my Holden shawl, I am making a right meal out of it. But I am pleased with the wool, it's a merino and silk blend and variagated.
Thank you all for your good wishes for our anniversry - Mr P says is it only 46 yrs, feels like a lot longer :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've done a great deal of knitting the Aran today. Nearly 48 rows. And..........I've really enjoyed knitting it. DS and DH are working until 7 and then we are going home. There are only 7 more tiles to put on the wall......the toilet and sink will be put in next weekend as DS is in France again for 5 days.....


Glad the aran is going well and that you are enjoying doing it. I didn't see your DS when I was in France and I had Flo looking out for him as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening everyone. Had a lovely day with the family. they were all on good form. Had both the gks speaking French. Been knitting a bit more of my Holden shawl, I am making a right meal out of it. But I am pleased with the wool, it's a merino and silk blend and variagated.
> Thank you all for your good wishes for our anniversry - Mr P says is it only 46 yrs, feels like a lot longer :roll:


....and if he'd murdered you instead of getting wed to you he'd be a free man by now? Yes, I've heard that one too! Did you play l'auto jaune while you were in France? xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a special day for Peter! Hope you both have a wonderful day. Happy anniversary xxx


Ditto from me, also xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Great work Judi, Jake is most impressed!! What a shame the bands are letting you down. If you want me to try and get you some better quality bands here and send them out, let me know!!! xxx :thumbup:


Thanks for the offer June, I have almost finished Toothless, just have to put his wires in, so that Jake can pose him. Does Jake do any looming, as I want to give him a challenge - and my fingers are beginning to get sore, from too much looming, so I am taking a break from the large dragons and concentrating on the baby size. BUT ........I am not making the saddle or Hiccup, because I thought that would give Jake the option of putting his mark on Toothless. I also thought he might like to make Baby Toothless, so that he had a pair of them - father and baby! He might find he has a new hobby! Of course, if he doesn't want to make these bits, that is ok also. I just hope he enjoys Toothless :thumbup:

As for the bands; I am trying several different brands and once I find the ones I like, I will be sticking with that brand. Besides the cost of the postage from you to me, would be more than the cost of the bands, unless the place you get them from will send them to me with free postage :shock: :roll: :lol:

Anyway, thanks again for the offer. I am currently looking for light brown, dark brown check then and flesh toned bands, but check the postage first, and if it cost more to send, than to buy, DO NOT BUY ANY, unless your gk's will use them - promise me!!!!!!! :-D :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and if he'd murdered you instead of getting wed to you he'd be a free man by now? Yes, I've heard that one too! Did you play l'auto jaune while you were in France? xxxxx


Bon soir et mais oiu, le voture du facteur sont tout jaune en France!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LM is into looming and has got her Daddy helping her, I bought her dome purple bsnds from France.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed now. WI knitting in the morning. Night night xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM is into looming and has got her Daddy helping her, I bought her dome purple bands from France.


There are a lot of brilliant tutorials on You Tube, of all sorts of different things, not just bracelets. I make smaller creatures, between making the larger ones, to give my fingers a rest. Would love to see some of the things LM makes


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are a lot of brilliant tutorials on You Tube, of all sorts of different things, not just bracelets. I make smaller creatures, between making the larger ones, to give my fingers a rest. Would love to see some of the things LM makes


those bandy bracelets are huge here right now ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

well this is good , its nearly the only way im communicating right now. 
pharyngitis , bronchitis ,plueresy 
and now my computer is out of power and gonna die ahhhhhh 
be back later im confined to my room till im not so coughy and icky HAHAHA


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


Happy anniversary Mr. And Mrs. P


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, have just finished catching up.
> 
> Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.
> 
> ...


These are awesome!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good Morning lovely friends. Just want to wish
> 
> Purple and Mr. P a wonderful and happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a wonderful visit with your family, we are thinking of you too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> those bandy bracelets are huge here right now ...


Hi Ange, the loomed bracelets are huge ov her also, but I don't make hem,I like making the more intricate things that will help keep my brain working a bit longer :shock: :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> These are awesome!


Thanks Binky, I am following patterns, otherwise I wouldn't know how to make them :|


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Polly, I get told off for saying it but if i look around there is always worse off than me. My DD's best friend has a very nasty cancer which was discovered when her baby was 3 weeks old, that has really stopped me moaning. I just think of her. I'm busy knitting her a couple of lacy hats as she shaved off all her beautiful long hair as she didn't want to see it falling out. She is a real inspiration to us all.
> Anyway on a lighter subject the sun is shining here & I am off to my voluntary job this morning & knitting with my group his afternoon, it's a good day! Hope you have one too!
> :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are so many brave people. I know the lacy hat will cheer her. I know a fellow who says we should never think our pain isn't noteworthy because we need comforting at times. I'm waiting for the tomorrow when I'll feel happy again. Isn't happened yet, yesterday friend, son and I went to a four block street festival in our city. It was nice, I walked tho in pain. I got earrings for another friend's birthday gift. I'm kicking myself because I bought the same magazine cook book I bought last week! I tried to get a free pattern I saw in a magazine but I don't know what "user name" means. I know it hurts when your frirnd hurts so I wish you any relief possible.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jynx is ok, I think, I see her playing some games on Facebook, just to keep her mind busy and off the bad stuff. She'll be fien, I'm sure but I will FB message her tha we are thinking about her! I can imagine what a shock that was, seeing that cash go out of the account but, as you say, at least you didn't have to find that money yourself. Took them long enough to sort that one out!


I'm glad jinx is ok. Thanks for the info. 
I hear delays are common but it was a surprise. I'm hoping to get to the bank and see if they know why the account was unknown to me. Just glad it resolved. I have been stuck in neutral and done just s bit of box emptying. I should be doing that but I'm here instead.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 16'C (61'F). I didn't sleep well. It thundered and rained all night long.
> Mum is off on her holiday. Just DD and me. =


When I moved here they told me after the ball game at the junior college nearby they shoot fireworks and last night the noise began just as I was getting out of my car. Gave me a jolt. This evening a bunny took off from the plants as I got here and I jumped. Scardy cat me!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just received a pm from purley....Her and DH are doing fine but full of busy with her family soon and houses to get right and ready to sell. She loves us all. AND.....its purleys DH's birthday on Sunday......xxxx


Happy birthday Purly's husband.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


From me to...hope you had a wonderful day. Hugs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, have just finished catching up.
> 
> Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.
> 
> ...


They all look great Judi, your GKs will be the envy of all their friends!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> well this is good , its nearly the only way im communicating right now.
> pharyngitis , bronchitis ,plueresy
> and now my computer is out of power and gonna die ahhhhhh
> be back later im confined to my room till im not so coughy and icky HAHAHA


You poor thing, I hope you will soon be feeling better. Have a good rest and take all your meds, you will soon be on the mend. Take care. Hugs to make you feel better from me. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 
Angela, hope you feel better soon. 
Xiang, love the dragons.
pearlie enjoy your family.
Chris hope you are enjoying your holiday. 
I'll catch up properly later. WI knitwits here this morning.
Luv u all xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK girls, please don't be offended or excited.
> Have you seen the latest swimwear for men?


Now I have... and wish I hadn't


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls....DH has borrowed my battery pack because his has gone to its maker. I'm not going to be on long. Stitch an B today and dancing tonight. I havent got much to take to s and b and I dont want to take my aran we shall see. Hope you all have a good day. DS is in France and GS1 starts his new day of freedom from school. Give him an hour and he'll be phoning us hahahaha.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from a somewhat overcast Erie. Up early today as have much to accomplish. DGS coming to help us again. He is about 6 ft 4 inches and very strong. He is a huge help to us with lifting heavy items.

GS have fun at S and B. Maybe take a small item to knit. Enjoy your dancing tonight also.Going to call you twinkle toes.Congrats to DGS1 for graduating. You start college very young. The kids here in the states go to high school through the 12th grade when they graduate. They are usually 18 yeaars old at that point, then go to college.

Polly, you aren't a scardey cat, you were just startled. I have also done the same as you buying the same book 2 weeks apart as I had forgotten I had bought it the first time.hahaha

Purple have fun at WI this morning. Glad you and the family had such a wonderful day yesterday.

Londy didn't realize that the bands were such a hit all around the world. I got a bunch of them as I had a knitting pattern for them. Well the pattern is lost in the nether regions when DH fixed my computer. It is lost and I haven't been able to find it again. I am so bummed about it. Can't even remember what I was going to make but I have bands galore.hahaha

Linky sorry to hear you are in quarantine. Hope you feel better soon dear. Terrible time of year to get sick.

Binky enjoy the summer with your family. You need a fun break after all the things you do for your family throughout the year.

Nitzi I guess your company went on strike or lock out or whatever it is called. Hope you get a little time to rest and do some fun things for yourself. Also hope this does not last to long either.(the strike)

Pam sorry to hear about your DH's need for surgery, but sending wishes for a speedy recovery. Know all will be well.

Saxy I tried to open your swimsuit page, but it just won't open. It sounds like it might be rather thought provoking to say the least. Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

Lifeline hope not much longer before school vacation starts. Know you can use the break. Hope all is well with son J and his recovery/ Thinking of you oftern.

Chrissy enjoy your vacation. I love to camp out, specially in a caravan with an inside bathroom facility. Too old to go tramping a mile through the woods to the outhouse. hahahaha have lots of fun dear. Hope the back is holding up well.

Xiang your dragons are lovely and know the children will love them. Please let me know if you need some bands, and I will send some to you in the colors you need.

Jynx hope things are working out for you dear. You are on my mind alot these days.

Well off to get dressed and ready for DGS and cleaning folks to show up. Much to do this week in prepartion for family coming and dinner party for DH. hugs around. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:20 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and raining.
The two sides are still talking at work. They can keep talking for months, the rest of us will keep working while they talk. I'm enjoying watching from a distance. This was the best time to take a vacation 
DD and I went to the farmer's market on Saturday. The radishes are HUGE this year. We got a sweet potato and apple butter. Both were yummy. We also got some plants: amaranth and lupins. I wanted some lupins as a reminder of our trip to the east coast.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from a somewhat overcast Erie. Up early today as have much to accomplish. DGS coming to help us again. He is about 6 ft 4 inches and very strong. He is a huge help to us with lifting heavy items.
> 
> Nitzi I guess your company went on strike or lock out or whatever it is called. Hope you get a little time to rest and do some fun things for yourself. Also hope this does not last to long either.(the strike)
> 
> Well off to get dressed and ready for DGS and cleaning folks to show up. Much to do this week in prepartion for family coming and dinner party for DH. hugs around. Purly


Your DGS is TALL. I'm glad you have some help.

As long as the two sides keep talking there is no strike or lock out. I'd like them to keep it that way.

Don't overdo on your cleaning. You don't want to be sick when family shows up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi,
Hope things are going ok at work, I've been thinking of you.

I will get details of the train sent to you this week as I'd better get on and book it soon.

Off for a swim and then going to do some grocery shopping.

Just taked to Londy and we are meetijg up in London on Thursday for even more planning and talking and drinking!!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> well this is good , its nearly the only way im communicating right now.
> pharyngitis , bronchitis ,plueresy
> and now my computer is out of power and gonna die ahhhhhh
> be back later im confined to my room till im not so coughy and icky HAHAHA


Plug it in, plug it in.
If you are confined to your room, you need your computer.
Get well soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi,
> Hope things are going ok at work, I've been thinking of you.
> 
> I will get details of the train sent to you this week as I'd better get on and book it soon.
> ...


I am on vacation. I booked this vacation in February, so just REALLY good timing.

Have a good meet on Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening everyone. Had a lovely day with the family. they were all on good form. Had both the gks speaking French. Been knitting a bit more of my Holden shawl, I am making a right meal out of it. But I am pleased with the wool, it's a merino and silk blend and variagated.
> Thank you all for your good wishes for our anniversry - Mr P says is it only 46 yrs, feels like a lot longer :roll:


Variagated is my favourite colour.

46 years is a good anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

DD has finished her coffee so we are off to buy groceries. I keep checking my emails for any communication from the bargaining committee, but this is one vacation that I am enjoying doing nothing.
Everyone have a great day.
Those under the weather, knit on and get better soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They all look great Judi, your GKs will be the envy of all their friends!


Thanks Chris, I love making them - but I am now trying different bands, to find ones that don't stretch forever, or break easily.

I went with my DD, for her 12 week scan today. It was fantastic to see those two little beating hearts, and their little faces - the profiles are similar to DD's, at this point in time. T1 behaved, and let the technician check all the measurements, but T2 didn't want to be photographed, and had to be woken. It also looked like T2was almost sucking a thumb :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks for the offer June, I have almost finished Toothless, just have to put his wires in, so that Jake can pose him. Does Jake do any looming, as I want to give him a challenge - and my fingers are beginning to get sore, from too much looming, so I am taking a break from the large dragons and concentrating on the baby size. BUT ........I am not making the saddle or Hiccup, because I thought that would give Jake the option of putting his mark on Toothless. I also thought he might like to make Baby Toothless, so that he had a pair of them - father and baby! He might find he has a new hobby! Of course, if he doesn't want to make these bits, that is ok also. I just hope he enjoys Toothless :thumbup:
> 
> As for the bands; I am trying several different brands and once I find the ones I like, I will be sticking with that brand. Besides the cost of the postage from you to me, would be more than the cost of the bands, unless the place you get them from will send them to me with free postage :shock: :roll: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the offer. I am currently looking for light brown, dark brown check then and flesh toned bands, but check the postage first, and if it cost more to send, than to buy, DO NOT BUY ANY, unless your gk's will use them - promise me!!!!!!! :-D :roll:


Ok! They are both into looming but haven't got beyond bracelets yet but I'm sure Jake will want to have a go. I can't imagine that a few packets of band would cost very much to send, I will look into it and see what I can see!! xxx and yes, I promise!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bon soir et mais oiu, le voture du facteur sont tout jaune en France!


Oh really? That must have made for some high scores!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> well this is good , its nearly the only way im communicating right now.
> pharyngitis , bronchitis ,plueresy
> and now my computer is out of power and gonna die ahhhhhh
> be back later im confined to my room till im not so coughy and icky HAHAHA


Oh Angela, so sorry you are poorly but good to see you! Hope you get better really quickly, healing hugs coming your way!!! ((((xxx))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh really? That must have made for some high scores!!!


Mais oui, and I've just seen 5 on the way home from Sainsbugs :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from a somewhat overcast Erie. Up early today as have much to accomplish. DGS coming to help us again. He is about 6 ft 4 inches and very strong. He is a huge help to us with lifting heavy items.
> 
> GS have fun at S and B. Maybe take a small item to knit. Enjoy your dancing tonight also.Going to call you twinkle toes.Congrats to DGS1 for graduating. You start college very young. The kids here in the states go to high school through the 12th grade when they graduate. They are usually 18 yeaars old at that point, then go to college.
> 
> ...


Hiya Purly I have been enjoying my summer I have even shed seven pounds yay, and about the swimsuit I will just say this OMG :shock: :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> well this is good , its nearly the only way im communicating right now.
> pharyngitis , bronchitis ,plueresy
> and now my computer is out of power and gonna die ahhhhhh
> be back later im confined to my room till im not so coughy and icky HAHAHA


I hope both you and your computer get well soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from the scorching heat of southern Indiana it is 93 degrees I'm melting! The kids are in the pool I'm wishing I was, going to change seats and knit for a bit almost finished second sunnyside cardigan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from the scorching heat of southern Indiana it is 93 degrees I'm melting! The kids are in the pool I'm wishing I was, going to change seats and knit for a bit almost finished second sunnyside cardigan.


Phew, you're welcome to that! Don't think I'd be able to knit in that! Get in the pool!!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, you're welcome to that! Don't think I'd be able to knit in that! Get in the pool!!!! :lol: :thumbup:


I would but getting in is not the problem it's getting out :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok! They are both into looming but haven't got beyond bracelets yet but I'm sure Jake will want to have a go. I can't imagine that a few packets of band would cost very much to send, I will look into it and see what I can see!! xxx and yes, I promise!!


Thank you, most of the places sell out of, or don't have to start with, the packets of single coloured bands. I only seem to manage to get the packets of mixed colours. :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from the scorching heat of southern Indiana it is 93 degrees I'm melting! The kids are in the pool I'm wishing I was, going to change seats and knit for a bit almost finished second sunnyside cardigan.


That isn't too bad, it is only about 34*C - not even body temperature :shock: I think I would prefer that temp to any kind of winter, even my mild, temperate winter :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I lived on a cliff beside Lake Ontario for 25 years. I love the sounds of waves, and watching thunderstorms over the water.


Me too.... I even enjoy rough weather when out on a good sized boat... It is magnificent to see all that power. Might as well, nothing to be done for it and I don't swim a lick so know I'll be going down with the ship if anything happens!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This union has existed for 40 years and has never gone to the picket line once. They have always managed to get a reasonable contract in the last week before the deadline. This time they are not even talking. Too much ego on the negotiating team. I was talking to my bank person yesterday, and I will be ok financially if we are on strike for a month or less, anything over that would be troublesome.
> The biggest sticking point, up to where negotiations broke off, is that they want to change our hours from 8-5 to 3 8-hour shifts over a 24 hour period, without hiring new people. I'd do a night shift, if I could do it from home. We have remote monitoring set up and I COULD watch the computers from here. (and knit) Management has always balked when we suggested some arrangement like that. My BIL works from home and only has to go in twice a week.


My daughter works from home as well. Her office is in Chicago. She goes up there about twice a year. She does say that she would like to go into an office once or twice a week, like her old job, just for a little social interaction. I would really benefit from some t home workers, given the weather that you all have to fight part of the year. so many work from home exclusively now.... Hope it gets settled son.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Trying to think laterally about what you could use as a cheap stabiliser to do one at a time. Is your stabiliser in sheets or on a roll? If it's on a roll, you could cut a piece much longer than your frame, do the first one at the top of the frame and then keep moving the frame down the stabiliser? You could try pinning the bands to the stabiliser so long as you know they will be well away from the needle. Actually, I wonder if you could do away with stabiliser and just clamp the bands tightly in the frame? Ooh, I wanna come over and play!!!!!


Most of mine is on a roll and I have used that method in the past to stretch it a bit. Pinning might let the bands still have a little natural give instead of guesstimating the right amount of stretch. Wish you could come play. Two heads are better than one, especially when mine is "out to lunch" half the time....


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hi


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Trying to think laterally about what you could use as a cheap stabiliser to do one at a time. Is your stabiliser in sheets or on a roll? If it's on a roll, you could cut a piece much longer than your frame, do the first one at the top of the frame and then keep moving the frame down the stabiliser? You could try pinning the bands to the stabiliser so long as you know they will be well away from the needle. Actually, I wonder if you could do away with stabiliser and just clamp the bands tightly in the frame? Ooh, I wanna come over and play!!!!!


Most of mine is on a roll and I have used that method in the past to stretch it a bit. Pinning might let the bands still have a little natural give instead of guesstimating the right amount of stretch. Wish you could come play. Two heads are better than one, especially when mine is "out to lunch" half the time....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I take flax seed oil every day. Initially, it was for dry eyes following laser surgery to improve my +7.00 prescription, but a side effect was that the osteoarthritis in my knees seems to have gone away!


Well then, I'm going to take both.... ay help with the little aches and pains in knee and back would be an added bonus. I'll tell my girls too, as both have been diagnosed with dry eye to the point of the dr. wanting to do tear duct surgery on one of them....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> After talking to Chrissy about her caravan holiday next week, I re-checked the details of ours in Norfolk in September, here it is!
> 
> http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/rentals/great-yarmouth/277860


That looks wonderful. Love the poppies on the beach and the windmill.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He was in the original D-Day invasion, and wanted to attend the commemorations, but couldn't get a ticket for the parade as he lives in a nursing home. He put on his blazer and medals, pocketed his passport and put on a mac over the blazer - and went. He made front page news here, and news all over the world.
> 
> When asked if he would do it again he said 'I won't have to, they'll invite me next time!'


He's got that right! Center stage...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, the bob is long gone and I am very happy to see it go!! I got the hairdresser to take pics so she can get it the same next time. It needs a bit of lift on the crown but will be fine when it's washed. Locked myself out of the house so had to go into my neighbour for a glass of cold rose until DH finished watching the Derby and heard my pleas on the answering machine!! I had left 8 messages, rung the doorbell for 10 minutes, threw stones at the window and contemplated climbing over the back fence but I decided to go for the wine instead!!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great cut... Should I lend your DH my DH's hearing aides? Might as well. He leaves them out most of the time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm goiong to DS's today. I'll have to take my knitting. Hope you all have a good day....The sooner this bathroom is done the better. tiles are getting put on the wall now, then the sink and the toilet will be next! I make it sound easy dont I?


Nothing is easy.... I've been trying to get electric fixed in my bath all week...... The are back again in the morning so the attic is not too hot. I am rather good at tile work though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive just come in from S and B....I walked all the way there uphill and came home early because it looked like rain and all my washing was out. Just got in intime, then the heavens opened.
> 
> The jury is still out on linedancing. I did something yesterday I've not done for about 3 years. I did a sudoku...OMG was I addicted at one time.
> 
> hope you are all having a great day.


I a good with crosswords, not so much the numbers. See how far you have come on all counts since the stroke? They are going to make you the poster child for the stroke group.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lazy good afternoon. Gs3 has been in jacuzzi with his mjm. He is turning out to be a right water baby.
> here's a photo of him without his hat and shades..


But he is supposed still be a little wee baby, not such a big guy already!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Saxy.....I've got peace for 36hrs....teres noone slamming doors and banging everything......i cant settle hahahahaha


So the silence is deafening? I know the feeling. Sometimes I just don't know what to do first when I know I have pure time for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, lovely day here but a bit hot outside and in some parts of the house! Got up early to take the car in for a much needed service, it's going to empty my bank account! :roll: Barry & Lorraine sent me these pictures of little Charlotte in the Domino coat I made her. Apparently, she loves it, won't take it off and is probably going to sleep in it! What more could a grandma ask for?!!


The girl knows high fashion when she sees it!!! Darling girl and jacket.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was at a union meeting last night. They got their strike vote so they will be either striking or locked out on Friday. Someone reminded me that I scheduled vacation for the last 2 weeks of June. They also said last night, that since I had scheduled the vacation before any of this talk of job action began, that my employer is legally obligated to pay me my vacation pay. I don't feel so pressured anymore. I had made arrangements for the mortgage and the bills and I won't need those alternate arrangements now.


Maybe keep them until you know how log you are out.... they may have to pay you, but it may not be timely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric had an MRI on his back last week and the doctor told him yesterday that he has a cyst pressing against the nerves in his spinal column. He is going to see a surgeon about it this afternoon. Yikes! He's been in so much pain for several months now. I really hope they can do something for him, but surgery is sort of worrisome.


You are right about surgery being scary, especially round the spinal column. However, there are some fairly non-invasive procedures available now. When they nibbled out one of my discs, I was in a twilight sleep and could respond when they got close to something that I could feel. I was so worried, but it was a piece of cake and was such a relief. I'd like to have the next disc up done now. Hopefully, they can do something similar.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be another sunny day here.
> DS has had a second operation last week, but his recovery this time has been much faster. He is back home now and so starts the real recovery over the next six months of getting his strength back and being able to do normal things again.
> 
> Have a good day everyone. I hope everyone is in good health.


So glad everything can be directed toward healing now with no more hospital time. It does take time to regain strength, but it will come...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am EST and 18'C (67'F) and pouring rain. We have a rainfall warning.
> Yesterday at lunch I watched a beautiful ceremony at work. They piped out the old police chief and installed the new one. There was a parade with motorcycle cops, bagpipe band, honour guard and the oldest police car with the old chief and the newest police car with the new chief. The band leader was wearing the red dress jacket of the RCMP (Royal Canadian Mounted Police) with the police kilt and a big beaver hat. By the end of the ceremony, this man was red from the heat. Once the cars arrived at the building the honour guard and the band escorted the chiefs to the tent beside the building where the rest of the ceremony was held. There were representatives from all the surrounding police forces. "Amazing Grace" by bagpipe is just eerie.


What a great send off and you are so right about the bagpipes...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college. 

Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right about surgery being scary, especially round the spinal column. However, there are some fairly non-invasive procedures available now. When they nibbled out one of my discs, I was in a twilight sleep and could respond when they got close to something that I could feel. I was so worried, but it was a piece of cake and was such a relief. I'd like to have the next disc up done now. Hopefully, they can do something similar.


That's good to hear. Found out today it's scheduled for July 7th. Not too long to wait.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


You've good reason to be proud. She is a beautiful, intelligent, talented young woman.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


My, we do have some talented, and beautiful, young people in our families; don't we?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Purly wrote:-
Xiang your dragons are lovely and know the children will love them. Please let me know if you need some bands, and I will send some to you in the colors you need.*

Thank you so much Purly, it is hard, sometimes, to get the bands here - we have to wait until they are in stock. I have given a couple of suggestions to Londy, but will also add lime Greem, Dark Green and Maroon; but please check the postage rates to here, because they can be quite high. If the postage costs are high, please do not send the bands; I will just wait until they are available here.

I feel very blessed to have such good friends xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi


Hi Lyn, How are things with you? Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


Hi Jynx, beautiful photos, bet you are a proud grandma. Been thinking of you, sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Linky sorry you are poorly, sending you healing hugs.

Well"......... DH is still borrowing my battery pack so I'm having to use my iPad . I don't mind really, he's ordered one on line. 

Went dancing last night and I'm tired today again haha......over 60's today.....

Going to catch up now. Be back soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


How proud you must be and rightly so. She has turned into a beautiful , clever young lady....enjoy the feeling. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


Gorgeous and beautiful........


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Gorgeous and beautiful........


Thank you - I quite agree xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


And he is having so much fun


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,

I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,

Fat jacks asked me to knit another cardigan for her grandchild, but I've refused (nicely). I was quite pleased with myself. I said I wasn't taking anymore orders for a while because I don't always feel like knitting at the moment.

I'm intermittent now because I am make tea.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great cut... Should I lend your DH my DH's hearing aides? Might as well. He leaves them out most of the time.


This seems to be the story generally with our Dhs, they buy the hearing aids cos we nag them but don't realise they have to actually _wear_ them to get any benefit!! Mind you, can't get mine to even buy them! :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


How wonderful, all that beauty and all the rest as well, no wonder you were all busting buttons. Way to go, Rachel, we're all proud of you too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


Gorgeous little boy!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


Ooh, that looks yummy!!! Glad you've got good weather, makes all the difference!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,
> 
> ...


Well done Susan, I'm proud of you! Now you've done it once, it will be easier next time!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very hot London! have spent the day at the gks school sports, Liv's was at 9.30 am and Jake's 12.30, so we've been out in the sun virtually all day and I'm 'done to a turn'!!! Both gks did their very best but our family aren't known for their athleticism until later in life. Think I mentioned that DD & DSL did a charity bike ride on Sunday, 56 miles from London to Brighton and DD regularly runs 10 miles but as a child she hated sport, as did DS, who is also very fit now. I was amazed at the competitiveness of some of the parents in the mum's and dad's races at the end of the day but my bravery award goes out to one of the Moslem mums who ran in full, blackout Burka and came third!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


Happy birthday Chris. I hope you are having a great day.

Enjoy that cheese cake, it looks delicious :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Now I have... and wish I hadn't


sorry Polly!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Chris, I love making them - but I am now trying different bands, to find ones that don't stretch forever, or break easily.
> 
> I went with my DD, for her 12 week scan today. It was fantastic to see those two little beating hearts, and their little faces - the profiles are similar to DD's, at this point in time. T1 behaved, and let the technician check all the measurements, but T2 didn't want to be photographed, and had to be woken. It also looked like T2was almost sucking a thumb :roll:


What a wonderful sight. It's like magic! Not just 'bumps' but real, tiny, people!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh really? That must have made for some high scores!!!


You should have changed to purple!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I a only up to page 51, but need to do few things yet tonight. Just can't wait to brag on my girl though. We went to gradation last Wed. (11th) at the big convention enter downtown Dallas. Rachel's graduating class is the largest in the NATION... 1561 students in her class. She wore all three honors awarded, the white sash of National Honor Society, the gold cord for Advanced Placement classes and the grey for Distinguished achievement. Because she was one of the 10 serving on the Senate, she sat in a special front row and joined the 4 class officers and the 4 student speakers to lead the singing of the alma mater for the last time at the end of the ceremony.. Quite the night.... I loved seeing her open her cards at dinner beforehand and rake in the "big bucks". Her eyes were like saucers. Needless to say, we were all busting buttons. She I in Austin today for a three day orientation for college.
> 
> Back later to catch up on the rest of the news and write another chapter on mom. Ted was supposed to be here today and tomorrow. Not happening though.


Beautiful AND clever. What a girl!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Chris. I hope you are having a great day.
> 
> Enjoy that cheese cake, it looks delicious :thumbup:


....and from me dear!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and from me dear!! xxxx


and me. Happy birthday Chris xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


Yummy pudding. I wont tell if you give me some xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CHRIS XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You should have changed to purple!


Have to do a cartwheel when I see a purple car - that's if imnot in a car x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That isn't too bad, it is only about 34*C - not even body temperature :shock: I think I would prefer that temp to any kind of winter, even my mild, temperate winter :-D


That's hot for here I think I would like to visit you in your winter months and it would be perfect!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's hot for here I think I would like to visit you in your winter months and it would be perfect!


Hi Lisa, been talking about you to Sam xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to boot scoot I have a dentist appt. and have to take all the kids to where they are going will I am there, didn't have a chance to get caught up but hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, been talking about you to Sam xx


They seem really nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


Sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day. Great photos of your DS3! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!! Looks delicious! Sounds like a wonderful holiday so far!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,
> 
> ...


Well done on the winnings and even more well done on telling Fat Jacks you won't be knitting another cardigan! 
:thumbup: Proud of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot London! have spent the day at the gks school sports, Liv's was at 9.30 am and Jake's 12.30, so we've been out in the sun virtually all day and I'm 'done to a turn'!!! Both gks did their very best but our family aren't known for their athleticism until later in life. Think I mentioned that DD & DSL did a charity bike ride on Sunday, 56 miles from London to Brighton and DD regularly runs 10 miles but as a child she hated sport, as did DS, who is also very fit now. I was amazed at the competitiveness of some of the parents in the mum's and dad's races at the end of the day but my bravery award goes out to one of the Moslem mums who ran in full, blackout Burka and came third!!!


Sounds like a fun day, but I'd be done to a turn being out in that sunshine all day, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies. We've got a gray day here today, but no rain so far. Off to lunch with a friend shortly. Tomorrow I'll be out most of the day with another friend. When home, working on some knitting and taking care of "stuff" around the house. Not much else going on here, which is quite fine with me!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've come to my bed, he's put TV on and it's rubbish,,,,,so I've come to watch my own TV. Haven't heard from DS today ane there seems to be no one in at the house. Nothing much to say at all tonight but love you all. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR CHRIS XXXXXXXXXXXX


And from me too chrissy......I'm sorry I'm card monitor and I forgot. I'm not a very good monitor......I haven't been on my laptop, I,ll send you one when I can retrieve my power pack back......anyway have a great day. I'm glad you,ve all got good weather down there, but could you send a little my way.....we have dull, mistyish cold weather....it's bloody miserable, but that's the NE coast for you......I hate the weather here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


Love the shawl and keep them tootsies cool. Sam has been sorti g out greyhound buses for us. :thumbup:
OFF TO BED NIGHT NIGHT oops caps lock :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


Love these can't wait to see Michael play in the water gave him a bath last night and me and everything in the kitchen got soaked!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,
> 
> ...


Good for you and I truly hope you start feeling like knitting more soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


It's lovely and ouch!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


What a beautiful shawl. Isn't it amazing how the colour shows so differently with the camera! I am looking forward to seeing it blocked. I am going to look that pattern up.

Oooooh! Is what I said when I saw those burnt little piggies!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and cloudy Surrey. The sun is trying to come out. The foxes had fun in our garden last night, making a lot of noise.
Off to collect GS2 from school and take him to the dentist, he said he wanted me to go with him. Then collecting both gks from school later.
Got to find time to fit some washing in and start knitting a cardigan.
Hope you are all having a good day. Catch you all later. xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have to do a cartwheel when I see a purple car - that's if imnot in a car x


I don't see many really purple one, but I saw a nice one yesterday and thought of you. I didn't do a cartwheel!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


I love the shawl, especially in bright torquoise. Poor tootsies!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Love these can't wait to see Michael play in the water gave him a bath last night and me and everything in the kitchen got soaked!


I love that. They enjoy water so much.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

THANKYOU for sending me some better weather...we seem to have some sunshine today!

Good morning girls....it's school pick up today for GS2.

GS1. Phoned me last night to see if he could come to York with us in the caravan! We'll of course he can,
. He says he's bored. He's only been off school 2 days, haha. I only hope we are not too boring. We'll find some things to do. He'll be lost without his brother.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the shawl Londy but not the feet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for sending me some better weather...we seem to have some sunshine today!
> 
> Good morning girls....it's school pick up today for GS2.
> 
> ...


But he'll have his Grandma.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But he'll have his Grandma.


Morning saxy. How are you today? I have just reminded his lordship that if we are to go away in this tatty caravan then he'd better make it roadworthy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning saxy. How are you today? I have just reminded his lordship that if we are to go away in this tatty caravan then he'd better make it roadworthy!


nagging again? Why do we always have to do it?

Well, I must get some coffee and get on with some work. I have 9 days left and masses to do. Then ..... never again!

I'll be on again later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't see many really purple one, but I saw a nice one yesterday and thought of you. I didn't do a cartwheel!


Mine is officially Amethyst but I thinks it's purple!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Love the shawl Londy but not the feet.


Me neither but I wouldn't be without them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, grey a gloomy here today as well. Just off to start blocking this shawl but can't really see it coming out like the picture, too many blunders!! However, we'll give it a go! Watch this space! Off to the cinema later to see something with Colin Firth in it, don't really care what it is! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EST (boy am I late) and 17'C (63'F)and sunny. It rained all day yesterday. There were impressive storms with lots of rain, high winds and hail. There was a tornado to the northeast. An F2 which is really big for Ontario. I had put all the patio furniture down and rolled up the awnings so we didn't have any wind damage. There will be more thunderstorms this afternoon.
The union at work has announced a work stoppage starting Thursday at 6 am, but they are still talking so there is still hope that they will reach an agreement.
I frogged that small shawl during the thunderstorms yesterday. Our satellite wasn't showing anything because the rain was coming down so heavy. I measured the shawl and it was 1/2 the size that it was supposed to be. It was cotton so it didn't make a very good shawlette. I'll try that pattern again with different yarn.
I have a whole pile of cotton yarn balls now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EST (boy am I late) and 17'C (63'F)and sunny. It rained all day yesterday. There were impressive storms with lots of rain, high winds and hail. There was a tornado to the northeast. An F2 which is really big for Ontario. I had put all the patio furniture down and rolled up the awnings so we didn't have any wind damage. There will be more thunderstorms this afternoon.
> The union at work has announced a work stoppage starting Thursday at 6 am, but they are still talking so there is still hope that they will reach an agreement.
> I frogged that small shawl during the thunderstorms yesterday. Our satellite wasn't showing anything because the rain was coming down so heavy. I measured the shawl and it was 1/2 the size that it was supposed to be. It was cotton so it didn't make a very good shawlette. I'll try that pattern again with different yarn.
> I have a whole pile of cotton yarn balls now.


Don't you hate it when that happens! I have a very small shawl which is more like a neckerchief.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


Poor feet.
Lovely shawl, even if the colour didn't show right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens! I have a very small shawl which is more like a neckerchief.


I used the needle that the designer recommended. She said that she had done the design in cotton. I must be a REALLY tight knitter.
I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this cotton now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've come to my bed, he's put TV on and it's rubbish,,,,,so I've come to watch my own TV. Haven't heard from DS today ane there seems to be no one in at the house. Nothing much to say at all tonight but love you all. I'll catch up.


I finally put a hole in DD's closet so I can run the TV cable from her room to mine. I have a TV in my room again. Too bad that we have a lot of rubbish on the TV during the summer too. At least I can check the weather network first thing in the morning so I know what to wear.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I haven't caught up, but I did see that Dreamweaver was back on. Welcome back.
Xiang, 34'C must feel cool to you. I'd melt 
Binky, hope you mop the kitchen up in time for the next bath 

I'm off to make some breakfast. (I'm allowed to be lazy, I'm on vacation) :lol:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an overcast Erie. Bad storms here last night. Several tornados in our county and several others. No damage thank goodness. Supposed to pour and storm all day today also.Going to try to get some household chores completed and will go out shopping tomorrow. Too nasty today.

Saxy Perhaps men like to be nagged. Perhaps they think they are irritating their wives, which they are, and get a chuckle out of it. They forget the wives are smart and we can nag till we get on their last nerve and they give in.At least I think it might work like that.hahaha

Londy Your shawl is gorgeous and teal is one of my fav colors. Your poor tootsies, ouch!!!!Hope they feel improved today????

Chrissy Sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Belated Birthday to you and may you have and enjoy many more. Your cake looked delicious and your secret is safe with us.Hope you are having fun on your vacation.

Purple Your little DGS is definitely taking after you in the water baby department.Imagine he will be terrific swimmer as he gets older.Did you get the beading done on your Holden shawl????

GS How large is your caravan? Know GS1 will have lovely time with you and his grandpa. Do you pitch a tent so DGS has his own space to sleep in???Sometimes it is good to take a break from knitting. Glad you let the lady know you weren't able to do another sweater for her. Proud of you dear.

Lifeline how is J doing with his rehab????Hope all is well with you.

Xiang I am going to the craft store tomorrow and will look for your band colors for you. We have lots of different varieites as far as colors go. Will try to mail them to you on Friday this week. Have no idea how long they will take to reach you.Hopefully not long at all.

Nitzi glad the company is still trying to work things out so you do not have to strike and continue to work. You did take vacation at a good time. Hope you are enjoying your free time.

Pam Nothing much going on here either. Just getting ready for the kids visit and then our various trips.So happy to have fun things happening. Is great that your DH surgery can be done so quickly,know all will be well for him.

Jynx what beautiful picturs of your DGD. Know how proud she makes you feel with all her accomplishments. She truly could be a a model. She is drop dead gorgeous. Bet she gets her looks from Grandma?????

Polly Hope all is settling for you and no untold pitfalls have arisen. Is your doggy calming down and listening a bit better for you???? take care dear.

Binky I could just imagine how wet your kitchen got from tubby bath for little Michael. I chuckled when I read what you posted. Brought back lovely memories. My Michael was the escape artist after his bath. He was about 2 and got outside while I was getting the BR cleaned up. He was stark naked and ran down the sidewalk. Thank goodness he didn't try to cross the street, he told me it was a nono. So he stood on the corner waiting for me to come get him.Can chuckle about it now, not so much then.

Linky hope you are much improved dear and out of quarantine.

Monty hi. How are you doin?. Long time since we heard from you.

Am off now to get to chores etc. It is supposed to be in the low 90's again today with high humidity. Thank goodness for a/c. Hugs to all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... I even enjoy rough weather when out on a good sized boat... It is magnificent to see all that power. Might as well, nothing to be done for it and I don't swim a lick so know I'll be going down with the ship if anything happens!!!


Hi! I'm glad to read your post. Hadn't heard from you for a bit. I hope your problems are easing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been busy today this morning got up with the plan to go grocery shopping and ended up taking the kids to see Dragons 2, it was fantastic, then we went grocery shopping and I went to sewing circle, Linky has strep throat so she was not there I really hope she feels better soon.
> 
> So I am going to head off to bed have to go buy two Father's Day presents tomorrow....no I am not procrastinating.....much..
> 
> Purple glad you made it home safe, Saxy there are no words for how wrong those "swimsuits" are, wrong doesn't even begin to cover it........hehehe


Seems the bag it came in was bigger.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. At DS,S. Boys helping grandad taking cardboard to the tip. ITS quite hot today and sunny, THANKYOU for sending me it everyone.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


The scarf is looking great, but your tootsies? Not so much. Ouch!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for sending me some better weather...we seem to have some sunshine today!
> 
> Good morning girls....it's school pick up today for GS2.
> 
> ...


That's great he wants to go with you. Does DGS2 not want to go too?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:52 am EST (boy am I late) and 17'C (63'F)and sunny. It rained all day yesterday. There were impressive storms with lots of rain, high winds and hail. There was a tornado to the northeast. An F2 which is really big for Ontario. I had put all the patio furniture down and rolled up the awnings so we didn't have any wind damage. There will be more thunderstorms this afternoon.
> The union at work has announced a work stoppage starting Thursday at 6 am, but they are still talking so there is still hope that they will reach an agreement.
> I frogged that small shawl during the thunderstorms yesterday. Our satellite wasn't showing anything because the rain was coming down so heavy. I measured the shawl and it was 1/2 the size that it was supposed to be. It was cotton so it didn't make a very good shawlette. I'll try that pattern again with different yarn.
> I have a whole pile of cotton yarn balls now.


Those storms sound scary. I hope your union gets things sorted out so no work stoppage necessary. Sorry about the shawl. I see dishcloths in the making with all that cotton yarn.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi just a quick message from very sunny Somerset. Haven't got time to catch up but hope you are all well, those that are not, get well soon!
> I am having a very nice lunch, Birthday treat for me. This is my pudding, don't tell my dr. Hugs to all.


Is that a strawberry cheese cake? It looks delicious, you are one fortunate lady :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,
> 
> ...


Well done you - sometimes you just need to be able to do your own thing, without feeling the pressure of items for paying customers :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot London! have spent the day at the gks school sports, Liv's was at 9.30 am and Jake's 12.30, so we've been out in the sun virtually all day and I'm 'done to a turn'!!! Both gks did their very best but our family aren't known for their athleticism until later in life. Think I mentioned that DD & DSL did a charity bike ride on Sunday, 56 miles from London to Brighton and DD regularly runs 10 miles but as a child she hated sport, as did DS, who is also very fit now. I was amazed at the competitiveness of some of the parents in the mum's and dad's races at the end of the day but my bravery award goes out to one of the Moslem mums who ran in full, blackout Burka and came third!!!


Oh wow, for the Muslim woman - she must have felt ever so slightly warm, under all of that black fabric :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful sight. It's like magic! Not just 'bumps' but real, tiny, people!


Yes it is, and now I am champing at the bit, to meet them properly. I am also going with her to the next scan, and she is going to ask about the gender of these two darlings.

Purple - when is your new grandie due, and do you know if it is a boy or a girl?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Well, I have finally got my Begonia Swirl Shawl off the needles, hooray!!!!! This is what it looks like but will be much improved, I'm sure by some serious blocking!!
> The other picture is of my sunburnt little tootsies! Will I never learn???!!
> Night night all, catch you tomorrow, lotsa love xxxxxxxxxx


I love the shawl, maybe the red background helped with the colour change?

Oh dear about those tootsies, is the majority of the rest of you, or were you pretty much covered up? That would be my colour for one day, then the next day I would have turned to brown overnight. Is your sunburn painful?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Chris - I totally missed your birthday, hope you had a great day

CD - I hope that strep throat is improving, and you will be back in action again, soon!

Susan so glad you got some warmth, now don't over expose yourself to the elements.

Nitzi - 34 has become relatively comfortable, since we began having weeks of the extra high temps.

Montana - Hi, it is great to see your intermittent drop ins. How are you doing?

I did do catchup, but I can't remember the rest of what I read, so I hope everyone lose is as well as can be expected.

To those heading for bed now - sleep well.
For those with some daytime left, enjoy the rest of a (hopefully) glorious day.

I had an appointment with my Rheumatologist yesterday, and it is now official. After having been diagnosed with RA, 32 years ago, and Psoriatic Arthritis, about 15 years ago; I have great pleasure in advising everyone that I do not have RA, or Psoriatic arthritis! The only arthritis I have, is Osteo-arthritis. That has made my day, as now the only way I will end up in a wheelchair, is from some kind of unfortunate accident; and that is not a happening thing, for this little black duck :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh I forgot ............ DH seems to have somehow landed himself not one, but two, very short term jobs! One is for 5 days, and begins this (Thursday) morning. We are not sure when the other one is beginning, as it has been delayed, but it will be for 10 days. That means a little bit more money, so we can catch up with ourselves again :roll: 

Well I have been asked to make a dragon for one of my SIL's, so as no-one is around, I am going to do the next bit of this dragon - she has 3 heads. This one will earn me a bit of money, so I am keeping track of the "Band Usage", the amount of time taken to complete, level of difficulty and postage. I don't advertise these dragons as being for sale, because the designer of them has asked for them not to be sold - but she also seems to be a realist, in that she understands that there will be some; out in the big, wide world; who might try to make a business selling these creations.

Enough waffling (which I have op not long ago learned how to do), I am going to do some more on this dragon. I got to choose one for her, so I hope she likes it. And on that note, I am signing out. Will hopefully catch up with everyone tomorrow. &#128116; bye for now xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chris - I totally missed your birthday, hope you had a great day
> 
> CD - I hope that strep throat is improving, and you will be back in action again, soon!
> 
> ...


Judy that is excellent news.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Judy that is excellent news.


It is, and I was so happy hearing it, officially. I have been wondering, for years, when I would begging to get the nasty, ugly deformities of hands & feet. I now no longer need worry about those things.

So how are things going for you & yours? Are you beginning to feel better, now that you are getting the nice clear, warm days?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poor feet.
> Lovely shawl, even if the colour didn't show right.


Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chris - I totally missed your birthday, hope you had a great day
> 
> CD - I hope that strep throat is improving, and you will be back in action again, soon!
> 
> ...


Hi Judi, so good to hear that your arthritis is not so threatening as you were lead to believe, hope that news gives you some peace and energy!! Good news about DH's jobs, short but very welcome, I'm sure! You're welcome to waffle anytime, now you have learned from us how to do it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


That looks gorgeous. Xx Looking forwRx to seeing you tomorro :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, so good to hear that your arthritis is not so threatening as you were lead to believe, hope that news gives you some peace and energy!! Good news about DH's jobs, short but very welcome, I'm sure! You're welcome to waffle anytime, now you have learned from us how to do it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


Great news all round xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Seems the bag it came in was bigger.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh wow, for the Muslim woman - she must have felt ever so slightly warm, under all of that black fabric :?


Yes indeed and it was a very hot day!! I think the mums were slightly scared of her when her kids first joined the school but I now see her chatting with some of them so she has obviously been accepted. I would love to see what she looks like but can't even see her eyes. She has a nice pair of ankles though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love the shawl, maybe the red background helped with the colour change?
> 
> Oh dear about those tootsies, is the majority of the rest of you, or were you pretty much covered up? That would be my colour for one day, then the next day I would have turned to brown overnight. Is your sunburn painful?


Only a little, the bits on my feet. My arms also caught it and are red but not sore, fortunately. I had a cap sleeve top on and my arms are now kinda 'strawberry and vanilla'! That's a shame really cos I am going out to a retirement dinner on Friday and had intended to wear a new sleeveless dress! Think again, Londy! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks gorgeous. Xx Looking forwRx to seeing you tomorro :thumbup:


Yes my lovely, am looking forward to seeing you too but don't laugh at my sunburn!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes my lovely, am looking forward to seeing you too but don't laugh at my sunburn!!! xxx


Of course not :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Home now, safe and sound. Had a junk meal with boys, and GS1 is still wanting to come with us next week, so does GS2. I feel terrible only taking one. I shall have to make it up to him somehow. 

DIL was in tears again because she'd had more hassle from the doctors receptionists. They really are the Pitts at billingham. They have done very little for her in the years she's been poorly. The receptionist was so snooty today to her that she'd got herself upset. I wish she'd let me go with her , I'd more than lamp the buggers......I've told her....doctors surge ryes are there to help her not upset her.... She's also been to the hospital for another problem today, it's just one thing after another, life's not fair to her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chris - I totally missed your birthday, hope you had a great day
> 
> CD - I hope that strep throat is improving, and you will be back in action again, soon!
> 
> ...


I'm so relieved and pleased that you aren't going to end up in a wheelchair....i do sometimes think my DIL will. I'd be surprised if she's not in one on the holidays."....good luck to you. Love you x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


That looks so much better being blocked love. I've never bloked anything in my life...I wouldn't know where to start. I love the pattern of you shawlett, was it hard? I might fancy a go sometime? Hint hint.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That looks so much better being blocked love. I've never bloked anything in my life...I wouldn't know where to start. I love the pattern of you shawlett, was it hard? I might fancy a go sometime? Hint hint.....


Hint taken!!!I found it quite hard because I will try to do it when I'm watching TV!!! I'm like you really, what I would call a basic knitter, never blocked anything, ok with a bit of pattern and cables but not that adventurous. It's only these girls on here that inspire me to try something more challenging and it's lovely when you achieve it, even if it _is_ far from perfect! This was knitted in some 2 ply I got on e-bay for about £6 for 3 balls but I have seen one on Ravelry knitted in something much thicker and it came out bigger and looked great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Binky I could just imagine how wet your kitchen got from tubby bath for little Michael. I chuckled when I read what you posted. Brought back lovely memories. My Michael was the escape artist after his bath. He was about 2 and got outside while I was getting the BR cleaned up. He was stark naked and ran down the sidewalk. Thank goodness he didn't try to cross the street, he told me it was a nono. So he stood on the corner waiting for me to come get him.Can chuckle about it now, not so much then.

Linky hope you are much improved dear and out of quarantine.

It was really cute but that is how bath time always is, he is not an escape artist yet but he almost has the front door figured out, that would be scary and we can always get a smile from times like that way after the fear is gone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


Nice really pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hint taken!!!I found it quite hard because I will try to do it when I'm watching TV!!! I'm like you really, what I would call a basic knitter, never blocked anything, ok with a bit of pattern and cables but not that adventurous. It's only these girls on here that inspire me to try something more challenging and it's lovely when you achieve it, even if it _is_ far from perfect! This was knitted in some 2 ply I got on e-bay for about £6 for 3 balls but I have seen one on Ravelry knitted in something much thicker and it came out bigger and looked great!


I don't see anything wrong with it. I started a shrug for dd last night I am getting brave here since I have almost finished my second Sunnyside Cardigan.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok I know I bragged that our vision insurance was good.....well dh and Ds went today and each got a pair of glasses for a whopping total of...$459 for both and when I called to talk to them they where looking at dd's and said hers was billed wrong and should have cost $173 so I take back the previous statement about our vision insurance, it officially sucks, we did not pay no where near that in the past.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nice really pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it. I started a shrug for dd last night I am getting brave here since I have almost finished my second Sunnyside Cardigan.


I think we help each other to be brave in all sorts of things on here!!! Love you all!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't see many really purple one, but I saw a nice one yesterday and thought of you. I didn't do a cartwheel!


There is a place in town that usually has three different vehicles parked in front in varying shades of purple......I didn't do a cartwheel either much less three :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we help each other to be brave in all sorts of things on here!!! Love you all!! xxxxx


I think you are right! Love you too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I know I bragged that our vision insurance was good.....well dh and Ds went today and each got a pair of glasses for a whopping total of...$459 for both and when I called to talk to them they where looking at dd's and said hers was billed wrong and should have cost $173 so I take back the previous statement about our vision insurance, it officially sucks, we did not pay no where near that in the past.


Bummer! I get my eye test in July and I am hoping I can re-use the lenses from my specs that got squashed, in which case, a new frame will be just £35. If I need new lenses as well because my prescription has changed............well, I just don't want to think about that!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gotta go feed the family....again.....Jeez


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Home now, safe and sound. Had a junk meal with boys, and GS1 is still wanting to come with us next week, so does GS2. I feel terrible only taking one. I shall have to make it up to him somehow.
> 
> DIL was in tears again because she'd had more hassle from the doctors receptionists. They really are the Pitts at billingham. They have done very little for her in the years she's been poorly. The receptionist was so snooty today to her that she'd got herself upset. I wish she'd let me go with her , I'd more than lamp the buggers......I've told her....doctors surge ryes are there to help her not upset her.... She's also been to the hospital for another problem today, it's just one thing after another, life's not fair to her.


Sending your DIL lots of tender hugs. I'll come and help you lamp the b.....rs. She's so lucky to have you care so much. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed as I'm up early to go and meet Londy in London. The forecast looks warm so I expect we shall have to find somewhere for a nice cool glass of rose :thumbup: :thumbup: 

This is was in my next door neighbours garden this evening and we are only half a mile from the town centre.

Nighty night xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Judy that is excellent news.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


It is beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as I'm up early to go and meet Londy in London. The forecast looks warm so I expect we shall have to find somewhere for a nice cool glass of rose :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> This is was in my next door neighbours garden this evening and we are only half a mile from the town centre.
> 
> Nighty night xxxx


Wow! That's amazing considering how near town you are.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, and a special good morning to purple and Londy. I wish I was with you.its a sunny breezy day so some laundering is in order. Then knitting.now to catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is, and I was so happy hearing it, officially. I have been wondering, for years, when I would begging to get the nasty, ugly deformities of hands & feet. I now no longer need worry about those things.
> 
> So how are things going for you & yours? Are you beginning to feel better, now that you are getting the nice clear, warm days?


I am feeling better, and will be better still once Armed Forces weekend is over.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


Now it looks really gorgeous. I do hope it gets worn - it deserves to be shown off!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Home now, safe and sound. Had a junk meal with boys, and GS1 is still wanting to come with us next week, so does GS2. I feel terrible only taking one. I shall have to make it up to him somehow.
> 
> DIL was in tears again because she'd had more hassle from the doctors receptionists. They really are the Pitts at billingham. They have done very little for her in the years she's been poorly. The receptionist was so snooty today to her that she'd got herself upset. I wish she'd let me go with her , I'd more than lamp the buggers......I've told her....doctors surge ryes are there to help her not upset her.... She's also been to the hospital for another problem today, it's just one thing after another, life's not fair to her.


Atta girl. You go with her and sort them out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ladies. It's gray here now but supposed to be nice later. I'm off to meet a couple of friends for coffee this morning. Then home to do some knitting and housework, I think. Necessary evil. 

Purple and Londy - I hope you're having a really fun meet-up in London. Wish I was there, too. 

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 19'C (66'F). It's sunny. The grass has grown with all the rain.
My work is on strike. They've even been on the morning news. I've already called the bank and cancelled all the automatic stuff that comes out of my account. I should be good for a month. Hopefully they settle this soon.
Time for me to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am feeling better, and will be better still once Armed Forces weekend is over.


I hope the Armed Forces weekend passes without incident so you can feel better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as I'm up early to go and meet Londy in London. The forecast looks warm so I expect we shall have to find somewhere for a nice cool glass of rose :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> This is was in my next door neighbours garden this evening and we are only half a mile from the town centre.
> 
> Nighty night xxxx


Oh, my. She's beautiful. We used to have deer in the neighbourhood around our old house. Any deer spotted near this house is promptly shot by poachers. It's too bad that the government has laid off almost all the rangers that protected the animals.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is a place in town that usually has three different vehicles parked in front in varying shades of purple......I didn't do a cartwheel either much less three :shock:


One of the car companies up here is making cars in a lovely shade of lilac. I didn't think that would be a popular colour but I am seeing more of them this summer. 
I can't do a cartwheel.  Never could.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we help each other to be brave in all sorts of things on here!!! Love you all!! xxxxx


I'm not being brave, I'm a chicken. I'm not telling DD that work is on strike. I'm keeping the TV off the news channel so she shouldn't find out until it's over. I don't need her drama. I have things manageable for a month. And mum is still on her cruise and they don't have TV or WiFi on that boat, so everything is good there too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ok I know I bragged that our vision insurance was good.....well dh and Ds went today and each got a pair of glasses for a whopping total of...$459 for both and when I called to talk to them they where looking at dd's and said hers was billed wrong and should have cost $173 so I take back the previous statement about our vision insurance, it officially sucks, we did not pay no where near that in the past.


No vision insurance seems to pay anywhere near what they charge for eyeglasses. Why are eyeglasses so expensive?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Binky I could just imagine how wet your kitchen got from tubby bath for little Michael. I chuckled when I read what you posted. Brought back lovely memories. My Michael was the escape artist after his bath. He was about 2 and got outside while I was getting the BR cleaned up. He was stark naked and ran down the sidewalk. Thank goodness he didn't try to cross the street, he told me it was a nono. So he stood on the corner waiting for me to come get him.Can chuckle about it now, not so much then.
> 
> Linky hope you are much improved dear and out of quarantine.
> 
> It was really cute but that is how bath time always is, he is not an escape artist yet but he almost has the front door figured out, that would be scary and we can always get a smile from times like that way after the fear is gone.


Put a hook and eye on the door where the adults can reach but little hands can't. We did that on our screen door to prevent DD from going outside without us or her dog.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hint taken!!!I found it quite hard because I will try to do it when I'm watching TV!!! I'm like you really, what I would call a basic knitter, never blocked anything, ok with a bit of pattern and cables but not that adventurous. It's only these girls on here that inspire me to try something more challenging and it's lovely when you achieve it, even if it _is_ far from perfect! This was knitted in some 2 ply I got on e-bay for about £6 for 3 balls but I have seen one on Ravelry knitted in something much thicker and it came out bigger and looked great!


I mostly use acrylic. Not much point blocking that unless I intend to use some really extensive steaming. So far the lace that I have done with acrylic hasn't been too bad. I just have to go up several sizes in needles.
I like the simple memorisable patterns so I don't have to look at them much. But I would like to get some nice 2 ply wool and try something complex. That needs to be blocked. And then block it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Home now, safe and sound. Had a junk meal with boys, and GS1 is still wanting to come with us next week, so does GS2. I feel terrible only taking one. I shall have to make it up to him somehow.
> 
> DIL was in tears again because she'd had more hassle from the doctors receptionists. They really are the Pitts at billingham. They have done very little for her in the years she's been poorly. The receptionist was so snooty today to her that she'd got herself upset. I wish she'd let me go with her , I'd more than lamp the buggers......I've told her....doctors surge ryes are there to help her not upset her.... She's also been to the hospital for another problem today, it's just one thing after another, life's not fair to her.


Definitely go with her, a lamping is in order. I know that the receptionist is probably dealing with her own problems but front line people should NEVER take their problems out on the people that they are supposedly helping. They should have their backup person man the counter and go deal with their problem.
I'll chill now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Only a little, the bits on my feet. My arms also caught it and are red but not sore, fortunately. I had a cap sleeve top on and my arms are now kinda 'strawberry and vanilla'! That's a shame really cos I am going out to a retirement dinner on Friday and had intended to wear a new sleeveless dress! Think again, Londy! xxx


Cover up the arms with high opera type gloves. The sleeveless dress will look really posh then.
Or can you even it out with spray on tan?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


That's a lovely colour. The construction really is unique. You have done it wonderfully.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Chris - I totally missed your birthday, hope you had a great day
> 
> CD - I hope that strep throat is improving, and you will be back in action again, soon!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you will not end up in a wheelchair. That must be a load off your shoulders.

Congratulations on your DH's job. Every bit helps.

Have fun making your dragons.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My tummy is growling so I'm going to sign off now and get some breakfast. I really should get back to more normal times for me next week. These lazy starts to the day when the day is glorious have to stop. Sleeping in when it is raining is different. 
Have a wonderful day chatting, knitting, crafting.
I'll catch you later.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a wet and weary Erie. Had bad storms again lat night and a sizeable brnch fell off our Cherry tree in the front yard. Need to figure out a way to get it into the back yard. Is large and heavy. Going to try to get some shopping done today. Lots of last minute preparations for the family that is winging their way here.

Xiang I forgot to ask for your address. Could you please pm it and I'll send bands off to you dear. Glad you don't have RA or p. arthritis. How did they make make those dxs. in the first place and how did doctor now decide you don't???Glad you don't have it. Sometimes wish I didn't have it, but life throws curveballs all the time.I am trying to stay as mobile as I can for as long as I can, Lord willing.

Londy and Purple have a wonderful meet up in Lodon. A nice glass of rose sounds terrific. Wish we all were there with you.

GS Perhaps you could pitch a tent y your caravn and both boys could sleep in it, that way both could go with you.Know you feel bad about not taking DGS2. You best go with DDIL with her next appt to doctors and let the girl at front desk know to be polite and helpful. I wrote a letter to my doctor advising him of the crappy service I was recieving from front office staff. He took immediate action and that girl is no longer employed there. She shouldn't work with the public she had such a rotten attitude. I feel for your DDIL as we both have this same disease and know what she is going through. Give her my best wishes for feeling better very soon.

Nitzi sorry to hear your company is on strike. Hopefully it will only last a week or so, long enough for you to feel rejuvenated and get some knitting done. Fingers crossed for a good outcome.

Pam sounds like a nice day you will have meeting friends for coffee and then hopefully not much housework and lots of knitting time.I have been collecting so many patterns and buying yarn and haven't picked up the needles hardly at all. Hope to get started on a few projects soon. Taking some projects to Florida and hopefully knit a little there.

I am off. Time to take DH to dialysis. Hope everyone enjoys their day. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as I'm up early to go and meet Londy in London. The forecast looks warm so I expect we shall have to find somewhere for a nice cool glass of rose :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> This is was in my next door neighbours garden this evening and we are only half a mile from the town centre.
> 
> Nighty night xxxx


Oh how lovely!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now it looks really gorgeous. I do hope it gets worn - it deserves to be shown off!


Thank you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning ladies. It's gray here now but supposed to be nice later. I'm off to meet a couple of friends for coffee this morning. Then home to do some knitting and housework, I think. Necessary evil.
> 
> Purple and Londy - I hope you're having a really fun meet-up in London. Wish I was there, too.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


You were all with us in spirit!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cover up the arms with high opera type gloves. The sleeveless dress will look really posh then.
> Or can you even it out with spray on tan?


Thanks for the suggestions but I would need spray on in hot pink!!! I will probably keep my little shrug on and melt if it's hot!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I am home now from a lovely day out with my dear friend Purple! We didn't do much more than amble around a bit of central London, went in a couple of bead shops and then had a lovely Italian lunch with a glass of wine and shared a dessert. I wanted the waiter for dessert, actually!!! It was supposed to be really hot today but was cloudy and cool mostly, which was actually good weather for what we were doing!! Thanks Mrs P, you're the best!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I am home now from a lovely day out with my dear friend Purple! We didn't do much more than amble around a bit of central London, went in a couple of bead shops and then had a lovely Italian lunch with a glass of wine and shared a dessert. I wanted the waiter for dessert, actually!!! It was supposed to be really hot today but was cloudy and cool mostly, which was actually good weather for what we were doing!! Thanks Mrs P, you're the best!!! xxxx


No thank you for a lovely day and persuading (I didn't need much) to buy that lovely purple outfit in Covent Garden Market! The lunch was really gorgeous especially the waiter.
Today was ladies day at Ascot and going up and coming back there were a lot of dressed up people (why is it that most young ladies think thank being dressed up is to force themselves into a dress two sizes too small. On the way home some of them were very much the worse for wear.

Nitzi sorry to hear that the strike has gone ahead, hope it is resolved soon.

Pearlie, enjoy your family and don't go doing to much just have fun.

Everyone else hope you are all ok. We would have loved to have you all with us on our tour around London. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> No vision insurance seems to pay anywhere near what they charge for eyeglasses. Why are eyeglasses so expensive?


I don't know why but it is crazy how expensive they are, dentist isn't much better, just had to spend 500 dollars for deep cleaning, laser for the perio dental (sp) disease have to go back in three months and it will cost another $100 tried to ask why that cleaning is different and cost so much but couldn't because he numbed me up good I lost track after ten shots.....did I mention that I hate the shots... :roll: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely go with her, a lamping is in order. I know that the receptionist is probably dealing with her own problems but front line people should NEVER take their problems out on the people that they are supposedly helping. They should have their backup person man the counter and go deal with their problem.
> I'll chill now.


Go get em' Nitzi


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi, so good to hear that your arthritis is not so threatening as you were lead to believe, hope that news gives you some peace and energy!! Good news about DH's jobs, short but very welcome, I'm sure! You're welcome to waffle anytime, now you have learned from us how to do it!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


 :thumbup:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Nitzi! Here is the finished version and hopefully, the colour will be more accurate! This too has come up smaller than expected. It is for an old friend of mine who will be 90 in February and she is not a 'shawly' person so hopefully, this will be a nice little neck-warmer for her. There are turquoise beads on the points, if you can see them, it weights it quite nicely!


This is beautiful, I enlarged it quite a bit, and got to see the beads - gorgeous, I am sure she will love it :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Great news all round xxxxxxx


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed and it was a very hot day!! I think the mums were slightly scared of her when her kids first joined the school but I now see her chatting with some of them so she has obviously been accepted. I would love to see what she looks like but can't even see her eyes. She has a nice pair of ankles though!


Ankles are safe, apparently :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Only a little, the bits on my feet. My arms also caught it and are red but not sore, fortunately. I had a cap sleeve top on and my arms are now kinda 'strawberry and vanilla'! That's a shame really cos I am going out to a retirement dinner on Friday and had intended to wear a new sleeveless dress! Think again, Londy! xxx


What about some coverup makeup, that is used by people with discoloured skin - I think you qualify, for the next few days at least :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Londy and Purple sounds like another lovely day, glad you enjoyed!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sorry I was showing online all day got on before taking dd to the dr and had to rush out without posting and signing off, all went well with her appt but she does have to continue the medicine.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so relieved and pleased that you aren't going to end up in a wheelchair....i do sometimes think my DIL will. I'd be surprised if she's not in one on the holidays."....good luck to you. Love you x


Susan has your DIL seen a Rhuematologist, or a Neurologist, it might help her situation, & her self-esteem, to see on or both of these specialists ........ Or at the very least, change her doctor for one who is more respectful. The Rh specialist I saw on Wednesday, was quite thorough, and very kind, and respectful. He explained everything, and also listened to me, this is the kind your DIL needs. Also let her know that sometimes it is better to have some-one go in with one, as then the less respectful doctors seem to find that lost quality somewhere in one of their cupboards. I usually take DH with me, especially if I think there is a possibility of me becoming angry with the doctor :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed as I'm up early to go and meet Londy in London. The forecast looks warm so I expect we shall have to find somewhere for a nice cool glass of rose :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> This is was in my next door neighbours garden this evening and we are only half a mile from the town centre.
> 
> Nighty night xxxx


I was just about to say how fortunate you were, to be able to see such beautiful wildlife in your, or your neighbours, yard - then I remembered that I get the Aussie version of wildlife - different varieties of lizards & snakes, many different varieties of very colourful parrots, different varieties of native, stingless bees, and the odd kangaroo or emu. But it would still be nice to see a deer sometimes :thumbup:

I am playing fetch, with Mint ATM, I throw one of her kongs as far as I can, out through the back door, and she hunts it down & brings it back, for me to throw again. I get sick of doing this before she does, though :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am feeling better, and will be better still once Armed Forces weekend is over.


I hope you have a great time, then you can get the rest you deserve & maybe even get an energy refill from those delightful grandies of yours


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I mostly use acrylic. Not much point blocking that unless I intend to use some really extensive steaming. So far the lace that I have done with acrylic hasn't been too bad. I just have to go up several sizes in needles.
> I like the simple memorisable patterns so I don't have to look at them much. But I would like to get some nice 2 ply wool and try something complex. That needs to be blocked. And then block it.


I don't like doing easy patterns, I make so many mistakes in them, that it is ludicrous. I stick to more complex patterns, then it have to concentrate, so I make less (or even no) mistakes. It has always been the same for me, the more difficult the activity is to do, the better I am at getting it correct :roll: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely go with her, a lamping is in order. I know that the receptionist is probably dealing with her own problems but front line people should NEVER take their problems out on the people that they are supposedly helping. They should have their backup person man the counter and go deal with their problem.
> I'll chill now.


I agree wholeheartedly, having worked in the Humanities field for 40 odd years, and NEVER took my own problems to work and was always complimented for my attitude - I can be very uplifting for someone who is totally upset. I hope Susan's DIL will let her go with her next time, to the doctors


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so glad that you will not end up in a wheelchair. That must be a load off your shoulders.
> 
> Congratulations on your DH's job. Every bit helps.
> 
> Have fun making your dragons.


Thank you, and it looks like he will have more work in September, as well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Xiang I forgot to ask for your address. Could you please pm it and I'll send bands off to you dear. Glad you don't have RA or p. arthritis. How did they make make those dxs. in the first place and how did doctor now decide you don't???Glad you don't have it. Sometimes wish I didn't have it, but life throws curveballs all the time.I am trying to stay as mobile as I can for as long as I can, Lord willing.*

I was first diagnosed when I was 28, I had a blood test done, and the Rh factor was through the roof. Back then, there was no other defining test that would rule out, or confirm, the diagnosis. The longer I supposedly had RA, the more unlikely it seemed, that I did have it, because I was not developing any deformities - the doctors just thought my body had a very good defence system, but I was still showing very high levels of the Rh factor, the Specialist was even surprised to see me in his rooms on one occasion, because apparently my levels were so high, that I should not have been able to move, let alone walk; and he thought that I should have been in hospital, on strict bed rest. I then went to "Serum Negative", and after a while the Specialist told me that there were more advanced testing now, and the divisions in the tests had shown that I was more likely to have Psoriatic Arthritis; but again, I am not showing any signs of the condition specific deformities, and most of my pain is in the tissues, ligaments & almond the nerve pathways. So that is where I am now; Oesteo-Arthritis and Fibromyalgia (which is the tissue, ligament & nerve pain). I only wish that a similar outcome was available for you xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were all with us in spirit!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I felt the love & happiness xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No thank you for a lovely day and persuading (I didn't need much) to buy that lovely purple outfit in Covent Garden Market! The lunch was really gorgeous especially the waiter.
> Today was ladies day at Ascot and going up and coming back there were a lot of dressed up people (why is it that most young ladies think thank being dressed up is to force themselves into a dress two sizes too small. On the way home some of them were very much the worse for wear.
> 
> Nitzi sorry to hear that the strike has gone ahead, hope it is resolved soon.
> ...


Nitzi & Pearlie that is a DITTO from me too xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:03 am EST and 19'C (66'F). It's sunny. The grass has grown with all the rain.
> My work is on strike. They've even been on the morning news. I've already called the bank and cancelled all the automatic stuff that comes out of my account. I should be good for a month. Hopefully they settle this soon.
> Time for me to knit.


Oh Nitzi, I hope they get it sorted as soon as possible. Whatca worry for you! :thumbdown:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You were all with us in spirit!!!


I hope I enjoyed that rose!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh Nitzi, I hope they get it sorted as soon as possible. Whatca worry for you! :thumbdown:


I agree with the above!

Hi Pam, I am just signing out as I have a dragon to finish, then I am going to watch some "Game of Thrones" and finish off a hooded jacket for Miss C. I hope you have had a wonderful day. Sorry toots & run xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No thank you for a lovely day and persuading (I didn't need much) to buy that lovely purple outfit in Covent Garden Market! The lunch was really gorgeous especially the waiter.
> Today was ladies day at Ascot and going up and coming back there were a lot of dressed up people (why is it that most young ladies think thank being dressed up is to force themselves into a dress two sizes too small. On the way home some of them were very much the worse for wear.
> 
> Nitzi sorry to hear that the strike has gone ahead, hope it is resolved soon.
> ...


What a wonderful day you two had!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with the above!
> 
> Hi Pam, I am just signing out as I have a dragon to finish, then I am going to watch some "Game of Thrones" and finish off a hooded jacket for Miss C. I hope you have had a wonderful day. Sorry toots & run xxxx


Hi Judi. Sorry we just brushed by each other on here. Have a wonderful rest of your day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't know why but it is crazy how expensive they are, dentist isn't much better, just had to spend 500 dollars for deep cleaning, laser for the perio dental (sp) disease have to go back in three months and it will cost another $100 tried to ask why that cleaning is different and cost so much but couldn't because he numbed me up good I lost track after ten shots.....did I mention that I hate the shots... :roll: :shock:


Oh poor you, I hate that procedure! Had it at my last check up but - good old National Health Service - it only cost me £49! I had about 8 little jabs and they STING, don't they?!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What about some coverup makeup, that is used by people with discoloured skin - I think you qualify, for the next few days at least :-D


Good idea but that stuff costs a *bomb*!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry I was showing online all day got on before taking dd to the dr and had to rush out without posting and signing off, all went well with her appt but she does have to continue the medicine.


Glad the appointment went well and taking the meds is probably a precaution and will make DD feel safe.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was just about to say how fortunate you were, to be able to see such beautiful wildlife in your, or your neighbours, yard - then I remembered that I get the Aussie version of wildlife - different varieties of lizards & snakes, many different varieties of very colourful parrots, different varieties of native, stingless bees, and the odd kangaroo or emu. But it would still be nice to see a deer sometimes :thumbup:
> 
> I am playing fetch, with Mint ATM, I throw one of her kongs as far as I can, out through the back door, and she hunts it down & brings it back, for me to throw again. I get sick of doing this before she does, though :roll:


I would *love* to find a 'roo in my garden! Well, maybe only a little one!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you, and it looks like he will have more work in September, as well.


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope I enjoyed that rose!


As I recall, you must have drunk most of it cos I only remember having a sip! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, I have my battery pack back. DH is happy with his new one. 

Its a sunny day again today, but I might rest up a little today, not feeling ill but I want to knit haha. 

DS should be home from his travels tonight,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan has your DIL seen a Rhuematologist, or a Neurologist, it might help her situation, & her self-esteem, to see on or both of these specialists ........ Or at the very least, change her doctor for one who is more respectful. The Rh specialist I saw on Wednesday, was quite thorough, and very kind, and respectful. He explained everything, and also listened to me, this is the kind your DIL needs. Also let her know that sometimes it is better to have some-one go in with one, as then the less respectful doctors seem to find that lost quality somewhere in one of their cupboards. I usually take DH with me, especially if I think there is a possibility of me becoming angry with the doctor :shock:


DIL has seen some specialists and they say its FM, although she does have other problems. It doesnt make sense to e that shes nearly alwyas poorly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope I enjoyed that rose!


You did amd you nearly had to have another glass!!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As I recall, you must have drunk most of it cos I only remember having a sip! :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's cos you were busy throwing it over the waitress

:lol: :lol:

Morning xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, good idea to just sit and knit.

My FM used to make me feel ill all the time until I changed my diet. Perha;ps your DIL could discuss that with her specialist. Just a thought xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Londy and Purple sounds like another lovely day, glad you enjoyed!


So am I, but I wish I was with you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So am I, but I wish I was with you!


Once you've finished Armed Services Week we'll have a get together. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Once you've finished Armed Services Week we'll have a get together. xx


Yes please! After a week of sleeping!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea but that stuff costs a *bomb*!!!


 :-( :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would *love* to find a 'roo in my garden! Well, maybe only a little one!!!


You would have to make an overcoat for it, so it would stay warm hahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As I recall, you must have drunk most of it cos I only remember having a sip! :roll: :roll: :roll:


So that's why Pam was wandering around in my neck of the woods :shock: :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning fom a sunny Pa. Have much to do today. Running round that is.Made a list of places I have to shop at so I don't forget anything.DD and family have landed in Amsterdam. Now for Washington DC where they will stay overnite before heading to us here in Pa.

Xiang you are more than welcome dear. Hope these bands will do the trick for you. Hope I got the colors you needed.

GS sounds like a wonderful day to knit. Have fun and enjoy. Also, FM and RA can cause all types of other problems within the bodies. Hopefully your DDIL can find a doc to get some relief from always feeling miserable. I feel for her.

Londy and Purple you two sound like you had a wonderful day together. Can't wait to meet up with all of you. Just discovered I am only 4 hrs from Defiance Ohio. Know the Palozza is taking place there. Have been in Defiance before but many years ago.

Binky your ental procedure sounded awful. I feel for you. I do hate to go to the dentist. My teeth still bother me from 2 weeks ago, and I have no problems with them.My DH says I have a phobia. He is probably correct.

Saxy hope all goes well for your military weekend and then a nice long rest before the fun begins for you. A meet up with Purple and Londy is just the thing.

Chrissy hope you and DH are having a wonderful vacation?

Pam hope you enjoyed your Rose wine via telepathy with the girls. Soon you can enjoy their company for real/ Trip is getting closer.

Jynx awaiting part 2 of your story. Hope some of this is settling down for you. wish I was closer so I could help you. Take care dear.

Need to go get ready for my busy day. Purple I am not doing anything special. DH and I decided we will just go with the flo and do whatever the kids want. Am not worried about the house etc. It is what it is.Just want to enjoy our family. Will become very intermittent starting tomorrow. Will pop in and out when I can. Love to all. Purlyxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning fom a sunny Pa. Have much to do today. Running round that is.Made a list of places I have to shop at so I don't forget anything.DD and family have landed in Amsterdam. Now for Washington DC where they will stay overnite before heading to us here in Pa.
> 
> Saxy hope all goes well for your military weekend and then a nice long rest before the fun begins for you. A meet up with Purple and Londy is just the thing.
> 
> Need to go get ready for my busy day. Purple I am not doing anything special. DH and I decided we will just go with the flo and do whatever the kids want. Am not worried about the house etc. It is what it is.Just want to enjoy our family. Will become very intermittent starting tomorrow. Will pop in and out when I can. Love to all. Purlyxx


Purly, you must be so excited about seeing your DD. Enjoy, enjoy.

Meeting with any of you ladies would be fantastic anytime, but meeting those two will certainly do the trick! Maybe Lifeline and/or Chris might join us as well?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's cos you were busy throwing it over the waitress
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Morning xxx


Haha, too true!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Purly, you must be so excited about seeing your DD. Enjoy, enjoy.
> 
> Meeting with any of you ladies would be fantastic anytime, but meeting those two will certainly do the trick! Maybe Lifeline and/or Chris might join us as well?


That would be brilliant and I do like to be beside the seaside.........just saying! :roll: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh poor you, I hate that procedure! Had it at my last check up but - good old National Health Service - it only cost me £49! I had about 8 little jabs and they STING, don't they?!!!


Yes they do I am a little sore today but not bad.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, so this is what I have been doing today! It is all ready for quilting but I have treated myself to a walking foot for the sewing machine and it hasn't arrived - from China - yet. I am really pleased with it and might pinch it from him when he decides he's too grown up for it!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That would be brilliant and I do like to be beside the seaside.........just saying! :roll: :lol:


you know you are welcome in Worthing anytime xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, so this is what I have been doing today! It is all ready for quilting but I have treated myself to a walking foot for the sewing machine and it hasn't arrived - from China - yet. I am really pleased with it and might pinch it from him when he decides he's too grown up for it!!!


luvverly!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, so this is what I have been doing today! It is all ready for quilting but I have treated myself to a walking foot for the sewing machine and it hasn't arrived - from China - yet. I am really pleased with it and might pinch it from him when he decides he's too grown up for it!!!


That is fantastic and don't blame you for wanting to pinch it. :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning fom a sunny Pa. Have much to do today. Running round that is.Made a list of places I have to shop at so I don't forget anything.DD and family have landed in Amsterdam. Now for Washington DC where they will stay overnite before heading to us here in Pa.
> 
> Xiang you are more than welcome dear. Hope these bands will do the trick for you. Hope I got the colors you needed.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your family we will be here if you drop in, this dentist is really nice but I just don't care for going to the dentist, why do they always try to talk to you when they have tools in your mouth and you are totally numb :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I have fed the crowd now I am having to visit the frog pond on both of the projects I am working on....... :shock:

Hope you all are enjoying your day, it is still really hot here so not doing much....we need some rain I think it's been a week or longer since we had a good soaking..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You did amd you nearly had to have another glass!!! x


Good and I'm sure the other glass would have been appreciated!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As I recall, you must have drunk most of it cos I only remember having a sip! :roll: :roll: :roll:


It must have gone down very smoothly!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DIL has seen some specialists and they say its FM, although she does have other problems. It doesnt make sense to e that shes nearly alwyas poorly.


No, that doesn't make a lot of sense and I'm sure it's frustrating and depressing for her and not a lot of fun for any of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan, good idea to just sit and knit.
> 
> My FM used to make me feel ill all the time until I changed my diet. Perha;ps your DIL could discuss that with her specialist. Just a thought xx


That's a really good suggestion, Purple.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So that's why Pam was wandering around in my neck of the woods :shock: :shock:


That must be it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning fom a sunny Pa. Have much to do today. Running round that is.Made a list of places I have to shop at so I don't forget anything.DD and family have landed in Amsterdam. Now for Washington DC where they will stay overnite before heading to us here in Pa.
> 
> Xiang you are more than welcome dear. Hope these bands will do the trick for you. Hope I got the colors you needed.
> 
> ...


Have a great day and try to get some rest in between all you have to do. Yes, it's getting much closer to the in-person time to see them for real!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, so this is what I have been doing today! It is all ready for quilting but I have treated myself to a walking foot for the sewing machine and it hasn't arrived - from China - yet. I am really pleased with it and might pinch it from him when he decides he's too grown up for it!!!


That is great, Londy!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am looking forward to relaxing into the weekend with just a pile of laundry to do, but the weather is set to be good so my expectations are high for getting lots done!

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Londy love the quilt. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:36 pm (not am) 23'C (74'F). It's been sunny all day with lacy clouds high up.
This Saturday the union is holding a vote on management's revised final offer. They had the final offer on Thursday. They have sweetened the deal for everyone except the senior paramedics. They know that the senior paramedics are the ones that convinced everyone to reject their previous offers. They want the paramedics to work when they are sick or take off work for no pay. This idea is going to backfire on them when someone complains that a paramedic caused their relative to get sicker.
I haven't heard from mum yet. She is supposed to be coming home sometime Saturday. She wasn't sure what time. I'm sure Stuart told her but she was getting her am's and pm's wrong for this trip. I guess she'll get here when she gets here. She doesn't have her house key so I'll get woken.
I went looking for missing needles because I have a needle case with half the needles missing and found a cowl that I hadn't finished. I don't know why. I've done half of the cowl just this afternoon. I should be done soon and I can get the needles back for other things. I wonder where the rest of the needles are?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I have fed the crowd now I am having to visit the frog pond on both of the projects I am working on....... :shock:
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying your day, it is still really hot here so not doing much....we need some rain I think it's been a week or longer since we had a good soaking..


Oh dear. Frogging both projects. I hope you get your mojo back soon and your new projects go smoothly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Enjoy your family we will be here if you drop in, this dentist is really nice but I just don't care for going to the dentist, why do they always try to talk to you when they have tools in your mouth and you are totally numb :shock:


The funny part is that although you are mumbling, they seem to understand what you are saying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, so this is what I have been doing today! It is all ready for quilting but I have treated myself to a walking foot for the sewing machine and it hasn't arrived - from China - yet. I am really pleased with it and might pinch it from him when he decides he's too grown up for it!!!


Very nice. I'd pinch it too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was just about to say how fortunate you were, to be able to see such beautiful wildlife in your, or your neighbours, yard - then I remembered that I get the Aussie version of wildlife - different varieties of lizards & snakes, many different varieties of very colourful parrots, different varieties of native, stingless bees, and the odd kangaroo or emu. But it would still be nice to see a deer sometimes :thumbup:
> 
> I am playing fetch, with Mint ATM, I throw one of her kongs as far as I can, out through the back door, and she hunts it down & brings it back, for me to throw again. I get sick of doing this before she does, though :roll:


So long as she brings back the kong and not some of the wildlife


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> So long as she brings back the kong and not some of the wildlife


We have had many sleepy lizards "rescued" by Mint, and she actually put one of them in the dog bed & kept watch over it. Then after I returned it to the wild, she searched most of the house for it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's cos you were busy throwing it over the waitress
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Morning xxx


Sounds like you two had a nice meetup. Did someone smuggle the waiter home???


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had many sleepy lizards "rescued" by Mint, and she actually put one of them in the dog bed & kept watch over it. Then after I returned it to the wild, she searched most of the house for it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Such a protective side to her nature.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang, how are your dragons going?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support. I think this strike is not going to last long. I think the vote on Saturday is going to go management's way. A lot of the workers are young and the strike has them scared. It's not going to be pleasant for the older paramedics.

I'm going to sign off now. DD has been cleaning all around me while I've been typing on here. So I think it's time for me to join in. Must get the place ship shape for mum's return. DD is tearing the cupboard under the sink apart looking for something.

Everyone have a great evening if you are still up otherwise, sleep well. I'll talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang, how are your dragons going?


They are coming along fine. I have just finished looming another one, just need to put the shaping/posing wires in now. Have one to make for a request purchase by a SIL, and am about to try & make a pattern of an eagle - so I can make my own designs as well. Will post a picture of the ones I have done so far, if you want!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning fom a sunny Pa. Have much to do today. Running round that is.Made a list of places I have to shop at so I don't forget anything.DD and family have landed in Amsterdam. Now for Washington DC where they will stay overnite before heading to us here in Pa.
> 
> Xiang you are more than welcome dear. Hope these bands will do the trick for you. Hope I got the colors you needed.
> 
> ...


Purly, Any of the couloirs would be brilliant - it is hard to get them here, a lot of the time, cos the good brands sell out so quickly, sometimes I feel like we are at the very ends of the earth! :c( 
Thank you so much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are coming along fine. I have just finished looming another one, just need to put the shaping/posing wires in now. Have one to make for a request purchase by a SIL, and am about to try & make a pattern of an eagle - so I can make my own designs as well. Will post a picture of the ones I have done so far, if you want!


Hi xiang sounds like your hooked :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be a beautiful day here. Farmers market in town today, so I stroll downthere and then sit in the garden and knit. I am now casting off and beading mt Holden shawl.

hope you are all going to have a lovely weekend. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, DS is back and I think he may want DH's help. I didnt sleep good last night, and it was daylight at 3am. Of course it is the longest day for us today. I must do some catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like you two had a nice meetup. Did someone smuggle the waiter home???[/quote
> 
> No, but we did think about it :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, DS is back and I think he may want DH's help. I didnt sleep good last night, and it was daylight at 3am. Of course it is the longest day for us today. I must do some catch up.


Sorry you didn't sleep well. The foxes woke me at 3 am, they were playing on the patio. Hope you can take it easy today. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'll get on with a bit of work before DS rings, because we may end upgoing up there and having a BBQ. who knows. my family never fail to suprise me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are coming along fine. I have just finished looming another one, just need to put the shaping/posing wires in now. Have one to make for a request purchase by a SIL, and am about to try & make a pattern of an eagle - so I can make my own designs as well. Will post a picture of the ones I have done so far, if you want!


if we want? You know we do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, DS is back and I think he may want DH's help. I didnt sleep good last night, and it was daylight at 3am. Of course it is the longest day for us today. I must do some catch up.


It's DH's birthday as well. His is the longest, mine is nearly the shortest.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's DH's birthday as well. His is the longest, mine is nearly the shortest.


Happy birthday to your DH saxy. Hope he has a great day, he certainly has good weather for it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Alan!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Been shopping with boys and DIL that's all I'm saying on the subject......GS1 has changed his mind about next week and he's not coming in the caravan now! I thought he might. I'm a bit disappointed but wouldn't force him.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Been shopping with boys and DIL that's all I'm saying on the subject......GS1 has changed his mind about next week and he's not coming in the caravan now! I thought he might. I'm a bit disappointed but wouldn't force him.


That is a shame, but as you say, no point in pushing it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is a shame, but as you say, no point in pushing it.


Ditto from me.

hi Rebecca, hope you are having a good weekend. Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh dear. Frogging both projects. I hope you get your mojo back soon and your new projects go smoothly.


Yep I had to tink four rows on the shrug for DD and almost an inch and a half on the baby sweater sleeve because on dd's I forgot to do the increases......twice and on the baby sweater I didn't keep track of how many stitches I picked up on the sleeve when I started it so I had no idea how many should be done on the second sleeve.... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The funny part is that although you are mumbling, they seem to understand what you are saying.


That is weird how they seem to be able to do that I wouldn't be able to that for sure.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'll get on with a bit of work before DS rings, because we may end upgoing up there and having a BBQ. who knows. my family never fail to suprise me.


That sounds wonderful, I have yet to fire mine up, I don't seem to have the energy anymore like I used to.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's DH's birthday as well. His is the longest, mine is nearly the shortest.


Happy Birthday to your DH!!!

Today is officially the first day of summer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep I had to tink four rows on the shrug for DD and almost an inch and a half on the baby sweater sleeve because on dd's I forgot to do the increases......twice and on the baby sweater I didn't keep track of how many stitches I picked up on the sleeve when I started it so I had no idea how many should be done on the second sleeve.... :roll:


Sorry you have to do some frogging. I was lime that at the start of my Holdrn shawl, fortunately I'm nearly finished now. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH!!!
> 
> Today is officially the first day of summer.


It's nice and summery here today. Been in the garden the whole time


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really should go and do something but I just want to sit here and chill the kids have gone home and I vaccumed the living room carpet, I need to go switch out the laundry and clean something just don't have the will my jaw is swollen and a little sore today!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have to do some frogging. I was lime that at the start of my Holdrn shawl, fortunately I'm nearly finished now. Xxxx


Well I almost finished this little sweater with no mistakes so I knew I was going to do something to mess up.. :lol: I always make some kind of mistake.

The shrug is a new pattern to me so I am still trying to figure it out might have to do what I did with the sweater and write it out line for line so I don't forget to make the increases because of how it is written it is a little confusing but not to bad.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's nice and summery here today. Been in the garden the whole time


I was outside for awhile but it is very hot out there today.

Michael is seventeen months old today, he is growing up way to fast.

Ok I just checked the temperature and it is only 75 but it feels warmer than that for some reason :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ditto from me.
> 
> hi Rebecca, hope you are having a good weekend. Xxxx


Yes I am. I managed to get the kitchen clean before the sun got round there. I have got the laundry out, back in and some ironing done. Everything is now put away. Also got out with ds and DH for a walk and an ice cream. Now all the chores are completed in a leisurely way and I can enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep I had to tink four rows on the shrug for DD and almost an inch and a half on the baby sweater sleeve because on dd's I forgot to do the increases......twice and on the baby sweater I didn't keep track of how many stitches I picked up on the sleeve when I started it so I had no idea how many should be done on the second sleeve.... :roll:


That's not fun. Picking up stitches is one of my most scary things in knitting, I try to avoid items where you need to!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I really should go and do something but I just want to sit here and chill the kids have gone home and I vaccumed the living room carpet, I need to go switch out the laundry and clean something just don't have the will my jaw is swollen and a little sore today!


Ooh, hope you are not coming down with something awful. Take care of yourself. How is Linky now? I hope she is beginning to get better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DH has been asking for a while now of me to knit him more socks. They are not one of my favourite things to do so I have been procrastinating and using DSs op as an excuse for not doing them. Anyway I sat down last weekend and searched two at a time socks,found a good site and made a start. I am really pleased with my progress if somewhat slow. Even DH agreed that I would not have been able to do this over the last couple of months. I will post a picture maybe of my progress.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly, I hope your family have arrived safely and that you and DH are enjoying their company.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. I am looking forward to relaxing into the weekend with just a pile of laundry to do, but the weather is set to be good so my expectations are high for getting lots done!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.


You, too, Rebecca!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening. Home safe and sound and intend to stay home tomorrow. DH will go and help. We have 3 birthdays next weekend so we've some shopping to do this week. Hope you all had a great day...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's DH's birthday as well. His is the longest, mine is nearly the shortest.


Happy Birthday to your DH, Saxy. I hope you all have had a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ditto from me.
> 
> hi Rebecca, hope you are having a good weekend. Xxxx


And ditto from me.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's not fun. Picking up stitches is one of my most scary things in knitting, I try to avoid items where you need to!


I don't like it either but on the sleeves it does help close the hole up and I am not very good at disciseing (sp) it normally so thought I would try the picking up stitches, and that being said the shrug has an I-cord trim that goes all the way around :shock: what am I thinking :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ooh, hope you are not coming down with something awful. Take care of yourself. How is Linky now? I hope she is beginning to get better.


the swelling is from the dentist on Thursday


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's nice and summery here today. Been in the garden the whole time


It's a beautiful first day of summer here, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH has been asking for a while now of me to knit him more socks. They are not one of my favourite things to do so I have been procrastinating and using DSs op as an excuse for not doing them. Anyway I sat down last weekend and searched two at a time socks,found a good site and made a start. I am really pleased with my progress if somewhat slow. Even DH agreed that I would not have been able to do this over the last couple of months. I will post a picture maybe of my progress.


Good for you, Rebecca. I love knitting them two at a time. When they're off the needles, you've got the pair ready to wear.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening. Home safe and sound and intend to stay home tomorrow. DH will go and help. We have 3 birthdays next weekend so we've some shopping to do this week. Hope you all had a great day...


Oh good. Hopefully you can get some well-deserved rest now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH has been asking for a while now of me to knit him more socks. They are not one of my favourite things to do so I have been procrastinating and using DSs op as an excuse for not doing them. Anyway I sat down last weekend and searched two at a time socks,found a good site and made a start. I am really pleased with my progress if somewhat slow. Even DH agreed that I would not have been able to do this over the last couple of months. I will post a picture maybe of my progress.


I keep wanting to try to make socks but I get stumped at the heel always, I made a pair of mittens that way it was cool but I do like my dpns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> the swelling is from the dentist on Thursday


How long will you have to live with the swelling? I hope it's not terribly painful.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> How long will you have to live with the swelling? I hope it's not terribly painful.


I hope not long and it is just annoying enough that I know it is there!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

gotta run we made dinner early and it is done now

Hope you all are enjoying what is left of your Saturday!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope not long and it is just annoying enough that I know it is there!


Well, I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good for you, Rebecca. I love knitting them two at a time. When they're off the needles, you've got the pair ready to wear.


That's what I'm looking forward to... having both finished at the same time. Which site or book do you use for two at a time?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I keep wanting to try to make socks but I get stumped at the heel always, I made a pair of mittens that way it was cool but I do like my dpns!


I remember you posting about the two at a time mittens. I find the heels tricky and always end up stitching up holes! I don't like dpns,which is why I learnt magic loop.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like you two had a nice meetup. Did someone smuggle the waiter home???


Well it wasn't me! If he's gone missing, it must be Mrs P!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well it wasn't me! If he's gone missing, it must be Mrs P!!


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Sounds like a really lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> gotta run we made dinner early and it is done now
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying what is left of your Saturday!
> 
> ...


Hope your mouth feels better soon xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's what I'm looking forward to... having both finished at the same time. Which site or book do you use for two at a time?


I've used all kinds of resources to knit them. One really good book is Charlene Schurch's book, Sensational Knitted Socks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a really fabulous and fun day!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


What a lovely day you had :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've used all kinds of resources to knit them. One really good book is Charlene Schurch's book, Sensational Knitted Socks.


Thanks, I am off to look her up on Amazon :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a beautiful start to the day here. I think it's meant to cloud over in a few hours, I hope not! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good. 
Hope you are having a good weekend. 
GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it. 

Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you

Chrissy I hope you are enjoying the caravan. We go on Tuesday until Friday.

Have a happy day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it.
> 
> Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you
> 
> ...


Morning Susan, enjoy your day. Im still in bed, being very lazy. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


Lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it.
> 
> Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you
> 
> ...


Just had a text from Chris, the weather has been wonderful and they are having a really lovely time. She sedns her love to you all!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


Looks like lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it.
> 
> Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you
> 
> ...


You have a happy day too. Enjoy knitting and sudoku and don't worry about the bedroom, it isn't going anywhere fast it will be there for another day!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan, enjoy your day. Im still in bed, being very lazy. Xx


Great! I've been knitting outside, just came in because I got too hot.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just had a text from Chris, the weather has been wonderful and they are having a really lovely time. She sedns her love to you all!!


Thanks for the update. You have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:27 am EST and 17'C (63'F)and sunny. The blue jays are on the back step stealing catfood.
Mum has landed, and is off again. Just for the day.
The deal at work has been rejected so they are still on strike. I'm surprised, I saw it going the other way.
I'm having my breakfast and going outside to knit while it is still cool-ish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it.
> 
> Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you
> 
> ...


Have a great day amusing yourself. The bedroom can wait.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Great! I've been knitting outside, just came in because I got too hot.


That's what I'm going to do. I have an awning attached to the house that can keep the sun off me, but it doesn't keep the temperature down much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan, enjoy your day. Im still in bed, being very lazy. Xx


It's a good day for lazy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


If we still had our boat that is what I'd be doing. It's nice and cool on the lake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


Those gardens sound very nice. Good for you not getting sunburned.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DH has been asking for a while now of me to knit him more socks. They are not one of my favourite things to do so I have been procrastinating and using DSs op as an excuse for not doing them. Anyway I sat down last weekend and searched two at a time socks,found a good site and made a start. I am really pleased with my progress if somewhat slow. Even DH agreed that I would not have been able to do this over the last couple of months. I will post a picture maybe of my progress.


Well done. You will get pleasure out of being able to do it; and he will know that he is not neglected; and I'll bet they'll be great. I quite like making socks, and my grandsons love them, but there are so many knitting patterns that NEED to be done!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I keep wanting to try to make socks but I get stumped at the heel always, I made a pair of mittens that way it was cool but I do like my dpns!


Have you tried the closed workshop here on KP
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
Lots of good tips in there.
I tried DPNs for socks but it was like I was handling a porcupine. I can do it slowly, but I don't like it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH, Saxy. I hope you all have had a wonderful day!


I hardly saw him, but we did have Chinese with DS2 and family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> the swelling is from the dentist on Thursday


I hope that goes away soon


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


That sounds wonderful. We have the same thing in Worthing. Mostly small gardens though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


He really is a water baby!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't like it either but on the sleeves it does help close the hole up and I am not very good at disciseing (sp) it normally so thought I would try the picking up stitches, and that being said the shrug has an I-cord trim that goes all the way around :shock: what am I thinking :shock:


I have a bolero that is sitting beside the loveseat because the next step in the instructions is picking up the stitches along the front


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Mum is giving me instructions so I am going to sign off now. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The met office has just announced a sudden change in weather, due to a low from the Atlantic. It is going to rain all day on Saturday! That means my plans are wrecked. No Spitfire, no Air/Sea Rescue and no audience to watch the entertainers onstage. I may have to cancel the day. I'll hold for a couple of days before I make a decision - it might change again!
At least Sunday still looks good for my drumhead service in the gardens.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:27 am EST and 17'C (63'F)and sunny. The blue jays are on the back step stealing catfood.
> Mum has landed, and is off again. Just for the day.
> The deal at work has been rejected so they are still on strike. I'm surprised, I saw it going the other way.
> I'm having my breakfast and going outside to knit while it is still cool-ish.


Oh no! I hope it gets sorted soon. Enjoy the sun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done. You will get pleasure out of being able to do it; and he will know that he is not neglected; and I'll bet they'll be great. I quite like making socks, and my grandsons love them, but there are so many knitting patterns that NEED to be done!!


I am slowly getting them done, still not at the heel and making them toe-up! Trouble is, I know when these are finished, in a few months he will want more as he likes wearing them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a bolero that is sitting beside the loveseat because the next step in the instructions is picking up the stitches along the front


  :thumbdown:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The met office has just announced a sudden change in weather, due to a low from the Atlantic. It is going to rain all day on Saturday! That means my plans are wrecked. No Spitfire, no Air/Sea Rescue and no audience to watch the entertainers onstage. I may have to cancel the day. I'll hold for a couple of days before I make a decision - it might change again!
> At least Sunday still looks good for my drumhead service in the gardens.


Oh no!! I have everything crossed that you can carry out your plans and the day is a sunny, happy, total success!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds wonderful. We have the same thing in Worthing. Mostly small gardens though.


Three of these were teeny-tiny, like little courtyards, all in a row!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> More good news. He'll soon be fine as well.
> 
> My DS, Merlin, has got a full-time job sub-contracting for a gardening company. He was head-hunted. They have given him a van and are sending him all over the south. He is still self employed. What a relief after over five years as a fulltime single parent and part-time worker. Thank heavens for Sarah. She's now a fulltime Mum.
> I'm collecting the boys from school today.


That is wonderful news. What a relief for everyone.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Family arrived and it was so godd to have them here. Had a lovely dinner party for DH birthday. Lots of love and fun.Need to do a quick pick up around the house. Probably won't see the kids till later today. they are all suffering from jet lag. Is a miserble thing.Have no idea what the plans are for today, just going to go with the flo as they say.Hope everyone is enjoying their day?????

GS if I miss you have a wonderful time on your mini get away. Yes, forget the bedroom and do fun things for yourself tody dear.

Saxy fingers crossed the weatherman is wrong about his forecast for your big weekend.

Londy sounds like a lovely day viewing the beautiful gardens.

Nitzi sorry the strike vote wasn't in favor of going back to work. Hopefully they will get together soon.

Purple please post your finished shawl. It ounds gorgeous. You do such splendid work. I think all your DGKs are waterbabies.

Lifeline good luck with DH socks. I haven't made any this year. Too busy with other things I guess.

Chrissy glad to hear you are enjoying your vacation.

Binky you do love a challenge. Last time I tried putting an I cord around something I got so frustrated I threw the garment in a corner. It still may be there. Hahahaha

Jynx hope all is well???

I am off to try to straightened things up a bit. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


That looks like fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am slowly getting them done, still not at the heel and making them toe-up! Trouble is, I know when these are finished, in a few months he will want more as he likes wearing them.


Mr. Ric likes wearing the ones I've knit for him.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I remember you posting about the two at a time mittens. I find the heels tricky and always end up stitching up holes! I don't like dpns,which is why I learnt magic loop.


I am about to throw my dpns they keep slipping out of the sleeve on this little cardigan I think I will see if I have some bamboo in the size I need they will grip the yarn a little better but they will also slow me down....oh well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It has been a gloriously hot and sunny day here today but I drove the 60 miles down to between Hastings and Rye to meet up with an old friend I used to work with. If any of you remember me mention Floss, my friend is her niece. They had an open garden day in the next village and we had a wonderful time visiting all 10 of the gardens and they were all beautiful. There were 3 tiny ones in a row whose owners had made great use of the limited space, a massive one that had a pool (unusual here!) and a wild flower lawn and the best one which was right by the river with wonderful views over the countryside to the sea. Brilliant day - and I managed not to get sun burnt this time!!
> Hope all of you are ok, hope to catch up with you soon. Lotsa love xxxxxxxx


That sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to finish my Holden shawl today. Im casting off with some of the beads I bought in London. So far it is looking good.
> Hope you are having a good weekend.
> GS has been staying with a friend ths weekend and this is what they've been up to.


Oh can I go..I love the water!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good happy Sunday morning to you all. I'm staying home today to do what I want while DS and DH fit the loo and sink in the bathroom today. Yesterday was quite enough thankyou. I might knit, or Sudoku or both or even tidy my bedroom Ive been going to do for weeks, but I doubt it.
> 
> Purley I hope you are in 7th heaven with your family round you
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day whatever you decide to do!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have you tried the closed workshop here on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137747-1.html
> Lots of good tips in there.
> I tried DPNs for socks but it was like I was handling a porcupine. I can do it slowly, but I don't like it.


Thank you I have bookmarked the workshop!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The met office has just announced a sudden change in weather, due to a low from the Atlantic. It is going to rain all day on Saturday! That means my plans are wrecked. No Spitfire, no Air/Sea Rescue and no audience to watch the entertainers onstage. I may have to cancel the day. I'll hold for a couple of days before I make a decision - it might change again!
> At least Sunday still looks good for my drumhead service in the gardens.


I hope the weather changes again you have worked so hard on this.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I am slowly getting them done, still not at the heel and making them toe-up! Trouble is, I know when these are finished, in a few months he will want more as he likes wearing them.


But isn't it nice that your work is appreciated!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly wrote:
Binky you do love a challenge. Last time I tried putting an I cord around something I got so frustrated I threw the garment in a corner. It still may be there. 

I wrote:

I think that is it but it will be awhile before I get there I have to frog the whole thing...fourteen rows...as I discovered I was doing the m1 wrong....... :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! I have everything crossed that you can carry out your plans and the day is a sunny, happy, total success!! xxx


well, we know what weather forecasts are like in the UK! Anything could happen before then. I've got everything crossed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is wonderful news. What a relief for everyone.....


Hello Jynx, how nice to 'see' you! I hope life is lightening a bit for you, but suspect not. Go carefully.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I must get moving and clean something so I don't feel totally guilty for sitting here and knitting 
Finally got the sleeve undone now I have to take the cropped cardigan for DD completely out and work on the baby blanket I started last night...I was having serious withdrawals.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is wonderful news. What a relief for everyone.....


Good to see you calling in even if so very briefly. Sending lots of hugs to give you strength to carry on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from a sunny and warm Pa. Family arrived and it was so godd to have them here. Had a lovely dinner party for DH birthday. Lots of love and fun.Need to do a quick pick up around the house. Probably won't see the kids till later today. they are all suffering from jet lag. Is a miserble thing.Have no idea what the plans are for today, just going to go with the flo as they say.Hope everyone is enjoying their day?????
> 
> GS if I miss you have a wonderful time on your mini get away. Yes, forget the bedroom and do fun things for yourself tody dear.
> 
> ...


So glad that already you are having a lovely time being with the family.

I'm not surprised you haven't had time to knit socks this year...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am about to throw my dpns they keep slipping out of the sleeve on this little cardigan I think I will see if I have some bamboo in the size I need they will grip the yarn a little better but they will also slow me down....oh well.


I've had that happen!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr. Ric likes wearing the ones I've knit for him.


It's good when they like our knits. I expect your socks are something special :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's good when they like our knits. I expect your socks are something special :thumbup:


Since your DH likes yours, they must be special as well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But isn't it nice that your work is appreciated!


I agree. Although just think of all the things I could do for _me _if no one wanted my work! :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Since your DH likes yours, they must be special as well.


Hehehe, you are kind. I guess they are to him. I just see the imperfections!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. 
Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
Pearlie have fun with the family.
Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
Lisa, just spoken to Gs and he so enjoyed his sailing, I think the whole family will be joining the club. I might even start saili g sgain.
Holden is finished and just off the needles, it still needs blocking.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


How lovely, I have never been sailing but I do like going out on a boat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How lovely, I have never been sailing but I do like going out on a boat.


I learnt to sail when I was about gss age. Don't know if I'd have the strenght now, but I'll give it a go. You'd love it xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


Beautiful work. It must have taken a very long time to do all those beads.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


Love it! Such a beautiful colour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Beautiful work. It must have taken a very long time to do all those beads.


I did the casting over in bits over 3 evenings, but ut was worth it. Hope you've had a relaxing day. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


You do such beautiful work, Lisa


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I did the casting over in bits over 3 evenings, but ut was worth it. Hope you've had a relaxing day. Xx


Good idea. 
It's been a lovely relaxing day, but now it's time for bed...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good idea.
> It's been a lovely relaxing day, but now it's time for bed...


Night night, sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


That's really pretty dear, well done!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How lovely, I have never been sailing but I do like going out on a boat.


Me neither, boats don't do anything for me - except perhaps for a nice luxury cruise liner in the Caribbean!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


That's lovely Binky and love the colour of the yarn!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Love it! Such a beautiful colour.


The color is off in the picture it is really a brighter green with some blue when it is finished will try to get a truer to color picture, and thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You do such beautiful work, Lisa


Thank you, but I think your work is much better that shawl is fantastic!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me neither, boats don't do anything for me - except perhaps for a nice luxury cruise liner in the Caribbean!!!


I have never been on a luxury cruise either, but would love to do one where we all met up and we took over for the week and let the wine and yarn just flow :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I feel better now that i just had one of God's most perfect food.......in my opinion.....fried green tomato.....yummmmmmmy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never been on a luxury cruise either, but would love to do one where we all met up and went took over for the week and let the wine and yarn just flow :lol:


Sounds wonderful, count me in!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok time to switch out some laundry and back to my knitting!

Lots of love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's really pretty dear, well done!!


Thank you and I love the quilt, it looks great and so does Jake. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> For the next fortnight I can only promise that I WILL be overdoing things. Then I shall sleep for a week! Hugs back: that makes me feel better!


Have you gone to see the queen yet? I hope I didn't miss your exciting time...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never been on a luxury cruise either, but would love to do one where we all met up and we took over for the week and let the wine and yarn just flow :lol:


 :thumbup: :-D :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


That's great, you did a brilliant job _and _ I think the conversion of the sheet is pretty good too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's very warm here early this morning, I slept badly and don't want to go to work! 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


It's your 46th wedding anniversary!! Congratulations! I'm behind on reading so I'll catch up and I know your day has been fine!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A very happy Fathers' Day to all the lovely dads we've known and especially to mine, who was the best dad in the world - ever!!!


What a lovely picture! The love between you shows there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, have just finished catching up.
> 
> Susan's DS, Lifeline's DS & Miss Pam's DH - I hope the back problems are almost all sorted, or well on the way with the treatment. You also London Chris.
> 
> ...


You've done them well! They look like they might hop!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi xiang sounds like your hooked :lol:


I think I can safely say that I am - it is something different to knitting & sewing, and just as creative, one can take it in any direction, or just stick with necklaces & bracelets :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, DS is back and I think he may want DH's help. I didnt sleep good last night, and it was daylight at 3am. Of course it is the longest day for us today. I must do some catch up.


So sorry you didn't have a good sleep! It was our shortest day & longest night, so heading for warmer weather again, Yay


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> if we want? You know we do!


Ok, here are the latest two, the blue one still needs the supporting wires put in. I just didn't want to impose on anybody :shock: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's DH's birthday as well. His is the longest, mine is nearly the shortest.


Happy Birthday to DH XX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no! I hope it gets sorted soon. Enjoy the sun.


Ditto on that one


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


Now this is very pretty, especially the close up with the colours clearer


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


That is going to be very cute xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


That looks great, it will last him a while


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You've done them well! They look like they might hop!


Thanks Jolly, I love doing them, but as with everything els, if I am too tired, I make too many mistakes, so on those days I just do some reading :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be another warm day and Wimbledon starts today. Going to block my holden, go shopping, do some washing, go for a swim and knit today.
Xiang you must have an army of dragons by now, veryclever.
Hope everyone has a good week. 
Thanks Polly for your kind anniversary wishes.
My little computer has just about expired, so I am usi g my tablet and it makes my typing go weird. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. I may give s and b a miss today. I'll be packing up the caravan ! cant you see I'm keen?GS1 is definitemy not coming with us. I dont blame him. I dont want to go with us!I'll do some catch up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's going to be another warm day and Wimbledon starts today. Going to block my holden, go shopping, do some washing, go for a swim and knit today.
> Xiang you must have an army of dragons by now, veryclever.
> Hope everyone has a good week.
> Thanks Polly for your kind anniversary wishes.
> My little computer has just about expired, so I am usi g my tablet and it makes my typing go weird. Xxx


I am getting there, but am taking a break for a little while, I need to get some more bands to make a dragon from Avatar - this one is bigger than Toothless


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to do some knitting now, might be on later xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


Beautiful work as normal. lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


How wonderful to start sailing again. Will you be able to without leaving you in pain?
The Holden is absolutely beautiful, stunning. I look forward to seeing on you one day!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


lovely. What yarn is that? It is SO my colour!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me neither, boats don't do anything for me - except perhaps for a nice luxury cruise liner in the Caribbean!!!


I'm with you there. Well, I wish I was!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


It looks great. What a talented lot of friends I have!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds wonderful, count me in!!! xxx


of course! and me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Have you gone to see the queen yet? I hope I didn't miss your exciting time...


I have, and I wrote absolutely pages all about it. Londy put it all together for me and it took 3 or 4 A4 pages! It was at the end of May. I'm sorry you missed it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are the latest two, the blue one still needs the supporting wires put in. I just didn't want to impose on anybody :shock: :lol:


So much work in them. I love the baby. He's cute.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. I may give s and b a miss today. I'll be packing up the caravan ! cant you see I'm keen?GS1 is definitemy not coming with us. I dont blame him. I dont want to go with us!I'll do some catch up.


Then don't go. Going away in a caravan is meant to be fun, not a penance.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is a lovely sunny day here, though it is meant to be cloudy. The weathermen have now decided the rain will come earlier, on Friday.

That is not good news, but it is better.

The stage is meant to be being built on Friday. I need to speak to the contractor about getting done on Thursday. Even if they wanted to work in the rain the entrance is being returfed on Wednesday and their lorry would make mincemeat of it. I wish the council would do a more permanent fix. The other problem is that the grass has never been pricked (I can't remember the correct word) and it is so closely matted that rain just sits on it until sun and breeze dries it from above. This causes patchy puddles everywhere. 

Running an outdoor event is so much fun. NOT.

Still, hopefully I won't have to cancel.

I wonder what the forecast will be tomorrow - it may well change again. Watch this space.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How wonderful to start sailing again. Will you be able to without leaving you in pain?
> The Holden is absolutely beautiful, stunning. I look forward to seeing on you one day!


The only way to find out is to give it a try, at least ot shouldn't be as bouncy as a jet ski.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The only way to find out is to give it a try, at least ot shouldn't be as bouncy as a jet ski.


very true. I just hope you don't have to pull on the sails or anything strenuous for your arms. I know you, and you'll enjoy it anyway.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello from a sunny Pa. Having so much fun with the family. We watched the soccer yesterday. US vs Portugal. Had several different types of pizza, antipasta salad and left over birthday cake and gelato for dessert while we watched.Wonderful day. Going with the flo today also. Flo sure knows how to have a good time and is very relaxing. So enjoy having some of my family with us. Our Daisy girl was so tired yesterday evening. The boys played a great deal with her and took her for walks. She begged to go to bed last night/ hahahaha

Saxy you have certainly put a great deal of thought and work into having the best programs. I sincerely hope the rainey weather holds off till at least Monday. It would be such a shame to not be able to deliver the programs you have worked so hard on. Fingers crossed for good news on the weather front.

GS know you will go caravaning, and do hope you have a grand time time and get some fun out of it. It is alot of work though to pack things up and then unpack and clean up when you get back.Thinking of renting a cabin on the shores of Lake Chatauqua when we get back from Florida for a couple of days.Love to be by the water. So relaxing.

Binky beautiful sweater you are working on.You are very talented dear. Going to try a new cotton yarn I just found at AC Moore. It is so soft and I hope it is as nice to work with as it feels.

Londy I have never been on a cruise and don't know if I would enjoy it or not. I do tend to get a little sea sick on boats. Although if we could all get on a boat and go. I would be there.Jake looks so comfy with his new quilt and sheets. Great job.

Purple absolutely gorgeous shawl. Love the bead work. What is your next project????

Lifeline sorry you have to go back to work. Hope your summer break comes soon. You need some rest time. How are the socks for DH coming along????

Pam hope you are enjoying your nice weather and getting lots of knitting done.

Nitzi hope you are enjoying your down time and get to do some of the things that give you pleasure. Sounds like your mom likes to travel.Will another vote be taken soon to determine if you go back to work or stay out longer???

Jynx good to see you if only for a short while. Take care dear.

Chrissy hope your vacation is lots of fun and that your back is feeling improved.

Xing will be sending your bands out this week. Hope they help and hold up well for your projects.

Off to do a small amount of mending then a little pick up and await to hear from the kids what they want to do for the day. Love to all.Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's very warm here early this morning, I slept badly and don't want to go to work!
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


I was so hot in the night and didn't sleep well either! Didn't want to go to Zumba either but bit the bullet and I'm glad I did! Don't think I'd feel the same about going to work though, poor you!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a lovely picture! The love between you shows there.


Thank you Polly, he sadly died at 64, much too young!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are the latest two, the blue one still needs the supporting wires put in. I just didn't want to impose on anybody :shock: :lol:


WOW!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is a lovely sunny day here, though it is meant to be cloudy. The weathermen have now decided the rain will come earlier, on Friday.
> 
> That is not good news, but it is better.
> 
> ...


Everything still crossed!!! :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so hot in the night and didn't sleep well either! Didn't want to go to Zumba either but bit the bullet and I'm glad I did! Don't think I'd feel the same about going to work though, poor you!!! x


There must be something in the air. I didn't sleep until 4 am last night. I thought it was just me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Since your DH likes yours, they must be special as well.


Exactly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey.
> Nice to see you Jynx, adding my love and hugs for you.
> Pearlie have fun with the family.
> Saxy I shall do an anti rain dance for you.
> ...


It's lovely, Purple!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here is an almost done picture of the cardigan


That is going to be wonderful, Lisa.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's got the gks fed, bathed and into bed! Jake was delighted with his quilt and here is a picture of him snuggled under it! The orange thing on the quilt is a bookmark. The friend I saw yesterday gave me a lovely king-sized blue sheet, which cut down nicely into a bottom sheet and 2 pillowcases. Job done and worth squeezing a lot of work into a short time!!! Off to bed now, goodnight everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxx


Well done, Londy!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I haven't been dropping by recently -- I hope you are all enjoying life and good things are happening for you all.

I just wanted to let you know about a* 2nd Conversation workshop where I am talking about texture. the Color conversation is still running and very very successful. We are adding the second part of this and the workshop #s are #58 - color and #59 Texture*. I do hope you will join us and let me know you are there . you are all very welcome.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so hot in the night and didn't sleep well either! Didn't want to go to Zumba either but bit the bullet and I'm glad I did! Don't think I'd feel the same about going to work though, poor you!!! x


Must be something in the air, just back from swimming and feeling a little wobbly, Mr P says its low blood sugar so I am having some cake :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> very true. I just hope you don't have to pull on the sails or anything strenuous for your arms. I know you, and you'll enjoy it anyway.


I shall be the captain and 'drive' the boat, everyone else can do the sailsand stuff :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, it sounds as if you and Flo are having a great time with the family. I have just started an easy jumper using the King Cole Opium wool that Londy gave me. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Must be something in the air, just back from swimming and feeling a little wobbly, Mr P says its low blood sugar so I am having some cake :thumbup:


Gimme some??!! x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lovely. What yarn is that? It is SO my colour!


It is cascade cherub it is more green than the blue it is showing will try to take a better picture!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Everyone! I haven't been dropping by recently -- I hope you are all enjoying life and good things are happening for you all.
> 
> I just wanted to let you know about a* 2nd Conversation workshop where we are talking about texture. the Color conversation is still running and very very successful. We are adding the second part of this and the workshop #s are #58 - color and #59 Texture*. I do hope you will join us and let me know you are there . you are all very welcome.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There must be something in the air. I didn't sleep until 4 am last night. I thought it was just me.


I agree because I didn't sleep well either tossed and turned all night!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go do something I guess, I would like it to be knitting but it will be laundry and watching the kiddos
Have a lovely day all!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ok, here are the latest two, the blue one still needs the supporting wires put in. I just didn't want to impose on anybody :shock: :lol:


I think these are all very creative. Do you follow a pattern?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello from a sunny Pa. Having so much fun with the family. We watched the soccer yesterday. US vs Portugal. Had several different types of pizza, antipasta salad and left over birthday cake and gelato for dessert while we watched.Wonderful day. Going with the flo today also. Flo sure knows how to have a good time and is very relaxing. So enjoy having some of my family with us. Our Daisy girl was so tired yesterday evening. The boys played a great deal with her and took her for walks. She begged to go to bed last night/ hahahaha
> 
> Saxy you have certainly put a great deal of thought and work into having the best programs. I sincerely hope the rainey weather holds off till at least Monday. It would be such a shame to not be able to deliver the programs you have worked so hard on. Fingers crossed for good news on the weather front.
> 
> ...


Purly, it sounds like you are having the best of times with flo and the family. Let those good times continue 

The socks are coming along slowly!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so hot in the night and didn't sleep well either! Didn't want to go to Zumba either but bit the bullet and I'm glad I did! Don't think I'd feel the same about going to work though, poor you!!! x


Every one at work was feeling a bit the same. The weather is feeling very close now, we could be in for a storm!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Exactly!


You are all too kind :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Must be something in the air, just back from swimming and feeling a little wobbly, Mr P says its low blood sugar so I am having some cake :thumbup:


Hope you feel better soon. I have heard from those that know, cake is the best remedy for feeling a little wobbly :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I agree because I didn't sleep well either tossed and turned all night!


Oh no! Well, here's to EVERYONE having a better night tonight!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....

I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Sending you lots of love and hugs. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

hi, wish I got to visit more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


We are with you. We always are. You are in our thoughts as much as we are in yours. Imagine being on that cruise ship with all of us and you are going to see the gorgeous ship's doctor!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi, wish I got to visit more.


we wish you did as well, but you are welcome, however intermittent (that's one of our favourite words)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lynnjmontana said:


> hi, wish I got to visit more.


Hi Lyn, nice to see, we wish you would visit more. How are things with you? Sending you lots of love and hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Sending you hugs and Prayers Jynx -- please know the whole forum is here for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We are with you. We always are. You are in our thoughts as much as we are in yours. Imagine being on that cruise ship with all of us and you are going to see the gorgeous ship's doctor!


I agree with Saxy we are all with you, sorrounding you with live and hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Nitzi. He saw the surgeon late yesterday and will indeed have surgery in July. The cyst is pressing on the nerves in his spinal column in the lumbar area so definitely needs to be removed. He will only be in the hospital about 24 hours or so then a two week recovery and another 4 weeks for total recovery, so about 6 weeks total. It will all be finecand no point in me worrying about it.


Terrific news.... Having had lumbar disc issues myself, I know,just how much better he will feel immediately. Glad it can be scheduled so quickly so he will be 100% when you are in Toronto...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to visit here much due to personal stuff going on. I have stopped the workshops until the fall except for a couple of 'conversations we are having on color and texture- Also two are still open.

*Saxy* - I see that somewhere there is a write up of your visit with the Queen. Could you give us the link to the pages that Londy wrote. I have looked and now I am wondering if it was in the previous connections. I Would be so interested in hearing how it went and what happened.

I would love to read it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OK girls, please don't be offended or excited.
> Have you seen the latest swimwear for men?


Just wondering how tight the leg and to keep that on!!!! Hope I never see it up close..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That man of mine is the limit and I'm going to spend 4 days with him,,,,,,what a noise he makes in the kitchen. He's making himself scrambled eggs and he might as well be drilling the walls. He just can't work quietly. I
Everything is slam bang........

I said something to him and he never heard so asked what I said..... I said I'm off to bed, but what I really said was can you make a bit more noise the neighbours can't hear you.....

I'm just about packed up for the van and still not in the mood........all we do is look at shops. I'd have enjoyed myself with Gs1

I won't be on until Friday so stay good all of you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Don't be scared honey.... We all love you and are right in the same room with you...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That man of mine is the limit and I'm going to spend 4 days with him,,,,,,what a noise he makes in the kitchen. He's making himself scrambled eggs and he might as well be drilling the walls. He just can't work quietly. I
> Everything is slam bang........
> 
> I said something to him and he never heard so asked what I said..... I said I'm off to bed, but what I really said was can you make a bit more noise the neighbours can't hear you.....
> ...


Enjoy your trip the best you can and I look forward to hearing your tales when you return.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Oh honey, we are all here for you and would share this ordeal with you if we could. I DO have everything crossed and am sending you all the positivity I have. Be brave dear xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just wondering how tight the leg and to keep that on!!!! Hope I never see it up close..


I thought I saw your DH looking at one in the shop, probably thought you needed a good laugh!! xxx :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That man of mine is the limit and I'm going to spend 4 days with him,,,,,,what a noise he makes in the kitchen. He's making himself scrambled eggs and he might as well be drilling the walls. He just can't work quietly. I
> Everything is slam bang........
> 
> I said something to him and he never heard so asked what I said..... I said I'm off to bed, but what I really said was can you make a bit more noise the neighbours can't hear you.....
> ...


Grit your teeth love, a change of scene if nothing else!! My DH has also got noisier and noisier, can't hear myself think when he's washing up! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I have heard from those that know, cake is the best remedy for feeling a little wobbly :lol:


Fee ling better, thank you. Had another piece of cake and a glass of wine to make sure xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That man of mine is the limit and I'm going to spend 4 days with him,,,,,,what a noise he makes in the kitchen. He's making himself scrambled eggs and he might as well be drilling the walls. He just can't work quietly. I
> Everything is slam bang........
> 
> I said something to him and he never heard so asked what I said..... I said I'm off to bed, but what I really said was can you make a bit more noise the neighbours can't hear you.....
> ...


Missing you already xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Londy, I'm enjoying knitting the opium wool xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Every one at work was feeling a bit the same. The weather is feeling very close now, we could be in for a storm!!!


We just had one it was wild :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Look what I have been doing today once the kids left


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Oh Jynx everything is crossed that all goes well! We are always here for you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I have been doing today once the kids left


That's lovely. I've got one of tjose counters so I might jyst have to makeone of those. II've got masses of beads.

hope the air has cleared since the storm. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't be scared honey.... We all love you and are right in the same room with you...


Have a really nice trip!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's lovely. I've got one of tjose counters so I might jyst have to makeone of those. II've got masses of beads.
> 
> hope the air has cleared since the storm. Xx


I love mine already I have a couple more and I will make one for them too.
The weather has cleared just a little rain!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I have been doing today once the kids left


Great idea for keeping up with that darned thing... Pretty too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fee ling better, thank you. Had another piece of cake and a glass of wine to make sure xxxx


Good, just keep taking the cake  :roll: :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We just had one it was wild :shock:


We had rain, but it's still very sticky.

I really like the row counter. I keep looking at that type. Still thinking about it!.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Still back on about 58 but going to go to bed here soon. 

Update on the Dr. visit is that they are going to skip the PET scan and go straight to the lung biopsy sometime this week. Seems he never got a copy of the test I had in the fall and asked that he review it so this could have been going on for a bit. Did tour the new hospital while waiting to see him and it is really lovely so the surroundings will be better than last go round.... 

Going to sit and stitch tomorrow and will knit a bit on a new project. We are taking Rachel out for a special dinner tomorrow since she is home alone this week. Haven't heard from the Minneapolis contingent yet but am sure we will get a report on the games tomorrow. I'm just glad they got there with the flights being so full. 

What's this about a wobbly Purple? Maybe a little too much vacation.... Hope all is well.

Susan,,,,, Hope that there are some good times on the caravan trip. I feel for you on the noise level. If DH doesn't start wearing his hearing aides at home in the evening, I am going to have to move to another room..... I am seriously thinking of getting big protective ear coverings. 

Just to add to the fun around here, I made him make an appointment with the dermatologist. He has several new spots on head and face that are probably skin cancer that needs treating. He is going to learn to slather on the sunscreen and wear a hat one of these days....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I tried to get passport so I could maybe meet up with some of you in Toronto.... Well, DH got his applied for but my birth certificate was not acceptable. I came home and ordered a fresh certified copy on-line and it arrived in a day and a half but I haven't gone back down to apply. Actually, I did but they were just locking the door on Friday when we pulled up. Of course, I charged birth certificate on credit card and have misplaced it so I spent 35 minutes on hold waiting to ask for a new one with the same number.... It will take a week to get here.... guess my shopping will be curtailed for a bit!!!! (that might be a good thing.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive spoken with GS1 and hes left school .....No more exams, hes so excited. I must admit that when it was my day I was very happy to leave. I'm sort of giving him the weekend then I'll start talking about jobs, like stacking shelves etc. the trouble is he's still only 15 until 3 weeks time.


My goodness, surely not done with school entirely... Are you just talking for the summer break? It is so hard for the kids to get any sort of job these days. Over here, more and more places are making you wait until you are 18. Rachel has her first real job just this past month after she turned 18. I sure hope they will let her come back when she is home from university on breaks.... every little bit helps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Susan, MM has also finished school today. She finished with her least favourite subject... maths!!!


Now I see that it is the end of a level of education. Sure is a young age to be done.... I was the youngest in my graduating class at 17.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's Friday 13th, a clear sky and a full moon tonight.
> My grandsons say they're not staying over.
> Their father told them that he watched a film once in which it was said that werewolves are always born at a quarter to midnight on Christmas Eve - just like their Grandma!


Hope you showed him your fangs!!!! I happen to love Friday the 13th, since my birthday is on the 13th. This year it was 12-13-14, the way we write dates....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be 102 :shock:


Just passed a sign on a church bulletin sign by the road congratulating a lady named Opal Joplin on her 102 birthday today.... I remember how my great grandmother just wanted to reach 100 because she would get a letter from the president. She made it!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> is it not on any of the sports channels? That's unbelievable! Real sport!


We had trouble finding coverage as well.... I've seen more World Cup this year than in my entire life. It seems to be on everywhere I go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Family here today for Fathers Day lunch and also to celebrate our 46th wedding anniversary. Hope you all have a good day. Catch you later. xx


Late congratulations to you two. That is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Great work Judi, Jake is most impressed!! What a shame the bands are letting you down. If you want me to try and get you some better quality bands here and send them out, let me know!!! xxx :thumbup:


I've just bought a package of neon glow-in-the-dark to use as stitch markers. Amazing all the different ones now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Will be on hit or miss for the next few weeks, but know that I think of you all every day and miss you.Purlyxxx


Glad you will be doing lots of 'happy' things. (i'm also famous for making lists. I used to actually check things off!!!!) Enjoy, enjoy....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:20 am EST and 14'C (57'F) and raining.
> The two sides are still talking at work. They can keep talking for months, the rest of us will keep working while they talk. I'm enjoying watching from a distance. This was the best time to take a vacation
> DD and I went to the farmer's market on Saturday. The radishes are HUGE this year. We got a sweet potato and apple butter. Both were yummy. We also got some plants: amaranth and lupins. I wanted some lupins as a reminder of our trip to the east coast.


Wish I had apple butter and lupines. DH did bring me a black leafed crepe myrtle today. Now to figure out where to plant it.... very pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Angela, so sorry you are poorly but good to see you! Hope you get better really quickly, healing hugs coming your way!!! ((((xxx))))


That goes for me too. I know just how painful and tiring coughing can be. Get better soon...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hiya Purly I have been enjoying my summer I have even shed seven pounds yay, and about the swimsuit I will just say this OMG :shock: :shock:


So that's where my extra pounds came from!!!! I have done nothing but gain this past 6 months, and at a horrendous rate... Neighbor and I are planning on taking some exercise/yoga classes together when they get done with summer trips.... Sure hope I can because this is ridiculous....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My, we do have some talented, and beautiful, young people in our families; don't we?


Yes, we sure do.... For you and I, they are all female but sure have seen some good looking and smart boys in this bunch as well. We all have been blessed with great offspring.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of baby birds around, they are all so sweet.
> Going to have a lazy day today and do a bit of sewing as well as knitting. Will be putting some beads on my Holden shawl.
> DS just sent me some photos of GS3 in the pool yesterday, guess he's taking after his Nanna and becoming a right water baby.


Part fish? He is just adorable and looks so very happy in the water.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls, I'm still on my iPad . I've been to over 60's and won NO monies today. I won 3raffle prizes. 2 pjs of biscuits and a pit of jelly beans for DH. HES OPENED THEM STRAIGHT away because he was brought up like that............... You,d think he'd never been fed,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I won't get to it next week because we should be in the caravan,
> 
> ...


Good for you....... Feeling pressured to do something takes all the joy out of it and you don't charge near enough for your beautiful work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This seems to be the story generally with our Dhs, they buy the hearing aids cos we nag them but don't realise they have to actually _wear_ them to get any benefit!! Mind you, can't get mine to even buy them! :evil:


Mine was gifted with his by another man who just couldn't be bothered to wear them after he laid out a lot of money.... Noise didn't used to bother me quite as much but sends me over the edge lately... I never have the TV on if here alone.... (Not to say I wouldn't in the evening, but sure would be nice if I got to ick one show a week!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon from a very hot London! have spent the day at the gks school sports, Liv's was at 9.30 am and Jake's 12.30, so we've been out in the sun virtually all day and I'm 'done to a turn'!!! Both gks did their very best but our family aren't known for their athleticism until later in life. Think I mentioned that DD & DSL did a charity bike ride on Sunday, 56 miles from London to Brighton and DD regularly runs 10 miles but as a child she hated sport, as did DS, who is also very fit now. I was amazed at the competitiveness of some of the parents in the mum's and dad's races at the end of the day but my bravery award goes out to one of the Moslem mums who ran in full, blackout Burka and came third!!!


WOW< that mom sure did have determination. I am always amazed at some of the high school girls who compete in all that extra clothing....... hope you aren't too burned. I've managed to turn my back really red with the gardening.... Guess the swimsuit wasn't the best idea....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Beautiful AND clever. What a girl!


Thanks, she is that and also so very thoughtful and gracious. The next one coming up is going to be a caution..... but just as smart...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and me. Happy birthday Chris xxxxx


and me very late, but hope it is just the first day of another great year.... (yum)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I am on page 69 or 70 but a darned pop-up add is covering the bottom of the page and I can't advance. it is almost 3 am so guess that is a sign I should go to bed. I *will* get caught up this week.... Hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning all, up late and coven here this am, catch you later xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Londy, I'm enjoying knitting the opium wool xx


Good! Can't remember what you said you were making!? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a message from Linky, she sends her love to you all and says she's sorry she's not on here much at the moment!

Love you Linky!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I have been doing today once the kids left


Love it and very useful!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Still back on about 58 but going to go to bed here soon.
> 
> Update on the Dr. visit is that they are going to skip the PET scan and go straight to the lung biopsy sometime this week. Seems he never got a copy of the test I had in the fall and asked that he review it so this could have been going on for a bit. Did tour the new hospital while waiting to see him and it is really lovely so the surroundings will be better than last go round....
> 
> ...


Still have everything crossed for you love! My DH is the same, he has peeling ears (yuk!) from just wearing a baseball cap at the sports day last week. Just asking for trouble!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I tried to get passport so I could maybe meet up with some of you in Toronto.... Well, DH got his applied for but my birth certificate was not acceptable. I came home and ordered a fresh certified copy on-line and it arrived in a day and a half but I haven't gone back down to apply. Actually, I did but they were just locking the door on Friday when we pulled up. Of course, I charged birth certificate on credit card and have misplaced it so I spent 35 minutes on hold waiting to ask for a new one with the same number.... It will take a week to get here.... guess my shopping will be curtailed for a bit!!!! (that might be a good thing.)


Steps in the right direction though Jynx! I'm sure you understand how much Mrs P and I want to meet you all while we have the chance and we are so thrilled that everyone is doing their best to get there, it is not taken for granted and very much appreciated!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just passed a sign on a church bulletin sign by the road congratulating a lady named Opal Joplin on her 102 birthday today.... I remember how my great grandmother just wanted to reach 100 because she would get a letter from the president. She made it!!!


My mum too! On her final trip to hospital after breaking her hip, I heard her telling the paramedics she was 93, going to be 94 in August and was determined to get her telegram from the Queen! Sadly, Norovirus deemed otherwise........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So that's where my extra pounds came from!!!! I have done nothing but gain this past 6 months, and at a horrendous rate... Neighbor and I are planning on taking some exercise/yoga classes together when they get done with summer trips.... Sure hope I can because this is ridiculous....


I signed up to Weight Watchers last month but finding it very hard, so much temptation out there!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is a lovely sunny day here, though it is meant to be cloudy. The weathermen have now decided the rain will come earlier, on Friday.
> 
> That is not good news, but it is better.
> 
> ...


Did the event run to schedule on the weekend, or did it get cancelled due to rain?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


I am as close as your phone dearheart. Please call if you want to chat or vent.We are all with you and here for you. Glad they are going to skip PET scan and just do Bx. Fingers and toes crossed for you. Hugs galore. We all love you dear.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> WOW!!!


Thanks, there is nothing special in the looming, and the patterns are made by a lady who does the tutorials on a site called "How to Loom Your Dragons" . She is brilliant, now she has started doing the dragons from the film "Avatar"


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi gang.... Still back on page 53.... Brother was in. Lots of "life issues" going on.... I need you all desperately.....
> 
> I'm headed to the oncologist in a couple hours. I have already picked up an advanced copy of the CT scan though and it isn't looking great. I know they will schedule a PET scan, then hem and haw before they decide to schedule a biopsy... Please cross fingers and toes and eyes and think good thoughts. I am SCARED!!!!!


Oh, Jynx! I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Sending you many huge hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Terrific news.... Having had lumbar disc issues myself, I know,just how much better he will feel immediately. Glad it can be scheduled so quickly so he will be 100% when you are in Toronto...


Thanks, Jynx. We really hope it helps. He pushes through so much pain everyday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That man of mine is the limit and I'm going to spend 4 days with him,,,,,,what a noise he makes in the kitchen. He's making himself scrambled eggs and he might as well be drilling the walls. He just can't work quietly. I
> Everything is slam bang........
> 
> I said something to him and he never heard so asked what I said..... I said I'm off to bed, but what I really said was can you make a bit more noise the neighbours can't hear you.....
> ...


We will miss you! Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fee ling better, thank you. Had another piece of cake and a glass of wine to make sure xxxx


Preventative medicine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Look what I have been doing today once the kids left


Well done!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I haven't had a chance to visit here much due to personal stuff going on. I have stopped the workshops until the fall except for a couple of 'conversations we are having on color and texture- Also two are still open.
> 
> *Saxy* - I see that somewhere there is a write up of your visit with the Queen. Could you give us the link to the pages that Londy wrote. I have looked and now I am wondering if it was in the previous connections. I Would be so interested in hearing how it went and what happened.
> 
> I would love to read it.


It would be at least in the last Connections, if not one before, the way we talk!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I tried to get passport so I could maybe meet up with some of you in Toronto.... Well, DH got his applied for but my birth certificate was not acceptable. I came home and ordered a fresh certified copy on-line and it arrived in a day and a half but I haven't gone back down to apply. Actually, I did but they were just locking the door on Friday when we pulled up. Of course, I charged birth certificate on credit card and have misplaced it so I spent 35 minutes on hold waiting to ask for a new one with the same number.... It will take a week to get here.... guess my shopping will be curtailed for a bit!!!! (that might be a good thing.)


Well, you are making some progress getting your passport! Sorry about the misplaced credit card.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS have as much fun as you cn on your crvn trip. Looking forward to hear all about about your adventures.

Purple glad the cake and wine helped the whoozeness. I shall remember to take the same if ever needed. You are such a fast knitter I bet the jumper will be done in a flash.

Jynx so glad you are working on your passport dear. Sorry for the lost card and such. DH lost his wallet in the bedroom twice yesterday. I am going to get him a biker wallet with a heavy chain on it. He just throws his wallet where ever and I am getting tired of trying to help him find it.hahahaha

Linky get well fast. Hope the coughing has stopped. Love ya.

Binky love the counter on the beaded necklace. It is so well done. Perhaps I should make some as I have lots of beads.

Nitzi hoping you are enjoying your time off.

Saxy fingers crossed for good weather for you this weekend.

Pam hope your day is going well. Imagine you might be out and about with friends.

Monty glad to hear from you. What have you been doing lately???

Well girls I am off. Quiet day today as I am under the weather from the shot.Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Hugs all around. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grit your teeth love, a change of scene if nothing else!! My DH has also got noisier and noisier, can't hear myself think when he's washing up! xxx


Mine complains constantly about the distorted noise on our new TV. He says the one in the ****** shop is perfect. That's because it's sound is set low so as not to distract. He doesn't see that the distortion on ours is caused by the fact that it is TOO DARN LOUD. It vibrates the TV and distorts the sound. He insists we have to get yet another TV. I said a new DH might work better!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fee ling better, thank you. Had another piece of cake and a glass of wine to make sure xxxx


Good medicine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I'm off in a bit to catch a ferry to spend the day with my friend who lives across the sound. Haven't seen her in about 3 months, so will be good to catch up with her. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> GS have as much fun as you cn on your crvn trip. Looking forward to hear all about about your adventures.
> 
> Purple glad the cake and wine helped the whoozeness. I shall remember to take the same if ever needed. You are such a fast knitter I bet the jumper will be done in a flash.
> 
> ...


So sorry you're not feeling well today, Purly. Definitely have a quiet day. Sending you warm, gentle hugs!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you will be doing lots of 'happy' things. (i'm also famous for making lists. I used to actually check things off!!!!) Enjoy, enjoy....


If I didn't do that I'd be totally lost!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did the event run to schedule on the weekend, or did it get cancelled due to rain?


It is this coming weekend, and rain is now due on Friday and into Saturday morning. Not good at all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I must do some work. I spent the morning with my Army ladies, which I really didn't have time for. Now I must 'get my finger out'. I am so tired, already. I'll catch you all later if I haven't dozed off.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think these are all very creative. Do you follow a pattern?


Yes I do. A lady makes the patterns and then does tutorials on You Tube - if you do a search for Cortney Nicole, she has a channel called "How to Loom Your Dragon" and she has done most of the ones from the film "How to Train Your Dragon" and is now beginning to pattern out the dragons from "Avatar". She is so clever.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269497-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

